# Classico o scientifico?



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Ho le mie buone ragioni per chiedere la Vostra opinione.
banalizzo ma non ho molto tempo, perdonatemi.
Ha ancora senso il liceo classico nel 2014?
E lo scientifico è oggi ed in prospettiva più utile e formativo?
Esperienze dirette con i figli o nipoti o figli di amici ORA?


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2014)

Fatto lo scientifico nella prima metà degli anni '90.   allora il senso della distinzione c'era.

Oggi non ti saprei dire,ma spero ci sia ancora


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Fatto lo scientifico nella prima metà degli anni '90.   allora il senso della distinzione c'era.
> 
> Oggi non ti saprei dire,ma spero ci sia ancora


Ti è stato utile?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti è stato utile?


Io ho fatto il classico e lo rifare altre 1000 volte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho le mie buone ragioni per chiedere la Vostra opinione.
> banalizzo ma non ho molto tempo, perdonatemi.
> *Ha ancora senso il liceo classico nel 2014?*
> E lo scientifico è oggi ed in prospettiva più utile e formativo?
> Esperienze dirette con i figli o nipoti o figli di amici ORA?



altroché
soprattutto nel 2014


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico e lo rifare altre 1000 volte


Anche io ma sono vecchio
Tu sei giovane e a me serve esperienza recente: racconta


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> altroché
> soprattutto nel 2014


I tuoi ragazzi?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Anche io ma sono vecchio
> Tu sei giovane e a me serve esperienza recente: racconta


bocciata in primo superiore, ovviamente  
il ginnasio l ho apprezzato molto, ho avuto una bravissima professoressa.
poi al liceo sono migliorati. addirittura. forse ho avuto fortuna io, non so.
be ancora oggi ricordco bene sia il greco che il latino che erano le uniche due materie in cui avevo 10 e 9...il resto 2 o 3 o 4...
mi ha portato alla lettura....forzata un po all inizio....il primo libro che mi fecero legger efu il giardino dei finzi contini e non mi piacque il libro, mi piacque il modo in cui lo lessi...e da li non ho mai piu smesso di leggere....
cosda vorresti sapere sattamente>?


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti è stato utile?


sì.    anche se la matematica e la fisica non saranno mai i miei mestieri,mi ha dato quello che mi aspettavo


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

Caro Hell, la scuola sta cambiando alla velocità della luce. Sparirà molto presto tutto quello a cui siamo stati abituati. Però ne sono certa: la distinzione tra licei e altre scuole permarrà.
Questo per dirti che classico o scientifico è esattamente uguale, SE gli insegnanti con cui capiti sono mediamente buoni e SE la scuola è diretta bene, perché il pesce puzza dalla testa.
Insomma, pari sono, classico e scientifico. Te lo dice una profe.


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

Io propongo un bellissimo Istituto Tecnico o Professionale. 
Purtroppo non si sa mai cosa si vorrà fare, se si vorrà proseguire o meno, se si avrà la possibilità di farlo e se si avrà la capacità anche.
Indi per cui credo sia ottimo pensare a una scuola che permetta l'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro (anche se coi tempi che corrono...) piuttosto che alle differenze tra scientifico o classico...che alla fine ce ne sono poche e sono semplicente differenze basate sulle personali attitudini.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io propongo un bellissimo Istituto Tecnico o Professionale.
> Purtroppo non si sa mai cosa si vorrà fare, se si vorrà proseguire o meno, se si avrà la possibilità di farlo e se si avrà la capacità anche.
> Indi per cui credo sia ottimo pensare a una scuola che permetta l'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro (anche se coi tempi che corrono...) piuttosto che alle differenze tra scientifico o classico...che alla fine ce ne sono poche e sono semplicente differenze basate sulle *personali attitudini*.


Questo è fondamentale!
Non credo però che sia un generico essere portato per la matematica o italiano, quanto piuttosto preferire uno studio di un tipo o di un altro. Direi voler conoscere le persone o voler conoscere il mondo e le sue regole.


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è fondamentale!
> Non credo però che sia un generico essere portato per la matematica o italiano, quanto piuttosto preferire uno studio di un tipo o di un altro. Direi voler conoscere le persone o voler conoscere il mondo e le sue regole.


Sì, per attitudine intendevo a grandi linee anche la personale preferenza.
Secondo le prof alle medie ero portata per andare a fare la parrucchiera e mi hanno ostacolata in ogni modo. Mio padre voleva che andassi a fare lo scientifico.

Però a me piaceva da morire leggere e leggevo tantissimo, non so perchè mi attirava il latino e soprattutto il greco, mi era capitato di leggere qualche stralcio di Filosofia secondo Luciano De Crescenzo.
E allora ho deciso che volevo fare il classico.
Anche se andavo decisamente meglio in matematica piuttosto che italiano.
L'italiano l'ho imparato alle superiori.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è fondamentale!
> Non credo però che sia un generico essere portato per la matematica o italiano, quanto piuttosto preferire uno studio di un tipo o di un altro. Direi voler conoscere le persone o voler conoscere il mondo e le sue regole.


Cristo è così difficile saperlo a 13 anni Brunetta


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, per attitudine intendevo a grandi linee anche la personale preferenza.
> Secondo le prof alle medie ero portata per andare a fare la parrucchiera e mi hanno ostacolata in ogni modo. Mio padre voleva che andassi a fare lo scientifico.
> 
> Però a me piaceva da morire leggere e leggevo tantissimo, non so perchè mi attirava il latino e soprattutto il greco, mi era capitato di leggere qualche stralcio di Filosofia secondo Luciano De Crescenzo.
> ...


I prof delle medie, mediamente non ci capiscono una mazza.
Per loro mia figlia era anoressica e mangia come un alpino.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cristo è così difficile saperlo a 13 anni Brunetta


Quali documentari guarda?
Quali sono i suoi film preferiti?


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I prof delle medie, mediamente non ci capiscono una mazza.
> Per loro mia figlia era anoressica e mangia come un alpino.


Ahhhhhhhhh lo so bene!!!


----------



## Calipso (17 Luglio 2014)

Classico tutta la vita! vero che è carente nelle materie scientifiche, anche se non conosco i programmi odierni che secondo me sono stati integrati.... In ogni caso il latino e il greco ti abituano a ragionare in maniera logica ma allo stesso tempo creativa..... 

Ovviamente io ho fatto il classico...e non ero una gran studiosa... Mi pento ancora oggi di non aver approfondito certe materie... Comunque ha una marcia in più!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho le mie buone ragioni per chiedere la Vostra opinione.
> banalizzo ma non ho molto tempo, perdonatemi.
> Ha ancora senso il liceo classico nel 2014?
> E lo scientifico è oggi ed in prospettiva più utile e formativo?
> Esperienze dirette con i figli o nipoti o figli di amici ORA?


Mandali all'ITIS. Indirizzo elettrotenico. Oppure all'Agraria.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mandali all'ITIS. Indirizzo elettrotenico. Oppure all'Agraria.


Perché?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Classico tutta la vita! vero che è carente nelle materie scientifiche, anche se non conosco i programmi odierni che secondo me sono stati integrati.... In ogni caso il latino e il greco ti abituano a ragionare in maniera logica ma allo stesso tempo creativa.....
> 
> *Ovviamente io ho fatto il classico...*e non ero una gran studiosa... Mi pento ancora oggi di non aver approfondito certe materie... *Comunque ha una marcia in più!*


Ecco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

Per me devi far scegliere a tuo figlio.
io volevo fare il linguistico, ma mia madre mi convinse ad andare allo scientifico. Mi facevo un culo quadro. Andavo a letto la sera con l'ansia e la mattina mi svegliavo con la stessa sensazione. Sono arrivata a metà della terza e poi mi sono rifiutata di continuare. Sono passata al linguistico e ho scoperto la gioia e il piacere di studiare. Uscita con il massimo dei voti, entrata in un corso di laurea con selezione durissima, a quei tempi ce n'erano solo due in tutta Italia, laureata in corso con 110, due corsi di perfezionamento, dottorato di ricerca ecc ecc...
sono ancora precaria ma tutto sommato faccio quello che volevo fare già a 14 anni


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché?


Perchè sì.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

È inutile ragionare pensando al futuro lavoro, tanto ormai non c'è niente di sicuro, c'è crisi in tutti i settori.
mio figlio vuole fare l'artistico. Suo padre era contrario, dicendo che non si fa un cazzo. Io ho insistito perché facesse quello che vuole lui, tenendo conto della mia esperienza... Magari finirà per fare il madonnaro... Boh... Intanto suo padre, che ha fatto l'artistico, e basta, guadagna 4 volte quello che guadagno io


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> È inutile ragionare pensando al futuro lavoro, tanto ormai non c'è niente di sicuro, c'è crisi in tutti i settori.
> mio figlio vuole fare l'artistico. Suo padre era contrario, dicendo che non si fa un cazzo. Io ho insistito perché facesse quello che vuole lui, tenendo conto della mia esperienza... Magari finirà per fare il madonnaro... Boh... *Intanto suo padre, che ha fatto l'artistico, e basta, guadagna 4 volte quello che guadagno io*


Erano ben altri tempi i suoi.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> *Per me devi far scegliere a tuo figlio*.
> io volevo fare il linguistico, ma mia madre mi convinse ad andare allo scientifico. Mi facevo un culo quadro. Andavo a letto la sera con l'ansia e la mattina mi svegliavo con la stessa sensazione. Sono arrivata a metà della terza e poi mi sono rifiutata di continuare. Sono passata al linguistico e ho scoperto la gioia e il piacere di studiare. Uscita con il massimo dei voti, entrata in un corso di laurea con selezione durissima, a quei tempi ce n'erano solo due in tutta Italia, laureata in corso con 110, due corsi di perfezionamento, dottorato di ricerca ecc ecc...
> sono ancora precaria ma tutto sommato faccio quello che volevo fare già a 14 anni


Ovvio, faremo così. Solo che oscilla paurosamente e ormai i termini per le iscrizioni stanno per chiudersi .... Ora sembra pro classico ma è bravissimo in matematica e non ama l'italiano ....


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> È inutile ragionare pensando al futuro lavoro, tanto ormai non c'è niente di sicuro, c'è crisi in tutti i settori.
> *mio figlio vuole fare l'artistico.* Suo padre era contrario, dicendo che non si fa un cazzo. Io ho insistito perché facesse quello che vuole lui, tenendo conto della mia esperienza... Magari finirà per fare il madonnaro... Boh... Intanto suo padre, che ha fatto l'artistico, e basta, guadagna 4 volte quello che guadagno io


Beh il fatto che lo voglia con convinzione risolve il problema: se c'è una volontà, metà del cammino è compiuto imho. Il mio piccolo credo lo vorrebbe fare un giorno .... Ne sarei felice, se c'è passione, c'è tutto:smile:


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ovvio, faremo così. Solo che oscilla paurosamente e ormai i termini per le iscrizioni stanno per chiudersi .... Ora sembra pro classico* ma è bravissimo in matematica *e non ama l'italiano ....


Mah, è vero che molti propendono per il classico. Il futuro però, per quanto imprevedibile, sembra prospettare tutt'altro. 
L'informatica, per esempio, benché inflazionata è l'unica che mi fa pensare ad un possibile futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ovvio, faremo così. Solo che oscilla paurosamente e ormai i termini per le iscrizioni stanno per chiudersi .... Ora sembra pro classico ma è bravissimo in matematica e non ama l'italiano ....


Non hai risposto alle mie domande.
La matematica delle medie non è quella dello scientifico e le materie letterarie non sono lettere delle medie..


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, è vero che molti propendono per il classico. Il futuro però, per quanto imprevedibile, sembra prospettare tutt'altro.
> L'informatica, per esempio, benché inflazionata è l'unica che mi fa pensare ad un possibile futuro.


Però è pieno di ingegneri, medici ed economisti che vengono dal classico ....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però è pieno di ingegneri, medici ed economisti che vengono dal classico ....


Perché la scuola viene scelta per motivi sbagliati.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai risposto alle mie domande.
> La matematica delle medie non è quella dello scientifico e le materie letterarie non sono lettere delle medie..


Ma io la matematica l'ho odiata dall'asilo :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma io la matematica l'ho odiata dall'asilo :smile:


Infatti fai un lavoro che ti piace


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché la scuola viene scelta per motivi sbagliati.


Quale dovrebbe essere il criterio di scelta migliore?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti fai un lavoro che ti piace


Il mio lavoro è in via di estinzione ....


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però è pieno di ingegneri, medici ed economisti che vengono dal classico ....


Ma si, dal classico fai poi quello che vuoi.
Solo che lui non ama il letterario. In pratica dovrebbe mettersi in mente che per 5 anni deve fare al meglio cose che non gli garbano, ma anche che in seguito il classico non costituirà un limite per i suoi desideri.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quale dovrebbe essere il criterio di scelta migliore?


Per me la tendenza a vedere in un certo modo la vita, le relazioni, il mondo.
Se uno ha un approccio visuale o emotivo-relazionale o se ricerca dati e la precisione.
Basta che vedi come ti racconta la partita.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si, dal classico fai poi quello che vuoi.
> Solo che lui non ama il letterario. In pratica dovrebbe mettersi in mente che per 5 anni deve fare al meglio cose che non gli garbano, ma anche che in seguito il classico non costituirà un limite per i suoi desideri.


Siamo nati per soffrire.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la tendenza a vedere in un certo modo la vita, le relazioni, il mondo.
> Se uno ha un approccio visuale o emotivo-relazionale o se ricerca dati e la precisione.
> Basta che vedi come ti racconta la partita.


Sono d accordo. Io ho fatto il classico perxhe  a casa mia parte mia madre che ha fatto lo scientifico hanno fatto tutti il classico. Tra l altrio mio padre biologico mio padre adottivo mio zio io mip fratello e mia sorella tutti stessa scuola e stessa sezione!!! Poi pero adesso lavoro coi numeri...e avevo 3 in matematica 
Fprse si deve solo andare a scuola...e basta


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo nati per soffrire.


Beh, no. In realtà siamo nati, idealmente, per fare quello che ci pare e piace. Idealmente.
Ma poi valutiamo sempre le situazioni e capiamo che oltre il piacere dobbiamo sobbarcarci anche del dovere.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Anche perché non credo che ai ragazzi più o meno normali la scuola piaccia tanto. Nel senso che salvo pochi fortunati, la maggior parte la vive comunque come una costrizione più o meno stringente ...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, no. In realtà siamo nati, idealmente, per fare quello che ci pare e piace. Idealmente.
> Ma poi valutiamo sempre le situazioni e capiamo che oltre il piacere dobbiamo sobbarcarci anche del dovere.


Magari se si passano 5 anni contenti di studiare è meglio.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

quando ho fatto lo scritto di economia politica c'erano quelli del classico che non sapevano risolvere un sistema di primo grado a due incognite, sono rimasta un po' allibita
ma forse erano loro particolarmente scarsi, chissà


----------



## tullio (17 Luglio 2014)

Fatti salvi le attitudini del giovane in causa, i suoi gusti e le sue speranze, considererei questo:
come dice Fantastica la scuola sta cambiando e non è prevedibile come sarà tra pochi anni e, dunque, impossibile fare programmi a lungo termine. In particolare non è pensabile un nesso diretto preparazione scolastica-lavoro. 
Le scuole di oggi non sono quelle di 15 anni fa e le esperienze trascorse contano sino ad un certo punto. 
Occorre mettere inconto una buona dose di fortuna. La gran parte dei professori delle superiori sono preparati ma non sono motivati. E non sempre sono capaci di motivare. Così rischi di capitare nella scuola/sezione iellata e tutti i ragionamenti preventivi vanno a farsi friggere. 
La scuola NON prepara alla vita. Alcuni prof possono farlo ma conta il punto precedente. 
Piaccia o non piaccia il classico di oggi, soprattutto nelle città, ha anche un carattere socialmente elitario. Non dovrebbe essere, anzi si dovrebbe fare che non sia...però è così. Non è più solo la scuola dei "bravi" ma è anche, molto, la scuola dei "ricchi" o di chi si presenta come tale. Questa  una cosa che forse non conta nulla o forse conta molto: meglio saperlo. 
Dal punto di vista contenutistico scientifico e classico sono largamente simili. Cito due casi: il dirigente (effettivo) del servizio meteorologico dell'aeronautica, laureato in fisica, è uscito dal classico; il rettore di un importante seminario religioso, laureato in filosofia, è uscito dallo scientifico (e dunque non sa il greco). 
Poiché la questione iniziale non chiamava in causa altri indirizzi evito di chiamarli in causa.
Sostanzialmente la questione, alla fine, riguarda il greco. Vale la pena? C'è un sacco di gente sveglia e felice senza conoscerlo; la gran parte di coloro che lo hanno studiato dopo un po' lo dimenticano e non sanno più neppure leggerlo (ma ci aspettiamo che un medico, un avvocato, un dirigente, un tassista... a 40 anni si ricordi l'ottativo?). Ha un particolare valore formativo? mah... d'altra parte personalmente sono contento di averlo studiato e di poterlo leggere e non conosco nessuno che è infelice perché lo ha studiato. Quindi se uno studente ama molto lo studio direi che varrebbe la pena...però spesso uno studente scopre di amare lo studio proprio alle superiori...
Sostanzialmente, a parità di condizioni, chiedessero a me un consiglio, suggerirei il calssico, feme le considerazioni precedenti. 
Soprattutto, greco o non greco, contano le scuole e, sempre mettendo in conto la cosa della fortuna, cercherei di sapere non se è meglio il classico o lo scientifico ma se _quel_ liceo classico è serio e se _quel_ liceo scientifico è serio.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari se si passano 5 anni contenti di studiare è meglio.


Ma prendi l'esempio di H7, pensi che se il figlio stesse facendo una scelta tra piacere e dovere sarebbe cosi indeciso?

Sceglierebbe senza tentennamenti. In un caso o nell'altro è pur sempre un dovere e di solito con le costrizioni non siamo cosi contenti. Se ho capito bene, sceglierebbe di più lo scientifico ma tentenna per le potenzialità riconosciute del classico. Vuole il meglio delle potenzialità non del piacere, purtroppo la scuola non è cosi. La si vive come preludio del proprio futuro, pur scegliendo in base alle proprie preferenze. E' lavoro, altro che piacere, anche se come un lavoro può dare le sue soddisfazioni. Ma non mi pare una passeggiata.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si, dal classico fai poi quello che vuoi.


Non sono d'accordo. Ho fatto il classico, non lo rifarei sotto tortura. Sono appassionato di scienze e tecnologie e rimpiango il non essermi trovato in grado di affrontare una carriera universitaria in quei settori. Semplicemente, salvo eroiche eccezioni, non sei sufficientemente preparato.
Rimane (quella umanistica) una scelta formativa eccellente, ma il sistema italiano di girare attorno alle cose 10 anni prima di provare a farle è una sòla colossale. Se è portato per la matematica, non avrei dubbi: scientifico o tecnico "serio". Il titolo è rivendibile anche all'estero, sempre più spesso.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Ho fatto il classico, non lo rifarei sotto tortura. *Sono appassionato di scienze e tecnologie e rimpiango il non essermi trovato in grado di affrontare una carriera universitaria in quei settori. *Semplicemente, salvo eroiche eccezioni, non sei sufficientemente preparato.
> Rimane (quella umanistica) una scelta formativa eccellente, ma il sistema italiano di girare attorno alle cose 10 anni prima di provare a farle è una sòla colossale. Se è portato per la matematica, non avrei dubbi: scientifico o tecnico "serio". Il titolo è rivendibile anche all'estero, sempre più spesso.


Ma vedi, infatti credo sia il dilemma nel caso di H7. Se si predilige un indirizzo scientifico, scegliere il classico diventa veramente una decisione sofferta.

Avresti detto la stessa cosa se la tua carriera universitaria, ad esempio, fosse stata medicina?
Proprio per quello che dici, nel mio caso, consiglierei lo scientifico a mio figlio. E sono portato a pensare lo stesso per H7. Ma non possiamo intrometterci più di tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma prendi l'esempio di H7, pensi che se il figlio stesse facendo una scelta tra piacere e dovere sarebbe cosi indeciso?
> 
> Sceglierebbe senza tentennamenti. In un caso o nell'altro è pur sempre un dovere e di solito con le costrizioni non siamo cosi contenti. Se ho capito bene, sceglierebbe di più lo scientifico ma tentenna per le potenzialità riconosciute del classico. Vuole il meglio delle potenzialità non del piacere, purtroppo la scuola non è cosi. La si vive come preludio del proprio futuro, pur scegliendo in base alle proprie preferenze. E' lavoro, altro che piacere, anche se come un lavoro può dare le sue soddisfazioni. Ma non mi pare una passeggiata.


Lo studio può essere piacere, se la scuola è giusta.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Fatti salvi le attitudini del giovane in causa, i suoi gusti e le sue speranze, considererei questo:
> come dice Fantastica la scuola sta cambiando e non è prevedibile come sarà tra pochi anni e, dunque, impossibile fare programmi a lungo termine. In particolare non è pensabile un nesso diretto preparazione scolastica-lavoro.
> Le scuole di oggi non sono quelle di 15 anni fa e le esperienze trascorse contano sino ad un certo punto.
> Occorre mettere inconto una buona dose di fortuna. La gran parte dei professori delle superiori sono preparati ma non sono motivati. E non sempre sono capaci di motivare. Così rischi di capitare nella scuola/sezione iellata e tutti i ragionamenti preventivi vanno a farsi friggere.
> ...


Quoto. soprattutto l'ultima frase. La differenza vera la fa _quello specifico istituto. _​Vedi un po' a Napoli come siete messi.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io propongo un bellissimo Istituto Tecnico o Professionale.
> Purtroppo non si sa mai cosa si vorrà fare, se si vorrà proseguire o meno, se si avrà la possibilità di farlo e se si avrà la capacità anche.
> Indi per cui credo sia ottimo pensare a una scuola che permetta l'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro (anche se coi tempi che corrono...) piuttosto che alle differenze tra scientifico o classico...che alla fine ce ne sono poche e sono semplicente differenze basate sulle personali attitudini.


Io mi sento di quotare...
Ho notizie di scuole che COME nel resto d'Europa...
Rilasciano un diploma no?
Un diploma utile per il tuo lavoro...

Per me il liceo è oggi una scuola obsoleta.

Per esempio un mio nipote è diventato perito meccanico.
Poi è entrato nel mondo del lavoro come perito.
Poi dal lavoro mi fa, mi sento limitato perchè non capisco come funzionano le cose...e come progettarle...

E si è iscritto ad ingegneria.

Con il liceo classico o scientifico non sarebbe MAI entrato nel mondo del lavoro in quel modo.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2014)

Io ho fatto il classico e poi ho preso un percorso prettamente scientifico. E non ho sentito carenze dovute al liceo.
alla fine la scuola superiore oltre a nozioni quello che davvero dovrebbe insegnarti è come studiare, come trovare la risposta alle domande e ai problemi che ti si pongono.
E questo insegnamento non dipende tanto dal classico o scientifico ma dai professori che ti capitano (ergo, gran fortuna serve)
Se posso permettermi, suggerirei un giretto nei due istituti per parlare col preside e capire che aria tira... Ma forse è tardi...

Se no, dipende davvero tutto solo dai gusti del ragazzo, se pensa di poter apprezzare la letteratura greca o preferisce farsi due ore di matematica in più. 

Facci sapere!


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

Per scegliere una scuola bisogna riflettere a fondo su 4 punti.

  Il primo riguarda le attitudini personali. Le scuole dell’obbligo dovrebbero proprio fare quello, far emergere le capacità specifiche, purtroppo spesso non è così ed allora bisogna cercare comunque di capire da altri indizi.

  Il secondo riguarda i gusti personali e le aspettative di ciascuno. E' logico che a 14 anni sia difficile se non impossibile vedere la propria vita futura, ma è buona cosa per ciascuno imporsi con serenità degli obbiettivi massimi e minimi, pianificando di volta in volta ed aggiustando talvolta il tiro. Bisogna abituare i nostri ragazzi  a ragionare in grande, a prescindere se poi si troveranno degli insegnanti all’altezza o meno,  gli insegnanti se sono bravi meglio, se saranno mediocri pazienza, (in Italia non si possono cacciare),non per questo ci si deve far scoraggiare.

  Il terzo punto riguarda noi genitori. Bisogna fare un bagno di umiltà e chiedersi se nella scelta della scuola dei figli non siamo in realtà noi ad imporre più o meno inconsciamente delle scelte che poi vanno a limitare effettivamente le loro possibilità future, non bisogna proiettare le nostre di aspettative, rischiamo di frustrarli.

Il quarto riguarda perchè no, il lavoro. E' legittimo. Non tutti i settori sono in crisi, sembrerebbe che ad esempio:  ricerca sui materiali, nanotecnologie, meccanica di precisione, enogastronomico, robotica, biotecnologie, mecatronica, energie rinnovabili  e altri, offrano ancora grosse opportunità nel presente e anche nel futuro.   Notare bene che quelle citate richiedono tutte delle competenze specifiche in fatto scientifico e soprattutto tecnologico.  Le scuole a indirizzo tecnico, in Italia, vengono snobbate  dalla nostra  pseudo classe dirigente che fatica a considerare altre scuole al di fuori dei licei, con il risultato che dalle mie parti ad esempio le aziende faticano a trovare giovani tecnici ed ingegneri, preparati da inserire.
  Nell’azienda dove lavoravo mi è capitato di selezionare per l’assunzione alcuni ingegneri che provenivano da liceo scientifico e da Istituti tecnici, bene, inaspettatamente i migliori erano quelli che prima erano stati all’ ITIS . Cosa per altro confermatami da colleghi di altre aziende.  Perché?  - Semplicemente, al di là delle differenze personali, erano molto più preparati a risolvere problemi di natura pratica e ad analizzare i problemi logistici.
  Questa è la mia opinione e la mia esperienza.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Nell’azienda dove lavoravo mi è capitato di selezionare per l’assunzione alcuni ingegneri che provenivano da liceo scientifico e da Istituti tecnici, bene, *inaspettatamente i migliori erano quelli che prima erano stati all’ ITIS *. Cosa per altro confermatami da colleghi di altre aziende.  Perché?  - Semplicemente, al di là delle differenze personali, erano molto più preparati a risolvere problemi di natura pratica e ad analizzare i problemi logistici.
> Questa è la mia opinione e la mia esperienza.


Perché inaspettatamente? Lo sbocco naturale dell'itis dovrebbe essere ingegneria!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

Mi sento di dirti che la scuola attualmente è in continua evoluzione, e che la scuola è fatta soprattutto dagli insegnanti e dai presidi. Non esiste più come trent'anni fa la distinzione netta fra classico e scientifico, anche per i vari indirizzi che si sono formati nel corso delle varie riforme.
Cerca di informarti sugli insegnanti che ci sono nelle varie scuole, sentendo magari fratelli maggiori o cugini, e chiedi loro le impressioni. Ricorda che gli insegnanti validi sono coloro che sono severi e pignoli, ma assertivi e comunicativi con i ragazzi. Diffida di quelli che promuovono tutti, come di quelli che bocciano tutti.
Attualmente, come scriveva qualcuno, gli insegnanti sono preparati ma non motivati. Alcuni vivacchiano, sapendo bene che i presidi hanno le mani legate e non possono licenziarli, se non per gravissimi motivi. Fra i gravissimi motivi non rientrano il fancazzismo in classe e il sei politico a tutti. Altri fanno il lavoro anche per loro. 
Come possiamo evitare gli elementi negativii? Difficilissimo, se non impossibile. In ogni consiglio di classe spesso capita un soggetto del genere succitato. La fortuna, a volte, aiuta.
Ricorda inoltre che la matematica delle medie e' ben diversa da quella delle superiori, anche se per un ragazzino portato e magari appassionato, il fatto di dover stare a risolvere equazioni tremende e problemi impossibili può essere uno stimolo e una sfida. 
Poi, secondo me, un ITIS fatto bene vale più di un liceo fatto con i piedi.
 Ah, un'altra cosa. A mio avviso, a differenza di ciò che pensa Brunetta, gli insegnanti delle medie sono in grado di indirizzare nel percorso scolastico. Sempre che sappiano fare il loro mestiere.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perché inaspettatamente? Lo sbocco naturale dell'itis dovrebbe essere ingegneria!


Inaspettatamente perchè pensavamo di trovarli piu o meno allo stesso livello.
Ciao


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Fatti salvi le attitudini del giovane in causa, i suoi gusti e le sue speranze, considererei questo:
> come dice Fantastica la scuola sta cambiando e non è prevedibile come sarà tra pochi anni e, dunque, impossibile fare programmi a lungo termine. In particolare non è pensabile un nesso diretto preparazione scolastica-lavoro.
> Le scuole di oggi non sono quelle di 15 anni fa e le esperienze trascorse contano sino ad un certo punto.
> Occorre mettere inconto una buona dose di fortuna. La gran parte dei professori delle superiori sono preparati ma non sono motivati. E non sempre sono capaci di motivare. Così rischi di capitare nella scuola/sezione iellata e tutti i ragionamenti preventivi vanno a farsi friggere.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Apollonia (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Inaspettatamente perchè pensavamo di trovarli piu o meno allo stesso livello.
> Ciao


Se l'itis è stato fatto BENE, e' di gran lunga migliore di un liceo!


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico e poi ho preso un percorso prettamente scientifico. E non ho sentito carenze dovute al liceo.


Ottimo istituto o gran testa tu. Hai la mia invidia!


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Sono in larga parte d'accordo con Tullio e certamente con Fantastica: la differenza la fa quella specifica scuola. Un cattivo liceo è la peggior scelta. Detto questo, per me classico tutta la vita, e la differenza risiede proprio nelle parole di Brunetta. Per imparare come funzionano le cose o le leggi 'fisiche' del mondo il tempo ci sarà. Ma gli strumenti di conoscenza dell'umano, dell'umano mezzo -la parola-, dell'umano fine -gli scopi anche politici-, della parola poetica anche antica e della riflessione filosofica 'spinta'-il pensiero- o si acquisiscono dai 14 ai 19 o molto, molto, molto difficilmente lo si farà in seguito. Per come la vedo io, al classico si impara un metodo, interpretativo/speculativo, più che una serie di meriti; dato quel metodo si può studiare tutto, e per quel tutto c'è l'università. Ma torno alle considerazioni fatte prima: meglio un buon liceo di un liceo all'acqua di rose. Un buon tecnico (se esistono ancora dopo le varie riforme) per me può essere un'opzione valida solo ed esclusivamente nel caso che l'università non la si dia per scontata e in questo, scusate, ma sono limitata. Io parto sempre dando l'università come certa; al tempo non farla era l'unica opzione, anche mentale, che non ebbi mai e di tutte le cose possibili, non è certo questo imprinting che devo rimproverare ai miei.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Per scegliere una scuola bisogna riflettere a fondo su 4 punti.
> 
> Il primo riguarda le attitudini personali. Le scuole dell’obbligo dovrebbero proprio fare quello, far emergere le capacità specifiche, purtroppo spesso non è così ed allora bisogna cercare comunque di capire da altri indizi.
> 
> ...


Io metterei il tuo quarto punto come primo.
Infatti l'università di vicenza è stata premiata dall'Europa e ribadisco EUROPA...
Per l'alto collegamento con il mondo del lavoro.

Cioè da quel che ho capito gli industriali vicentini hanno detto...
Ok...finanziamo questa università...ma voi fate corsi per preparare il personale che ci serve eh?


----------



## Nobody (18 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho le mie buone ragioni per chiedere la Vostra opinione.
> banalizzo ma non ho molto tempo, perdonatemi.
> Ha ancora senso il liceo classico nel 2014?
> E lo scientifico è oggi ed in prospettiva più utile e formativo?
> Esperienze dirette con i figli o nipoti o figli di amici ORA?


Non ho frequentato nessuno dei due quindi posso solo riportarti l'esperienza di mia figlia, neodiplomata con 93 allo scientifico. Ottima preparazione in matematica (studio di funzioni e integrali complessi), buona in latino e fisica, decente nelle altre materie. Se poi si orienterà, come credo, su una facoltà scientifica ritengo lo scientifico ottimo.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sono in larga parte d'accordo con Tullio e certamente con Fantastica: la differenza la fa quella specifica scuola. Un cattivo liceo è la peggior scelta. Detto questo, per me classico tutta la vita, e la differenza risiede proprio nelle parole di Brunetta.* Per imparare come funzionano le cose o le leggi 'fisiche' del mondo il tempo ci sarà.* Ma gli strumenti di conoscenza dell'umano, dell'umano mezzo -la parola-, dell'umano fine -gli scopi anche politici-, della parola poetica anche antica e della riflessione filosofica 'spinta'-il pensiero- o si acquisiscono dai 14 ai 19 o molto, molto, molto difficilmente lo si farà in seguito. Per come la vedo io, al classico si impara un metodo, interpretativo/speculativo, più che una serie di meriti; dato quel metodo si può studiare tutto, e per quel tutto c'è l'università. Ma torno alle considerazioni fatte prima: meglio un buon liceo di un liceo all'acqua di rose. Un buon tecnico (se esistono ancora dopo le varie riforme) per me può essere un'opzione valida solo ed esclusivamente nel caso che l'università non la si dia per scontata e in questo, scusate, ma sono limitata. Io parto sempre dando l'università come certa; al tempo non farla era l'unica opzione, anche mentale, che non ebbi mai e di tutte le cose possibili, non è certo questo imprinting che devo rimproverare ai miei.


Ciao, bentornata!
concordo con la differenza tra i vari istituti, un poco meno con la frase in neretto, nella mia esperienza personale non conosco nessuno, proprio nessuno, che ricopra un ruolo tecnico di rilievo che provenga da studi classici, ma sicuramente la mia esperienza è limitata. Forse è una questione di "imprinting", la scuola superiore lascia un segno abbastanza profondo anche negli anni successivi e questo è il motivo per il quale puo essere spiegato l'esempio degli ingegneri che facevo nel mio intervento.
Poi c'è sempre la persona dalle doti particolari, tipo 2 medici che conosco, molto bravi entrambi che provengono uno da perito meccanico e uno da ragioneria.
Parlando poi di doti umane ricordo sempre 2 miei insegnanti, entrambi ingegneri, entrambi da periti industriali, che sono stati veri maestri di vita, quasi dei padri adottivi, con uno mantengo ancora rapporti dopo 30 anni dal diploma. Ricordo per altro una insegnante di storia ed italiano bravissima, capace di coinvolgere, proveniva dal classico, anche a lei debbo molto.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io metterei il tuo quarto punto come primo.
> Infatti l'università di vicenza è stata premiata dall'Europa e ribadisco EUROPA...
> Per l'alto collegamento con il mondo del lavoro.
> 
> ...


Il collegamento tra università e lavoro è un argomento vasto e complesso, purtroppo nel nostro paese prevale una disgraziata forma di elitarismo dell' istruzione, per la quale i gruppi dirigenti del futuro non devono "sporcarsi le mani" con questioni di carattere pratico e produttivo, e gli effetti sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Sono convinto che uno dei motivi del nostro declino come sistema paese sia dovuto proprio a questo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, bentornata!
> concordo con la differenza tra i vari istituti, un poco meno con la frase in neretto, nella mia esperienza personale non conosco nessuno, proprio nessuno, che ricopra un ruolo tecnico di rilievo che provenga da studi classici, ma sicuramente la mia esperienza è limitata. Forse è una questione di "imprinting", la scuola superiore lascia un segno abbastanza profondo anche negli anni successivi e questo è il motivo per il quale puo essere spiegato l'esempio degli ingegneri che facevo nel mio intervento.
> Poi c'è sempre la persona dalle doti particolari, tipo 2 medici che conosco, molto bravi entrambi che provengono uno da perito meccanico e uno da ragioneria.
> Parlando poi di doti umane ricordo sempre 2 miei insegnanti, entrambi ingegneri, entrambi da periti industriali, che sono stati veri maestri di vita, quasi dei padri adottivi, con uno mantengo ancora rapporti dopo 30 anni dal diploma. Ricordo per altro una insegnante di storia ed italiano bravissima, capace di coinvolgere, proveniva dal classico, anche a lei debbo molto.



Ciao! Taglio corto, sono con l'Iphone. Sui tecnici: se fra essi includi anche gli architetti (in effetti, quelli della PA sono proprio tecnici), io si', li conosco TUTTI provenienti dai licei. Se invece per tecnici intendi professionisti per il quale lavoro non e' necessaria la laurea chiaro che fai un po' fatica a trovarne. Di questi tempi forse meno, ma ne fai. Per il resto, sai, le esperienze sono soggettive e probabilmente sei stato più fortunato di me: pur essendo cresciuta fra ingegneri (provenienti anche dal tecnico) e ingegneri amici di ingegneri, ne avessi trovato uno che non fosse ignorante come una scarpa, misero proprio, rispetto a tutto ciò che esulasse dalle macchine e dalla propria competenza specifica. Ma stiamo andando oltre: torniamo alle superiori . Liceo fino alla morte, e, fra i due (se sono di pari livello) quello più sublime, sempre: il classico 

Edit dimenticavo: di fisici ne conosco molti che vengono dal classico. Fatti un giro in normale :smile:. Io li adoro.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao! Taglio corto, sono con l'Iphone. Sui tecnici: se fra essi includi anche gli architetti (in effetti, quelli della PA sono proprio tecnici), io si', li conosco TUTTI provenienti dai licei. Se invece per tecnici intendi professionisti per il quale lavoro non e' necessaria la laurea chiaro che fai un po' fatica a trovarne. Di questi tempi forse meno, ma ne fai. Per il resto, sai, le esperienze sono soggettive e probabilmente sei stato più fortunato di me: pur essendo cresciuta fra ingegneri (provenienti anche dal tecnico) e ingegneri amici di ingegneri, ne avessi trovato uno che non fosse ignorante come una scarpa, misero proprio, rispetto a tutto ciò che esulasse dalle macchine e dalla propria competenza specifica. Ma stiamo andando oltre: torniamo alle superiori . Liceo fino alla morte, e, fra i due (se sono di pari livello) quello più sublime, sempre: il classico


ciao annina, ben tornata, sempre bello leggerti


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao annina, ben tornata, sempre bello leggerti


Ciao bellissima! Poco tempo, sbircio un po' senza poter scrivere. Se a qualcuno non torna un verde potrei essere stata io . Ciao!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sono in larga parte d'accordo con Tullio e certamente con Fantastica: la differenza la fa quella specifica scuola. Un cattivo liceo è la peggior scelta. Detto questo, per me classico tutta la vita, e la differenza risiede proprio nelle parole di Brunetta. Per imparare come funzionano le cose o le leggi 'fisiche' del mondo il tempo ci sarà. Ma gli strumenti di conoscenza dell'umano, dell'umano mezzo -la parola-, dell'umano fine -gli scopi anche politici-, della parola poetica anche antica e della riflessione filosofica 'spinta'-il pensiero- o si acquisiscono dai 14 ai 19 o molto, molto, molto difficilmente lo si farà in seguito. Per come la vedo io, al classico si impara un metodo, interpretativo/speculativo, più che una serie di meriti; dato quel metodo si può studiare tutto, e per quel tutto c'è l'università. Ma torno alle considerazioni fatte prima: meglio un buon liceo di un liceo all'acqua di rose. Un buon tecnico (se esistono ancora dopo le varie riforme) per me può essere un'opzione valida solo ed esclusivamente nel caso che l'università non la si dia per scontata e in questo, scusate, ma sono limitata. Io parto sempre dando l'università come certa; al tempo non farla era l'unica opzione, anche mentale, che non ebbi mai e di tutte le cose possibili, non è certo questo imprinting che devo rimproverare ai miei.


Ve riempite tutti la bocca del fatto che tale scuola, tale indirizzo, tale facoltà insegano il metodo.

Rimane il fatto che quando uscite dall'università non servite a un beneamato cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il collegamento tra università e lavoro è un argomento vasto e complesso, purtroppo nel nostro paese prevale una disgraziata forma di elitarismo dell' istruzione, per la quale i gruppi dirigenti del futuro non devono "sporcarsi le mani" con questioni di carattere pratico e produttivo, e gli effetti sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> Sono convinto che uno dei motivi del nostro declino come sistema paese sia dovuto proprio a questo.


Ma a me piace vedere la controtendenza del piccolo ateneo vicentino!

Sono estremamente orgoglioso per questo: estremamente!

Far conoscere e valorizzare tutti i progetti e le attività che Confindustria Vicenza propone nell'arco di un anno per rendere forte il rapporto tra impresa e mondo della scuola. E' stato questo l'obiettivo di fondo di “Education Awards 2013”, un evento con il quale l'associazione ha voluto riconoscere anche l'impegno svolto dalle aziende che hanno collaborato ai progetti di orientamento e dalle scuole che sono state coinvolte nelle varie iniziative.


A ospitare l'incontro è stata l'Università di Vicenza, in una sala conferenze gremita di imprenditori, insegnanti, studenti, e con la partecipazione dell'orchestra moderna del liceo musicale “Pigafetta” di Vicenza che ha dato ulteriore spessore alla serata con alcune apprezzate esecuzioni musicali.

“Questa è l'occasione per fare il riassunto di tutto quello che facciamo, ed è tanto, per avvicinare le imprese e la scuola – ha detto il presidente di Confindustria Vicenza, Giuseppe Zigliotto -. Lo facciamo perché crediamo che se il mondo delle imprese non si apre sempre più al mondo della scuola si fa un danno enorme alle aziende e ai giovani. Dobbiamo insistere tutti insieme, scuole e imprese, su questa strada: aprirsi al mondo dei giovani diventa, per le imprese, un modo per crearsi il futuro”.

Sotto la guida di Paolo Vivian, delegato Università dell'Associazione, sono stati presentati tutti i progetti formativi proposti dall'Area education: l'Alternanza Scuola Lavoro, l'Olimpiade della Macchina Utensile, il Business Game, il gioco-concorso “Eureka funziona!” per le scuole elementari. Sono stati premiati gli imprenditori Daniele Bresolin, della Autodemolizioni Bresolin di Bassano del Grappa, per la partecipazione alle attività di Alternanza Scuola Lavoro, e Andrea Trevisan della Trevisan Macchine Utensili di Sovizzo per la partecipazione alle Olimpiadi della Macchina Utensile.

E poi spazio alle due novità dell'anno: il progetto “Latuafuturaimpresa”, che ha preso il posto del premio “Storie d'impresa” per puntare più direttamente sulla valorizzazione dello spirito imprenditoriale dei giovani, e le Borse di studio per stage universitari all'estero, che hanno sostituito il Premio per tesi di laurea sull'economia vicentina e che si rivolge a laureandi dei corsi di laurea magistrali dell'Università di Vicenza. Sono stati premiati con 3 mila euro ciascuno tre studenti che andranno a fare uno stage all'estero, in aziende o enti economici, finalizzati alla realizzazione della tesi di laurea: si tratta di Anna Maria Zanarella di Vicenza, Andrea Babato di Mestre e Michele Remonato di S.Pietro in Gù.

Infine sono stati premiati i ragazzi e le scuole vicentine che si sono distinte nella fase regionale dei Giochi della Chimica. Per la categoria A, 1° biennio il miglior istituto provinciale è risultato l'Itis “Rossi” di Vicenza e il miglior studente Edoardo Riello dello stesso “Rossi”.
Per la categoria B, 2° triennio degli istituti non specializzati in chimica, il miglior istituto è stato il liceo “Quadri” di Vicenza e il miglior studente Giacomo Moro Mauretto del liceo “Da Ponte” di Bassano. Per la categoria C, 2° triennio degli istituti a indirizzo chimico, premio come miglior istituto all'Itis “Rossi” e come miglior studente a Matteo Pavan anch'egli del “Rossi” di Vicenza.

Una serata per le imprese e per le scuole, dunque, ma soprattutto per i giovani, primi destinatari di tutta l'attività di orientamento scolastico e professionale proposta da Confindustria Vicenza. Giovani che rappresentano il futuro per tutte le imprese che vogliano guardare avanti. E a dare la misura delle fiducia con la quale le imprese guardano ai giovani è stato uno degli imprenditori intervenuti, Armido Marana: “Non è vero che i giovani non hanno voglia di fare – ha assicurato -. Ci sono tanti ragazzi bravissimi e pieni di talento che non meritano la società che gli si sta lasciando”.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao! Taglio corto, sono con l'Iphone. Sui tecnici: se fra essi includi anche gli architetti (in effetti, quelli della PA sono proprio tecnici), io si', li conosco TUTTI provenienti dai licei. Se invece per tecnici intendi professionisti per il quale lavoro non e' necessaria la laurea chiaro che fai un po' fatica a trovarne. Di questi tempi forse meno, ma ne fai. Per il resto, sai, le esperienze sono soggettive e probabilmente sei stato più fortunato di me: pur essendo cresciuta fra ingegneri (provenienti anche dal tecnico) e ingegneri amici di ingegneri, ne avessi trovato uno che non fosse ignorante come una scarpa, misero proprio, rispetto a tutto ciò che esulasse dalle macchine e dalla propria competenza specifica. Ma stiamo andando oltre: torniamo alle superiori . Liceo fino alla morte, e, fra i due (se sono di pari livello) quello più sublime, sempre: il classico
> 
> Edit dimenticavo: di fisici ne conosco molti che vengono dal classico. Fatti un giro in normale :smile:. Io li adoro.


Ciao nel pubblico non sono ferrato, Nel privato, soprattutto medio e piccolo, per tecnici intendevo, per esperienza personale, direttori di uffici tecnici di aziende, capi progetto, gestori commesse, progettisti e capi di team di progettazione, dal classico deserto assoluto. Nel pubblico e nella scuola non mi sorprende e quoto sia come dici tu.  Mi fa piacere rileggerti, ciao.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io metterei il tuo quarto punto come primo.
> Infatti l'università di vicenza è stata premiata dall'Europa e ribadisco EUROPA...
> Per l'alto collegamento con il mondo del lavoro.
> 
> ...



La scuola non ha il compito di preparare personale, ma di formare persone, che è un concetto diverso.
Il liceo ha una vocazione del tutto estranea al mondo del lavoro: questo perché l'istruzione e l'educazione di una persona non dovrebbero avere esclusivamente finalità economiche.
Detto questo, la diatriba classico/scientifico è una delle più argomentate da anni.
Io credo che non vi siano differenze sostanziali nella scelta, che va fatta secondo attitudine: la differenza principale sta nella qualità degli insegnanti (che può variare non solo da liceo a liceo ma anche in base alla sezione) e nella frequentazione della scuola.
Non dimentichiamoci infatti che non si impara solo dagli insegnanti, ma che i compagni costituiscono una componente essenziale nella crescita dell'individuo.
Il liceo artistico e quello linguistico, generalmente meno elitari, in tal senso potrebbero essere più funzionali alla crescita di alcune persone, piuttosto che un classico, che, in alcuni casi, ha una componente elitaria troppo marcata.
Dipende, anche in questo caso, dallo studente.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La scuola non ha il compito di preparare personale, ma di formare persone, che è un concetto diverso.
> Il liceo ha una vocazione del tutto estranea al mondo del lavoro: questo perché l'istruzione e l'educazione di una persona non dovrebbero avere esclusivamente finalità economiche.
> Detto questo, la diatriba classico/scientifico è una delle più argomentate da anni.
> Io credo che non vi siano differenze sostanziali nella scelta, che va fatta secondo attitudine: la differenza principale sta nella qualità degli insegnanti (che può variare non solo da liceo a liceo ma anche in base alla sezione) e nella frequentazione della scuola.
> ...


Io ho visto modello olandese e funziona.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho visto modello olandese e funziona.


E cioè ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ve riempite tutti la bocca del fatto che tale scuola, tale indirizzo, tale facoltà insegano il metodo.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che quando uscite dall'università non servite a un beneamato cazzo.



Buongiorno anche a te, caro! Io direi che oggi, le nuove generazioni non sembrano servire a nulla, indipendentemente dal percorso scolastico... In ogni caso, il metodo e la cultura sono valori in se', nel mio mondo. Nel tuo non so, ne' ne discuto :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E cioè ?


In Olanda quando hai 18 anni 
Vai via di casa.

Perchè sei adulto.

Le industrie investono sui ragazzi.
Ti pagano l'università e poi una volta laureato vai a lavorare in quell'azienda che ha seguito e pagato la tua formazione.

Loro rientrano dal loro investimento evitando di versarti i contributi nei primi anni di carriera lavorativa.

In Olanda abbiamo il tasso più basso d'Europa di disoccupazione giovanile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao nel pubblico non sono ferrato, Nel privato, soprattutto medio e piccolo, per tecnici intendevo, per esperienza personale, direttori di uffici tecnici di aziende, capi progetto, gestori commesse, progettisti e capi di team di progettazione, dal classico deserto assoluto. Nel pubblico e nella scuola non mi sorprende e quoto sia come dici tu.  Mi fa piacere rileggerti, ciao.


Io non frequento il privato o conosco alcuno che fa i lavori che citi tu, sorry. Ma i medici: molti, molti vengono dal classico. E geologi, anche. Se la metti sull"essere in grado di imparare x o y ad alti livelli" si', certo, sono più che in grado. Che un classico liceale classico (brutto gioco di parole) abbia poi voglia di imparare a "fare" le cose, non so. Io piuttosto mi frusterei


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Buongiorno anche a te, caro! Io direi che oggi, le nuove generazioni non sembrano servire a nulla, indipendentemente dal percorso scolastico... In ogni caso, il metodo e la cultura sono valori in se', nel mio mondo. Nel tuo non so, ne' ne discuto :smile:


Buongiorno a Lei, esimia. 

Metodo e cultura sono valori anche nel mio mondo. Decisamente.

Solo che nel mio mondo, non si definisce "Ignorante come una capra", chi non conosce i paradigmi della programmazione a oggetti, la differenza fra Heap e Stack o la differenza fra una Inner join o una Left Outer Join.

La cultura, nel mio mondo è personale e mai indotta. 

Nel mio mondo un Esperto DBA non si sognerebbe mai d'andare a insegnare filosofia in qualche liceo di periferia.

Nel mio mondo mi sono ritrovato capi progetto Laureati in Lettere che non con la scusa che loro avevano il metodo, hanno combinato più danni della grandine.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Buongiorno a Lei, esimia.
> 
> Metodo e cultura sono valori anche nel mio mondo. Decisamente.
> 
> ...


Avranno usato il metodo sbagliato...
Sentito che grandinata ieri sera?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La scuola non ha il compito di preparare personale, ma di formare persone, che è un concetto diverso.
> Il liceo ha una vocazione del tutto estranea al mondo del lavoro: questo perché l'istruzione e l'educazione di una persona non dovrebbero avere esclusivamente finalità economiche.
> Detto questo, la diatriba classico/scientifico è una delle più argomentate da anni.
> Io credo che non vi siano differenze sostanziali nella scelta, che va fatta secondo attitudine: la differenza principale sta nella qualità degli insegnanti (che può variare non solo da liceo a liceo ma anche in base alla sezione) e nella frequentazione della scuola.
> ...


Bingo per le prime due frasi (che ho difficoltà ora a grad settare). Sono del tutto d'accordo con te su esse


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Bingo per le prime due frasi (che ho difficoltà ora a grad settare). Sono del tutto d'accordo con te su esse


Però dai, anch'io ho fatto il classico, e secondo me quelli che hanno fatto il classico se la tirano un po' troppo...


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La scuola non ha il compito di preparare personale, ma di formare persone, che è un concetto diverso.
> *Il liceo ha una vocazione del tutto estranea al mondo del lavoro: questo perché l'istruzione e l'educazione di una persona non dovrebbero avere esclusivamente finalità economiche.*
> Detto questo, la diatriba classico/scientifico è una delle più argomentate da anni.
> Io credo che non vi siano differenze sostanziali nella scelta, che va fatta secondo attitudine: la differenza principale sta nella qualità degli insegnanti (che può variare non solo da liceo a liceo ma anche in base alla sezione) e nella frequentazione della scuola.
> ...


Non ho niente in contrario a chi studia per il gusto di farlo anzi, ma poi nella vita non tutti possono campare di rendita.
Nel paese dove abito quest' anno si sono diplomate 2 classi di periti industriali e ben 4 di liceo scientifico (quattro) Molti periti hanno scelto l'univerrsità ( la quasi totalità ingegneria) gli altri sono stati praticamente contesi (contesi!) dalle aziende qui intorno. Molti di quelli del liceo tipo quelli che non hanno continuato per l'università stanno ora ingrossando le fila dei disoccupati locali, conosco un ragazzo di 30 anni senza lavoro fisso da quando ha finito il liceo, quando le aziende che intendono assumerlo chiedono se abbia qualche competenza specifica, casca l'asino.
Un conto sono i bei proposti ideali, un altro è la reale situazione del mercato del lavoro. Se poi una persona mi dice, io voglio formarmi così e colà perchè ritengo importante per me, come persona diventare "questo", non ho niente in contrario, anzi, tutto il mio rispetto, però poi non ci si puo lamentare se non si trova lavoro. Non generalizzo ma in larga parte credo sia così.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Buongiorno a Lei, esimia.
> 
> Metodo e cultura sono valori anche nel mio mondo. Decisamente.
> 
> ...


Generalmente (ma scarpe, non capre) si da', se si vuole, dell'ignorante a chi non conosce non si interessa e financo irride (questo e' il caso che avevo in mente io a proposito degli ingegneri) cose rilevanti per tutta l'umanità. Non per specifiche competenze su materie 'professionali', che evidentemente ognuno c'ha le sue (io c'ho Warburg, tu 'sto DBA, altri altro). O pensi davvero che la letteratura latina e greca, o il pensiero filosofico antico e moderno, o la letteratura romanza e moderna, l'arte, siano parificabili a qualsiasi competenza professionale? Il punto e' che da li' si dovrebbe partire, per me, per poi sviluppare qualsiasi competenza professionale che aggrada. Più e' vasta la cultura di base - e disgiunta da considerazioni economico/professionali, altrimenti non e' libera) e più e' solido il metodo, meglio e', per la persona e per il futuro tutto. Poi, come lavoro (e' lavoro, eh. Non altro: e' lavoro) faranno quel che vorranno/riusciranno.





Edit Mi dimentico sempre le Scienze. Ed e' un peccato: adoravo geografia astronomica e le scienze della terra. Sorry.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

comunque per dire.....
qui in ufficio da me, sono stati tutta la settimana un gruppetto di 16 enni mandati dalla scuola a fare una work experince .
5 giorni lavorativi ogni giorno un department diverso.
qui in finance, giu con gli underwriters e quelli di claims, IT, e cosi via....
questo perche...
perche il liceo qui , detto in parole povere, funziona che le materie le scegli tu in base a quello che pensi ti potrebbe piacere come lavoro...
il ragazzino che mi sono beccata io sti giorni (perche io sono la piu giovane qui dentro, e la piu amorevole) ha scelto di fare 3 giorni in finance con me perche lui quel lavoro vuole fare, a scuola fa solo le materie che sono relative alla contabilita...
utile, credo.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Generalmente (ma scarpe, non capre) si da', se si vuole, dell'ignorante a chi non conosce non si interessa e financo irride (questo e' il caso che avevo in mente io a proposito degli ingegneri) cose rilevanti per tutta l'umanità. Non per specifiche competenze su materie 'professionali', che evidentemente ognuno c'ha le sue (io c'ho Warburg, tu 'sto DBA, altri altro). *O pensi davvero che la letteratura latina e greca, o il pensiero filosofico antico e moderno, o la letteratura romanza e moderna, l'arte, siano parificabili a qualsiasi competenza professionale?* Il punto e' che da li' si dovrebbe partire, per me, per poi sviluppare qualsiasi competenza professionale che aggrada. Più e' vasta la cultura di base - e disgiunta da considerazioni economico/professionali, altrimenti non e' libera) e più e' solido il metodo, meglio e', per la persona e per il futuro tutto. Poi, come lavoro (e' lavoro, eh. Non altro: e' lavoro) faranno quel che vorranno/riusciranno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si.

Conoscere il pensiero dei Presocratici è parificabile a saper risolvere una derivata o un'equazione differenziale di secondo grado.

Essere in grado di declinare rosa o leggere Virgilio, non rende più ampia la tua cultura di base, e migliore il tuo metodo, laddove tu scelga d'imparare, per ipotesi, a programmare un computer.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Conoscere il pensiero dei Presocratici è parificabile a saper risolvere una derivata o un'equazione differenziale di secondo grado.



La seconda la può svolgere anche un computer.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dai, anch'io ho fatto il classico, e secondo me quelli che hanno fatto il classico se la tirano un po' troppo...


Mi sa che è' tipico di tutte le città puccine; nella mia le fanciulle se la tiravano al classico, i fanciulli allo scientifico. Io e mio fratello ci ridevamo su (io 'infiltrata' di qua e lui 'infiltrato' di la'. Basta una famiglia che ti educhi in modo attento e armonico e tutto questo non ha alcuna importanza. Di ragazzi superficiali ce ne sono ovunque, che ti frega? Peggio mi sembrava il linguistico, che si miei tempi era privato e costava una tombola. Quello, avrei temuto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Conoscere il pensiero dei Presocratici è parificabile a saper risolvere una derivata o un'equazione differenziale di secondo grado.


Non viviamo in mondi diversi: respiriamo in galassie nemiche, proprio. Chissà perché, mi chiedo, una derivata etc etc non è' mai stata dichiarata patrimonio dell'umanità, ma poi soprassiedo e torno a leggere i presocratici.


----------



## tullio (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a me piace vedere la controtendenza del piccolo ateneo vicentino!
> Sono estremamente orgoglioso per questo: estremamente!
> Far conoscere e valorizzare tutti i progetti e le attività che Confindustria Vicenza propone nell'arco di un anno per rendere forte il rapporto tra impresa e mondo della scuola. E' stato questo l'obiettivo di fondo di “Education Awards 2013”, un evento con il quale l'associazione ha voluto riconoscere anche l'impegno svolto dalle aziende che hanno collaborato ai progetti di orientamento e dalle scuole che sono state coinvolte nelle varie iniziative.


Che uno debba essere orgoglioso della sua terra è del tutto legittimo e, verosimilmente, sarebbe sbagliato il contrario. Resta però che il tuo ragionamento complessivo, Conte, zoppica un poco. 
Il Veneto ha un mucchio di buone università, solo che il Veneto, in quanto Veneto, non potrebbe permettersele. I finanziamenti, benemeriti, degli imprenditori locali sono, ovviamente, indirizzati non tanto alla ricerca in sè quanto alla ricerca applicabile ai processi produttivi in atto. In altre parole finanziano sperando di avere una ricaduta e vantaggio a breve termine. Niente di male, in questo, anzi...solo che non può essere l'unica via. E nemmeno la principale. La ricerca contemporanea comporta investimenti talmente alti che nessuna nazione (almeno: nessuna nazione europea) da sola se la può permettere. Sono questi investimenti, però, che producono letteralmente l'avvenire. 
Le università hanno bisogno di soldi e ben vengano da dove vengono (veramente non la penso così, anzi, personalmente immagino che i finanziamenti dei privati siano condizionanti, ma per ora, poiché sto discutendo con te, accetto la tua prospettiva) me devono svilupparsi, le università, in modo organico. In altre parole, magari semplificando un poco, l'università deve produrre ricerca in tutti i settori, compresi quelli che la confindustria e gli imprenditori non si sognerebbero di finanziare: filologia, archeologia, arte, storia, filosofia... Le università statunitensi, orientate chiaramente al mondo del lavoro, mantengono obbligatoriamente (accanto a materie che da noi sarebbero studiate e anzi sono studiate negli istituti superiori) studi umanistici, perché non è possibile mantenere un impianto organico e produttivo di ricerca solo in alcuni settori. E fanno questo nonostante, nei settori umanistici (a parte eccezioni quali l'antropologia, la sociologia...) i loro livelli siano nettamente inferiori alla media italiana. Nondimeno spendono soldi per restare a livelli che da noi non sarebbero accettabili.
L'esempio che porti, pertanto, è un esempio valido, certo, ma non è un principio da utilizzare per regolarsi. 
IL discorso iniziale - per restare al tema proposto e non finire OT - si riferiva a due sole scuole le quali presuppongono come sbocco coerente l'università. Chiaramente si può esser felici anche senza università. Anzi, Benedetto Croce non era nemmeno laureato... Però, chiaramente, classico e scientifico prefigurano la continuazione degli studi e sono i due soli indirizzi da cui sia possibile, in linea di principio, indirizzarsi ovunque. Intendo: abbiamo certo il ragioniere che diventa un bravissimo medico e il perito industriale che fa l'archeologo in Medio Oriente, però sono eccezioni. Non è un'eccezione un diplomato del classico che fa l'ingegnere o dello scientifico che fa l'economista. 
Certo, si potrebbe chiedere: ma l'università serve davvero a un giovane? Non è, come suggerisce qualcuno, che poi escono tutti che non sanno nulla? Senza pretendere di dare risposte assolute e nemmeno consigli, ad un figlio che volesse studiare e avendone le possibilità (poiché oggi l'università può costare davvero molto) io un sacrificio per pagargli gli studi lo farei volentieri.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La seconda la può svolgere anche un computer.


Togliendo il fatto che ad un computer, come svolgerlo, glielo dice un umano, non è questo il punto.

Escludiamo il mondo del lavoro, MONDIALE ( perché spero non vogliate contestare il fatto che in un mondo dominato dalla tecnologia, conoscere il Greco Antico, potrebbe anche non essere indispensabile).

Parliamo invece di formazione personale. Spiegatemi con minuzia di particolari, in cosa consiste questo metodo che v'insegano al classico a rendervi cosi Ditalculo rispetto a che, ad esempio come me, ha fatto l'ITIS.

Ok. Annablume ed io entriamo in un libreria: lei sceglie un libro di filosofia per me ed io scelgo un manuale di programmazione per lei. Cosa vi rende così sicuri del fatto che dopo aver letto i due libri, io continui a non capire un cazzo di filosofia, mentre invece lei è diventata un hacker mondiale.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *Mi sa che è' tipico di tutte le città puccine*; nella mia le fanciulle se la tiravano al classico, i fanciulli allo scientifico. Io e mio fratello ci ridevamo su (io 'infiltrata' di qua e lui 'infiltrato' di la'. Basta una famiglia che ti educhi in modo attento e armonico e tutto questo non ha alcuna importanza. Di ragazzi superficiali ce ne sono ovunque, che ti frega? Peggio mi sembrava il linguistico, che si miei tempi era privato e costava una tombola. Quello, avrei temuto.



Tipo Milano?
Ne conosco di persone che se la tirano per il percorso di studi, per aver fatto un certo liceo, o essersi laureati.
Tirarsela vuol dire sentirsi migliori di altri solo per l'appellativo dottore che si può inserire davanti al nome sul citofono, e che si tende da parte di queste persone a rimarcare troppo spesso.
E che ha il sapore dell'abusato "Lei non sa chi sono io?".
Che evidentemente non prevede che l'interlocutore abbia probabilmente il più totale disinteresse a sapere chi in effetti è la persona che lo asserisce.
Ma è un discorso che abbiamo già affrontato e a cui abbiamo già fornito ampiamente risposte.
Il mondo del lavoro fa poi giustizia. In teoria.
Perché purtroppo queste persone che se la tirano hanno anche padri e parenti che giustificano tanta ostentazione di elevato lignaggio e che l'aiutino, dopo aver finanziato percorsi di studi elitari, lo forniscono.
E ti trovi l'immeritevole rampollo dalla limitata umiltà a dirigere settori dove fa i danni che ha citato prima Tubarao, in luogo di altre persone, magari più capaci e sicuramente più meritevoli, ma meno visibili.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Togliendo il fatto che ad un computer, come svolgerlo, glielo dice un umano, non è questo il punto.
> 
> Escludiamo il mondo del lavoro, MONDIALE ( perché spero non vogliate contestare il fatto che in un mondo dominato dalla tecnologia, conoscere il Greco Antico, potrebbe anche non essere indispensabile).
> 
> ...


Niente, infatti.
Un liceale caprone resta un liceale caprone anche se ha fatto il classico.
Se sono d'accordo con te in generale, mi discosto dall'omologazione culturale che hai fatto.
La filosofia o la storia non sono alternative alla matematica e alla fisica.
Tutte le materie hanno pari dignità e necessità di essere apprese almeno nei fondamentali.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Togliendo il fatto che ad un computer, come svolgerlo, glielo dice un umano, non è questo il punto.
> 
> Escludiamo il mondo del lavoro, MONDIALE ( perché spero non vogliate contestare il fatto che in un mondo dominato dalla tecnologia, conoscere il Greco Antico, potrebbe anche non essere indispensabile).
> 
> ...


il mio vantaggio ad aver fatto il classico e' che posso leggere sbri in latino quando si senmte troppo datata e iniziare a straparlare in latino....almeno la capisco


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non viviamo in mondi diversi: respiriamo in galassie nemiche, proprio. Chissà perché, mi chiedo, una derivata etc etc non è' mai stata dichiarata patrimonio dell'umanità, ma poi soprassiedo e torno a leggere i presocratici.


Vedi ? Se tu l'avessi messa sul gusto dello studio. Sula voglia di sapere e crescere. Sulla predisposizione personale. Io sarei stato d'accordo con te.

Io non ne ho mai fatto una questione di serie a e di serie b, cosa che invece hai appena fatto tu con il post qui sopra, che mi convince sempre più del fatto che tu sia una persona con molte nozioni.......ma poca cultura.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

La maggior parte delle persone oggi non sa distinguere tra produzione di CO2 e emissioni di  Nox, Co, HC contemplandole tutte sotto il termine Smog (smoKe più fog), complici i Comunicati Stampa e l'interpretazione data da essi dai quotidiani e dai media in generale. 
Cito questo esempio perché si comprenda che oggi un minimo di nozioni di base è indispensabile, perché interpretare il presente, in termini politici, economici, sociali rende lo stato, la nostra società migliore e i nostri diritti più difendibili.
Porre alternative culturali, tipo filosofia vs fisica, escludendo di fatto una completezza di informazioni atte a migliorare l'elasticità e le capacità analitiche e logiche di un individuo in maniera di renderlo più capace di comprendere le dinamiche di una società, è a mio parere un errore che può costare caro a tutti (ci sta già costando caro...).


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone oggi non sa distinguere tra produzione di CO2 e emissioni di  Nox, Co, HC contemplandole tutte sotto il termine Smog (smoKe più fog), complici i Comunicati Stampa e l'interpretazione data da essi dai quotidiani e dai media in generale.
> Cito questo esempio perché si comprenda che oggi un minimo di nozioni di base è indispensabile, perché interpretare il presente, in termini politici, economici, sociali rende lo stato, la nostra società migliore e i nostri diritti più difendibili.
> Porre alternative culturali, tipo filosofia vs fisica, escludendo di fatto una completezza di informazioni atte a migliorare l'elasticità e le capacità analitiche e logiche di un individuo in maniera di renderlo più capace di comprendere le dinamiche di una società, è a mio parere un errore che può costare caro a tutti (ci sta già costando caro...).


Non sono stato io ad aver detto che la teoria degli insiemi, o la geometria euclidea non sono parificabili, per valore intrinseco, alla declinazione di rosa o al pensiero di Kant, in quanto non dichiarati patrimonio dell'umanità.

L'ha detto una che ha fatto il classico e ha il metodo, se vogliamo dirla tutta.......ma sono sicuro che quest'ultima è solo una coincidenza


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Togliendo il fatto che ad un computer, come svolgerlo, glielo dice un umano, non è questo il punto.
> 
> Escludiamo il mondo del lavoro, MONDIALE ( perché spero non vogliate contestare il fatto che in un mondo dominato dalla tecnologia, conoscere il Greco Antico, potrebbe anche non essere indispensabile).
> 
> ...


Intanto tu, programmatore o no poco importa, dovresti imparare a leggere quel che si scrive e non quello che pensi che uno abbia scritto. Io ho parlato di metodo rispetto alle superiori. Un metodo, in sostanza, di approccio allo studio e allo scibile, alla conoscenza. Poi, poi Tuba, da mettere a frutto nel modo che più ti aggrada: proseguendo gli studi umanistici a livello ancor più serio, o passando a studi scientifico/speculativi o pragmatici. Se c'è' una cosa che chiara perfino ai frassini sul bordo del fiume e' che al classico si studia decisamente molto, regolarmente, criticamente (prova a studiare acriticamente la filosofia e vedi come fioccano i votacci) e senza premio immediato: non è' che c'è' il risultato numerico giusto o sbagliati alla fine del passaggio. Ripeto: poi, all'università. Pensare un laureato di lettere assunto per fare il tuo lavoro e' ridicolo quanto pensare te a fare il mio. Solo che, rimanendo nel seminato del lavoro -seminato che, mi ripeto, e' estraneo al concetto di liceo esso stesso, e vivvaddio che per una manciata d'anni siamo liberi di imparare cosa veramente conta, nell'umanità, senza che ci rompano i coglioni a farci schiavi- dicevo, rimanendo a discute di lavoro, io alla fine del 5 avrei potuto scegliere informatica. Magari faticando, ma con passione ce la avrei potuta fare. C'è', come si diceva, che ha fatto fisica. Tu, non avresti potuto fare il mio, di percorso. O almeno, non conosco nessuno che e' stato in grado di imparare a tradurre latino nei 3 mesi che intercorrono fra la fine del liceo e l'inizio dell'uni. In soldoni: il liceo, quale che sia, ti insegna a imparare e a farlo in modo critico. Il tecnico ti insegna a fare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2014)

L'avvenuta acquisizione  del metodo è più facilmente riscontrabile quando dal mondo accademico letterario e puramente speculativo vai a fare un lavoro diametralmente opposto, magari nel bieco mondo dei servizi, dove ci si deve confrontare giornalmente con chi non ha avuto l'otium per speculare sulla filosofia presocratica. Allora sì vedi se la tua mente si è aperta.
Il resto è chiacchiera astratta.
Mia nota personale:
A me sarebbe piaciuto, a posteriori ovviamente, aver fatto il classico: perché solo lì insegnano il greco, l'unico tassello che A ME manca per una formazione completa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedi ? Se tu l'avessi messa sul gusto dello studio. Sula voglia di sapere e crescere. Sulla predisposizione personale. Io sarei stato d'accordo con te.
> 
> Io non ne ho mai fatto una questione di serie a e di serie b, cosa che invece hai appena fatto tu con il post qui sopra, che mi convince sempre più del fatto che tu sia una persona con molte nozioni.......ma poca cultura.


Ma tu questo lo fai sempre, Tuba, e da sempre. Ed e' questo il motivo per il quale non parli mai volentieri con te. Primo: parli solo tu: hai un'idea pregressa, e pensi di dimostrata leggendo, male, cose che chiaramente non dico. Secondo: rispondi non a me ma a quello che pensi etc. Io mi annoio in modo feroce. Facciamo una scaletta, poi smetto per la ragione poc'anzi esposta. 

Primo: hai preso uno dei tuoi soliti granchi: tu hai cercato di paragonare un metodo (una derivata) a un merito, per altro millenario. Se mi avessi paragonato la capacità di risolvere una derivata con la capacità di tradurre dal latino greco etc, avrei chiaramente assentito: sono metodi. Ma che liquidi cos'era: la filosofia pregreca, una delle nostre più lucide radici culturali, o la letteratura latina (una per tutte, l'Iliade e' capolavoro dell'umanità), scusa ma non si può sentire proprio, figuriamoci correggerti.

Secondo. Mai detto di essere volta e tantomeno ho parlato di me. Ma tu non ce la fai mica a A) non risentirti personalmente B) non tirare in ballo personalmente senza peraltro sapere molto di quella persona C) giudicare, addirittura, sulla base del poco che sai e soprattutto in base a quello che c'hai proiettato.

Terzo. Non fai prima di farti tutte queste pippe di godetti quel che sai eche sai fare senza sentirti immotivatamente (e a arte, sembra, o a cazzo, dipende da dove si guarda) sminuito? Minchia, sembri fare continuamente una crociata contro una categoria di persone (ma esistono????) tra le quali, poi, tu, che tutto sai, mi ci infili ogni due per tre. Se una non te l'ha data quando avevi 15 anni, t'hs fstto sentire una merda e faceva il classico non è' colpa mia, io non ero di sicuro


----------



## tullio (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Escludiamo il mondo del lavoro, MONDIALE ( perché spero non vogliate contestare il fatto che in un mondo dominato dalla tecnologia, conoscere il Greco Antico, potrebbe anche non essere indispensabile).
> 
> Parliamo invece di formazione personale. Spiegatemi con minuzia di particolari, in cosa consiste questo metodo che v'insegano al classico a rendervi cosi Ditalculo rispetto a che, ad esempio come me, ha fatto l'ITIS.


L'aver frequentato una scuola invece di un'altra non rende nessuno migliore (o peggiore) di un altro. Se uno si sente superiore perché ha avuto modo di andare di qui invece che di là, allora, semplicemente, è una persona che non vale la pena di frequentare. Qualunque cosa abbia studiato. Aggiungerei che non acquisterei mai un libro di informatica semplicemente perché non riuscirei ad andare oltre la prima pagina e, infatti, ogni volta che ho un problema con il pc chiamo un amico di mio figlio, che ha fatto l'Itis, e gli chiedo di sistemarmelo, cosa che puntualmente avviene perché è una persona di grande cuore e, immagino, anche di capacità. E', tra l'altro, una persona assai curiosa con cui, poiché le nostre storie si incrociano a vari livelli, parlo volentieri di storia medievale, tema che io conosco pochissimo e lui pure. Ne parliamo lamentandoci entrambi della nostra ignoranza. Questo stesso studente (ora studente universitario) ha acquistao per pura passione testi di storia e se li è studiati con profitto (mentre io, come detto, non andrei oltre la copertina...).
Semplicemente le due considerate sono scuole che mirano a obiettivi diversi. Una delle due, l'Itis, è "specialistica" (in senso positivo) e indirizza gli studenti in una serie di percorsi: originariamente destinata a formare i "periti" sul piano professionale, ha oggi ampliato la sua prospettiva a percorsi universitari. In pratica gli indirizzi tecnici e ingegneristici. Nessuno, immagino, si sognerebbe di parlar male o di considerare ignorante un ingegnere.
Immagino, non lo so e quindi avanzo un'ipotesi, che uno studente uscito da un istituto specialistico, con una formazione anche alta, non sia, ipso facto, adatto a entrare nel mondo del lavoro senza un'ulteriore formazione. Immagino, cioè, che se voglio diventare un programmatore dovrò comunque studiare ben oltre quello che ho studiato a scuola. 
Un liceo (classico o scientifico in particolare) mira ad altro: a fornire una serie di stimoli ad ampio raggio. A favorire una generale curiosità e ad ampliare una vasta gamma di interessi. Lasciamo perdere il fatto che ciò avvenga sempre (anche dall'Itis escono studenti ignoranti): l'importante è che ciò venga offerto. 
Abbiamo bisogno di entrambi: come dicevo precedentemente non c'è possibilità di formazione univrsitaria che non tenga conto di _tutti_ gli indirizzi di studio. Il greco antico, pertanto _è_ indispensabile. Anche per avere ingengeri. O meglio: per poter avere una formazione complessiva di alto livello anche nel settore ingegneristico. 
poi il lavoro porta ciscuno su vari percorsi e il tempo tiranno impedisce a chiunque di occuparsi di tutto (e infatti sono ignorante di storia medievale). Ma vorremmo questo? O vorremmo invece che tutti, oltre al proprio lavoro, dispongano degli strumenti necessari per leggere il mondo?
Un liceo mira, con la formazione universitaria, a produrre intellettuali (lasciamo perdere che non sempre ci riesce, ...anzi...) con gli strumenti intellettuali necessari per leggere il mondo.
Un Itis (ma qualunque anltra scuola "specialistica") mira a produrre esperti in grado di agire nel mondo (anche qui lasciamo perdere ilfatto che possa non riuscirci...). Un "esperto" non è uno "stupido" e un "intellettuale" non è un ingenuo. E' anche possibile che un "esperto" diventi un "intelletuale" (magari un ingegnere) così come è possibile, e avviene frequentemente, che un intellettuale diventi un esperto (che so? un commercialista). 
Non ho mai saputo raccontare a mio figlio quanta incidenza ha sulla nostra vita la dissoluzione dell'Impero carolingio ma non mi vanto di questa mia lacuna. Non mi vanto nemmeno di aver dimenticato come si risolvono le equazioni di secondo grado e di non aver mai compreso cosa sia un'ossidoriduzione. 
Quello che troverei stupido, davvero stupido, è che uno si possa vantare di non saper riolvere le equazioni di secondo grado. Analogamente, nel migliore dei mondi possibili, sarebbe il caso che un esperto di informatica possegga anche una conoscenza di qualche grado sulla filosofia greca. Anzi, nel migliore dei mondi possibili, un benzinaio dovrebbe possedere la stessa istruzione di un laureato in lettere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sono stato io ad aver detto che la teoria degli insiemi, o la geometria euclidea non sono parificabili, per valore intrinseco, alla declinazione di rosa o al pensiero di Kant, in quanto non dichiarati patrimonio dell'umanità.
> 
> L'ha detto una che ha fatto il classico e ha il metodo, se vogliamo dirla tutta.......ma sono sicuro che quest'ultima è solo una coincidenza


Veramente tu parlavi di risolvere derivate... Com'è' che con te cambia sempre tutto??? Omg. Poi, come ho già detto, tu il metodo elementare per discutere, proprio non ce l'hai, questo e' chiaro. Non riesci proprio a non portare sul personale discorsi generali. È, al solito, io di me o del mio metodo non ho parlato mai. Tu a che titolo lo fai?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma tu questo lo fai sempre, Tuba, e da sempre. Ed e' questo il motivo per il quale non parli mai volentieri con te. Primo: parli solo tu: hai un'idea pregressa, e pensi di dimostrata leggendo, male, cose che chiaramente non dico. Secondo: rispondi non a me ma a quello che pensi etc. Io mi annoio in modo feroce. Facciamo una scaletta, poi smetto per la ragione poc'anzi esposta.
> 
> Primo: hai preso uno dei tuoi soliti granchi: tu hai cercato di paragonare un metodo (una derivata) a un merito, per altro millenario. Se mi avessi paragonato la capacità di risolvere una derivata con la capacità di tradurre dal latino greco etc, avrei chiaramente assentito: sono metodi. Ma che liquidi cos'era: la filosofia pregreca, una delle nostre più lucide radici culturali, o la letteratura latina (una per tutte, l'Iliade e' capolavoro dell'umanità), scusa ma non si può sentire proprio, figuriamoci correggerti.
> 
> ...


Stavolta, perdona, ma il granchio lo hai preso tu. Se in precedenza non ho avuto problemi ad ammetterlo, non è questo il caso. Io non ho liquidato nulla. E non ho mai inteso mettere in discussioni patrimoni dell'Umanità come quelle da te citate.

Sono intervenuto nella discussione solo dopo aver letto questo:



> *pur essendo cresciuta fra ingegneri (provenienti anche dal tecnico) e ingegneri amici di ingegneri, ne avessi trovato uno che non fosse ignorante come una scarpa, misero proprio, rispetto a tutto ciò che esulasse dalle macchine e dalla propria competenza specifica*



dicendo che gli ingegneri di cui parli potrebbero dire lo stesso di te, ignorante come una scarpa, misera proprio, rispetto a tutto ciò che non è filosofia, o storia, o arte, o quello che pare a te.

E tu te ne sei uscita con la tiritera su quanto le due cose non siano parificabili.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non viviamo in mondi diversi: respiriamo in galassie nemiche, proprio. Chissà perché, mi chiedo, una derivata etc etc non è' mai stata dichiarata patrimonio dell'umanità, ma poi soprassiedo e torno a leggere i presocratici.


Mi permetto scherzosamente di farti notare che le conquiste tecnologiche e le scoperte scientifiche diventano automaticamente patrimonio dell'umanità, non c'è bisogno che vengano dichiarate tali, pensa allo smartphone che usi. (anch' io adoro i presocratici, cercare una spiegazione razionale dei fenomen al di fuori della tradizione e della religione, è come dire nascita della scienza, pensa che passo in avanti).


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi permetto scherzosamente di farti notare che le conquiste tecnologiche e le scoperte scientifiche diventano automaticamente patrimonio dell'umanità, non c'è bisogno che vengano dichiarate tali, pensa allo smartphone che usi. (anch' io adoro i presocratici, cercare una spiegazione razionale dei fenomen al di fuori della tradizione e della religione, è come dire nascita della scienza, pensa che passo in avanti).


non ho capito, lo smartphone=patrimonio dell umanita'?
a casa mia e' patrimonio mio visto che lo pagio io.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

Il punto tre del tuo post, Anna, invece facciamo finta di non averlo letto proprio.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ho capito, lo smartphone=patrimonio dell umanita'?
> a casa mia e' patrimonio mio visto che lo pagio io.


Egoista


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Egoista


eh no, per lo stesso principio anche io dovrei essere patrimonio dell umanita, JB direbbe dell inumana stupidita....
diciamo piu parsimoniosa


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

Vedete, io dissento proprio sulla differenza di metodo. 

Il mio professore di matematica, ad esempio, ma è solo uno dei tanti che mi vengono in mente, ci ha sempre fatto vedere la matematica appunto come una filosofia.

Secondo lui, la radice quadrata di due, non era il numero che usciva fuori dalla calcolatirice 1.414.......ma è...radice quadrata di 2, un numero reale irrazionale.

Keplero, Copernico, Galilei erano prima dei pensatori (?) poi dei matematici. 

L'approccio alla soluzione dei teoremi, cos'è se non un approccio critico verso un mondo, verso un metodo, verso un linguaggio, verso una filosofia.

E allora dov'è la diversità di metodo di cui tanto sento parlare ma leggo poco ? 

Vogliamo parlare dell'approccio che ha un informatico alla soluzione dei problemi ? Sbriciolata potrebbe confermare che galleggiamo tra la filosofia e la psicologia, con incursioni nella negromanzia (ma questo è un discorso diverso).

L'unica differenza, e la grande discriminante, per me, non è il percorso di studi, ma le persone con le quali compi questo percorso.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2014)

ma come ti puoi permettere una sparata del genere?
ma guarda te.


Tubarao ha detto:


> Ve riempite tutti la bocca del fatto che tale scuola, tale indirizzo, tale facoltà insegano il metodo.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che quando uscite dall'università non servite a un beneamato cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedete, io dissento proprio sulla differenza di metodo.
> 
> Il mio professore di matematica, ad esempio, ma è solo uno dei tanti che mi vengono in mente, ci ha sempre fatto vedere la matematica appunto come una filosofia.
> 
> ...


anche, senza dubbio


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho le mie buone ragioni per chiedere la Vostra opinione.
> banalizzo ma non ho molto tempo, perdonatemi.
> Ha ancora senso il liceo classico nel 2014?
> E lo scientifico è oggi ed in prospettiva più utile e formativo?
> Esperienze dirette con i figli o nipoti o figli di amici ORA?


Secondo me il liceo classico ha ancora molto senso, soprattutto se uno vuole studiare lettere antiche all'Università.
La domanda è un'altra: hanno ancora senso scuole che non ti danno nessuna formazione professionale nel periodo storico che stiamo vivendo? In questo caso, secondo me, la risposta è no.

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me il liceo classico ha ancora molto senso, soprattutto se uno vuole studiare lettere antiche all'Università.
> La domanda è un'altra: hanno ancora senso scuole che non ti danno nessuna formazione professionale nel periodo storico che stiamo vivendo? In questo caso, secondo me, la risposta è no.
> 
> Buscopann


E anche su questo sono in disaccordo (oggi non ne imbrocco una  giuro che fra poco stacco e non mi leggerete più per qualche giorno).

Si arriva per forza di cose ad un punta delle propria formazione nel quale bisogna seguire.....l'indole ? l'istinto ? la passione ? chiamala come vuoi.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E anche su questo sono in disaccordo (oggi non ne imbrocco una  giuro che fra poco stacco e non mi leggerete più per qualche giorno).
> 
> Si arriva per forza di cose ad un punta delle propria formazione nel quale bisogna seguire.....l'indole ? l'istinto ? la passione ? chiamala come vuoi.


fai buone vacanze capo!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Annablume ed io entriamo in un libreria: lei sceglie un libro di filosofia per me ed io scelgo un manuale di programmazione per lei. Cosa vi rende così sicuri del fatto che dopo aver letto i due libri, io continui a non capire un cazzo di filosofia, mentre invece lei è diventata un hacker mondiale.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente un episodio dei miei 18 anni...

io e la mia migliore amica al mare, lei stava intrallazzando con un fanciullo di scientifica provenienza...lei ragioniera...
Si parlava de "Il mondo di Sofia", lei parte dicendo che le sarebbe piaciuto leggerlo e lui candidamente rispose "ma no dai, lascia perdere, non lo puoi capire"

Credo che così incazzata io non l'ho mai vista!

Questo per dire che in certi percorsi di studi oltre al "metodo" viene instillata anche un'altra cosa...la presunzione di essere un cazzo e mezzo! Che è data da genitori e insegnanti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavolta, perdona, ma il granchio lo hai preso tu. Se in precedenza non ho avuto problemi ad ammetterlo, non è questo il caso. Io non ho liquidato nulla. E non ho mai inteso mettere in discussioni patrimoni dell'Umanità come quelle da te citate.
> 
> Sono intervenuto nella discussione solo dopo aver letto questo:
> 
> ...


ma cazzo, dovrei dar loro il tuo numero perché tu li difenda per procura! E manco sei ingegnere, poi, mi chi te lo fa fare...io parlavo di persone che conosco, bene, pure: una è mio padre. E, se leggi bene, io ho detto che sono ignoranti come le scarpe di tutto ciò che esula dalla propria competenza professionale. E se ci fossi stato a cena una sola volta avresti la stessa opinione...Di Socrate, da uno di loro, ho anche sentito: "e chi se ne frega, è morto, no?". Avresti forse dovuto fare l'avvocato delle cause perse,  questa sarebbe una di queste. Tuba, vale sempre la regola: non parlare di cò che non sai. Vale sempre. 
Sul resto non era una tiritera (classica espressione di chi non discute ma sminuisce); era per dire il solito: io dico una cosa e tu rispondi a tutt'altro, tu dici una cosa e poi la trasformi. Insomma, l'ovvio.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il collegamento tra università e lavoro è un argomento vasto e complesso, *purtroppo nel nostro paese prevale una disgraziata forma di elitarismo dell' istruzione*, per la quale i gruppi dirigenti del futuro non devono "sporcarsi le mani" con questioni di carattere pratico e produttivo, e gli effetti sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> *Sono convinto che uno dei motivi del nostro declino come sistema paese sia dovuto proprio a questo*.


Mi era sfuggita questa perla.

Da incorniciare a futura memoria.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no, per lo stesso principio anche io dovrei essere patrimonio dell umanita, JB direbbe dell inumana stupidita....
> diciamo piu parsimoniosa


L'esempio pur stupido dello smart era per far capire che le ricadute delle scoperte scientifiche e delle applicazioni tecnologiche, che noi diamo per scontate ed acquisite hanno davvero modificato il nostro mondo ed il modo di vivere, io sono cresciuto in un mondo internet e senza cellulari, pensa ai farmaci di nuova generazione etc..
Il mondo che conosciamo è in gran parte acquisizione scientifico tecnologica. Questo solo intendevo. :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mi sa che è' tipico di tutte le città puccine; nella mia le fanciulle se la tiravano al classico, i fanciulli allo scientifico. Io e mio fratello ci ridevamo su (io 'infiltrata' di qua e lui 'infiltrato' di la'. Basta una famiglia che ti educhi in modo attento e armonico e tutto questo non ha alcuna importanza. Di ragazzi superficiali ce ne sono ovunque, che ti frega? Peggio mi sembrava il linguistico, che si miei tempi era privato e costava una tombola. Quello, avrei temuto.


Allora io ricordo gli assalti dell'istituto Rossi (maschi) all'Istituto Farina Magistrali delle suore dorotee..eheehehehe
Erano i prof che dicevano ai miei tempi, se non ce la fai qua al classico, vai negli istituti tecnici...

Io lo dissi sempre a quella di greco
Sono qui per caso...

Avevo dieci in storia e filosofia, dieci in fisica e matematica
avevo sempre meno tre in greco e latino...


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma cazzo, dovrei dar loro il tuo numero perché tu li difenda per procura! E manco sei ingegnere, poi, mi chi te lo fa fare...io parlavo di persone che conosco, bene, pure: una è mio padre. E, se leggi bene, io ho detto che sono ignoranti come le scarpe di tutto ciò che esulasse la propria competenza professionale. E se ci fossi stato a cena una sola volta avresti la stessa opinione...Di Socrate, da uno di loro, ho anche sentito: "e chi se ne frega, è morto, no?". Avresti forse dovuto fare l'avvocato delle cause perse,  questa sarebbe una di queste. Tuba, vale sempre la regola: *non parlare di cò che non sai. *Vale sempre.
> Sul resto non era una tiritera (classica espressione di chi non discute ma sminuisce); era per dire il solito: io dico una cosa e tu rispondi a tutt'altro, tu dici una cosa e poi la trasformi. Insomma, l'ovvio.



e invece proprio marco tullio cicerone nell'ars oratoria ci ha insegnato che un bravo oratore, anche con poche nozioni a propria disposizione, riesce a battere un interlocutore anche molto preparato grazie proprio alla capacità e all'abilità di servirsi della retorica e dell'eloquio in generale
quindi, dipende da chi parla di ciò che non sa


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Che uno debba essere orgoglioso della sua terra è del tutto legittimo e, verosimilmente, sarebbe sbagliato il contrario. Resta però che il tuo ragionamento complessivo, Conte, zoppica un poco.
> Il Veneto ha un mucchio di buone università, solo che il Veneto, in quanto Veneto, non potrebbe permettersele. I finanziamenti, benemeriti, degli imprenditori locali sono, ovviamente, indirizzati non tanto alla ricerca in sè quanto alla ricerca applicabile ai processi produttivi in atto. In altre parole finanziano sperando di avere una ricaduta e vantaggio a breve termine. Niente di male, in questo, anzi...solo che non può essere l'unica via. E nemmeno la principale. La ricerca contemporanea comporta investimenti talmente alti che nessuna nazione (almeno: nessuna nazione europea) da sola se la può permettere. Sono questi investimenti, però, che producono letteralmente l'avvenire.
> Le università hanno bisogno di soldi e ben vengano da dove vengono (veramente non la penso così, anzi, personalmente immagino che i finanziamenti dei privati siano condizionanti, ma per ora, poiché sto discutendo con te, accetto la tua prospettiva) me devono svilupparsi, le università, in modo organico. In altre parole, magari semplificando un poco, l'università deve produrre ricerca in tutti i settori, compresi quelli che la confindustria e gli imprenditori non si sognerebbero di finanziare: filologia, archeologia, arte, storia, filosofia... Le università statunitensi, orientate chiaramente al mondo del lavoro, mantengono obbligatoriamente (accanto a materie che da noi sarebbero studiate e anzi sono studiate negli istituti superiori) studi umanistici, perché non è possibile mantenere un impianto organico e produttivo di ricerca solo in alcuni settori. E fanno questo nonostante, nei settori umanistici (a parte eccezioni quali l'antropologia, la sociologia...) i loro livelli siano nettamente inferiori alla media italiana. Nondimeno spendono soldi per restare a livelli che da noi non sarebbero accettabili.
> L'esempio che porti, pertanto, è un esempio valido, certo, ma non è un principio da utilizzare per regolarsi.
> ...


Stai scherzando spero eh?
Io sono persuaso che con l'autonomia e con le nostre risorse che restano in regione, avremmo subito il top del top del top di atenei! 

Insomma diciamolo una volta per tutte
L'istruzione serve sempre a farti capire quanto sei ignorante no?

Almeno questo io ho ricavato dai miei studi.

Ma dei non è che escono tutti che non sanno nulla.
Escono purtroppo tutti che sanno le stesse cose e poco di tutto no?

Quando le aziende hanno bisogno di saperi specializzati.

Ma ripeto il concetto, io sono persuaso che con l'autonomia avremmo più risorse da dare alle nostre università.

E l'unico sistema è che ci lascino provare no?

Dire amici Veneti per cinque anni, sarete per conto vostro, poi tiremo le somme.

Ora secondo me l'università è lunga e costa un botto.
Vediamo certe cose dei miei tempi.

Pensa che a Bologna famosa per ingegneria, avevamo il 75% di persone che non riusciva ad arrivare in fondo agli studi.
E ti ritrovi allora si nei guai, perchè sei di nuovo un miserabile licenziato in liceo classico o scientifico no?

Ora all'estero ho visto che la laurea è a scaglioni, ossia ogni anno ti viene riconosciuto una sorta di diploma che certifichi che anche se non sei laureato hai comunque una preparazione superiore alla licenza liceale.

Allora dato che l'Università costa oggi un botto alle famiglie, non è meglio che uno prima studi qualcosa che gli permette di avere un diploma per lavorare?

Esempio di un mio conoscente.
La figlia l'ha mandata a fare una sorta di commercio estero.
Poi anzichè mandarla a lingue, l'ha mandata tre anni in tre paesi: un anno in Spagna, uno in Inghilterra e uno in Germania.

Oggi questa ragazza lavora in Danimarca come interprete per le aziende.

Non è laureata in lingue straniere, ma sa parlare le lingue straniere.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma cazzo, dovrei dar loro il tuo numero perché tu li difenda per procura! E manco sei ingegnere, poi, mi chi te lo fa fare...io parlavo di persone che conosco, bene, pure: una è mio padre. E, se leggi bene, io ho detto che sono ignoranti come le scarpe di tutto ciò che esulasse la propria competenza professionale. E se ci fossi stato a cena una sola volta avresti la stessa opinione...Di Socrate, da uno di loro, ho anche sentito: "e chi se ne frega, è morto, no?". Avresti forse dovuto fare l'avvocato delle cause perse,  questa sarebbe una di queste. Tuba, vale sempre la regola: non parlare di cò che non sai. Vale sempre.
> Sul resto non era una tiritera (classica espressione di chi non discute ma sminuisce); era per dire il solito: io dico una cosa e tu rispondi a tutt'altro, tu dici una cosa e poi la trasformi. Insomma, l'ovvio.


Ora sei tu che non leggi me però. Va bene. Lascia perdere.

Ed è un fatto oggettivo: tu pure sei ignorante di gran parte delle cose che esulano dalla tua competenza professionale. 

Uno che dice quella cosa su Socrate, io lo considero un testa di cazzo in quanto tale, non in quanto ingegnere.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'avvenuta acquisizione  del metodo è più facilmente riscontrabile quando dal mondo accademico letterario e puramente speculativo vai a fare un lavoro diametralmente opposto, magari nel bieco mondo dei servizi, dove ci si deve confrontare giornalmente con chi non ha avuto l'otium per speculare sulla filosofia presocratica. Allora sì vedi se la tua mente si è aperta.
> Il resto è chiacchiera astratta.
> Mia nota personale:
> A me sarebbe piaciuto, a posteriori ovviamente, aver fatto il classico: perché solo lì insegnano il greco, l'unico tassello che A ME manca per una formazione completa.


Non ti sei persa NULLA
Imparavi solo che lo sfigmamometro non è uno strumento per misurare la sfiga...

Allora io ho fatto il classico, ma mi manca la preparazione nel diritto che avevano quelli che facevano il Piovene no?


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2014)

da tutte e due le cose.(mi ricordo la parodia di veltroni...ma anche...)





free ha detto:


> e invece proprio marco tullio cicerone nell'ars oratoria ci ha insegnato che un bravo oratore, anche con poche nozioni a propria disposizione, riesce a battere un interlocutore anche molto preparato grazie proprio alla capacità e all'abilità di servirsi della retorica e dell'eloquio in generale
> quindi, dipende da chi parla di ciò che non sa


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> L'aver frequentato una scuola invece di un'altra non rende nessuno migliore (o peggiore) di un altro. Se uno si sente superiore perché ha avuto modo di andare di qui invece che di là, allora, semplicemente, è una persona che non vale la pena di frequentare. Qualunque cosa abbia studiato. Aggiungerei che non acquisterei mai un libro di informatica semplicemente perché non riuscirei ad andare oltre la prima pagina e, infatti, ogni volta che ho un problema con il pc chiamo un amico di mio figlio, che ha fatto l'Itis, e gli chiedo di sistemarmelo, cosa che puntualmente avviene perché è una persona di grande cuore e, immagino, anche di capacità. E', tra l'altro, una persona assai curiosa con cui, poiché le nostre storie si incrociano a vari livelli, parlo volentieri di storia medievale, tema che io conosco pochissimo e lui pure. Ne parliamo lamentandoci entrambi della nostra ignoranza. Questo stesso studente (ora studente universitario) ha acquistao per pura passione testi di storia e se li è studiati con profitto (mentre io, come detto, non andrei oltre la copertina...).
> Semplicemente le due considerate sono scuole che mirano a obiettivi diversi. Una delle due, l'Itis, è "specialistica" (in senso positivo) e indirizza gli studenti in una serie di percorsi: originariamente destinata a formare i "periti" sul piano professionale, ha oggi ampliato la sua prospettiva a percorsi universitari. In pratica gli indirizzi tecnici e ingegneristici. Nessuno, immagino, si sognerebbe di parlar male o di considerare ignorante un ingegnere.
> Immagino, non lo so e quindi avanzo un'ipotesi, che uno studente uscito da un istituto specialistico, con una formazione anche alta, non sia, ipso facto, adatto a entrare nel mondo del lavoro senza un'ulteriore formazione. Immagino, cioè, che se voglio diventare un programmatore dovrò comunque studiare ben oltre quello che ho studiato a scuola.
> Un liceo (classico o scientifico in particolare) mira ad altro: a fornire una serie di stimoli ad ampio raggio. A favorire una generale curiosità e ad ampliare una vasta gamma di interessi. Lasciamo perdere il fatto che ciò avvenga sempre (anche dall'Itis escono studenti ignoranti): l'importante è che ciò venga offerto.
> ...


Mio nonno diceva sempre:
Sempre si impara fino alla bara.

Poi secondo me bisognerebbe partire dalla scuola dell'obbligo.

Fare prima qualcosa di generale, poi indirizzare i ragazzi secondo le loro CAPACITA' no?

Inutile stressare un bambino con cose intellettuali se lui è portato per la manualità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi permetto scherzosamente di farti notare che le conquiste tecnologiche e le scoperte scientifiche diventano automaticamente patrimonio dell'umanità, non c'è bisogno che vengano dichiarate tali, pensa allo smartphone che usi. (anch' io adoro i presocratici, cercare una spiegazione razionale dei fenomen al di fuori della tradizione e della religione, è come dire nascita della scienza, pensa che passo in avanti).


mai detto che la scienza (quella alta, poi!) non sia fondamentale; mai detto che la speculazione scientifica non fosse preziosa (ed è davvero immaginifica, altro che...). Mai detto nemmeno che la tecnica non fosse importante, ma allo stesso piano del sapere non conidizionato dal fine monetario no, non è possibile metterlo. Infatti, proprio per questo consiglio sempre e comunque un liceo (un buon liceo, come si diceva poc'anzi), indipendentemente dal percorso professionale che si intenderà seguire poi: un modo non necessariamente banale per avere entrambe le cose, o almeno, un po' di entrambe. E una mente formata ad imparare, non necessariamente solo a fare. Fra un po' le nostre radici culturali non li ricorderemo più, tanto non producono denaro o non fabbricano cose...

ma paragonare uno smartphone a un'opera letteraria o artistica, essù . Però, sullo smartphone puoi caricare la guida per la mostra che vuoi vedere


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me il liceo classico ha ancora molto senso, soprattutto se uno vuole studiare lettere antiche all'Università.
> La domanda è un'altra: hanno ancora senso scuole che non ti danno nessuna formazione professionale nel periodo storico che stiamo vivendo? In questo caso, secondo me, la risposta è no.
> 
> Buscopann


Concordo anche perchè se osserviamo bene
Un tempo il liceo era solo patrimonio dei ricchi.
Non ci andavano certo i figli degli operai, al liceo.

E da quel che sento nel mondo del lavoro e dell'artigianato mancano un sacco di figure professionali.

Ma credimi busco, per quanto io mi applichi e sfoderi la mia cultura non sarò mai un bravo falegname.

L'occhio al lavoro mi è sempre venuto da mio padre con le sue sparate:

" Artista magna un piato de note musicali se ti si bon, se non ghe fusse qua el vecio che bate el fero, col casso ti te farissi l'artista!".

E pensa che da bambino all'asilo ero fiero di mio padre...
Si rompeva un giocattolo dicevo...tranquilli mio papà giusta...

E ogni quindici giorni si prendeva un pomeriggio a venire ad aggiustare le cose...

E pensare che ai suoi tempi el prete fece di tutto per inculcargli il latino

Ma mio padre diceva sempre: "Are ere ire...fecerunt me arare!"


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e invece proprio marco tullio cicerone nell'ars oratoria ci ha insegnato che un bravo oratore, anche con poche nozioni a propria disposizione, riesce a battere un interlocutore anche molto preparato grazie proprio alla capacità e all'abilità di servirsi della retorica e dell'eloquio in generale
> quindi, dipende da chi parla di ciò che non sa


N'altro de bon...
E infatti i nostri politici brillano no?

Magari uno dicesse, data la mia esperienza di vivere con mille euro al mese...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il punto tre del tuo post, Anna, invece facciamo finta di non averlo letto proprio.


cosa che ti sarà facilissimo fare, suppongo


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cosa che ti sarà facilissimo fare, suppongo


No. Perché sei stata di un offensivo niente male. Credevo fosse solo una mia prerogativa


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente un episodio dei miei 18 anni...
> 
> io e la mia migliore amica al mare, lei stava intrallazzando con un fanciullo di scientifica provenienza...lei ragioniera...
> Si parlava de "Il mondo di Sofia", lei parte dicendo che le sarebbe piaciuto leggerlo e lui candidamente rispose "ma no dai, lascia perdere, non lo puoi capire"
> ...


E' data anche da un'altra cosa. La consapevolezza di essere dopo anni di fatiche, un pesce fuor d'acqua (e io aggiungo un mio personalissimo PURTROPPO), e in qualche modo devi potertela tirare, e allora te ne esci con la leggenda metropolitana che il classico, o il percorso di studi che ti pare a te, insegna ad imparare. Ma solo quello che hai fatto tu, gli altri no.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' data anche da un'altra cosa. La consapevolezza di essere dopo anni di fatiche, un pesce fuor d'acqua (e io aggiungo un mio personalissimo PURTROPPO), e in qualche modo devi potertela tirare, e allora te ne esci con la leggenda metropolitana che il classico, o il percorso di studi che ti pare a te, insegna ad imparare. Ma solo quello che hai fatto tu, gli altri no.


Ma dai... non sono tutti così...

Ho sempre cercato di vedere i lati positivi in tutti i percorsi...e fosse per me si dovrebbe fare un anno per ogni istituto esistente!
Sarebbe divertente!!
Anche perché ognuno potrebbe capire realmente cosa potrebbe fare. 

Purtroppo io non sono assolutamente portata per lo studio...e nonostante questo non mi sono mai nascosta dietro alle leggende metropolitane!!! 

Ps: ho già detto al moroso che un futuro figlio, se non lo mando all'Accademia militare appena è possibile, lo mando a fare l'idraulico o il muratore o il meccanico...
Altro che liceo e liceo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' data anche da un'altra cosa. La consapevolezza di essere dopo anni di fatiche, un pesce fuor d'acqua (e io aggiungo un mio personalissimo PURTROPPO), e in qualche modo devi potertela tirare, e allora te ne esci con la leggenda metropolitana che il classico, o il percorso di studi che ti pare a te, insegna ad imparare. Ma solo quello che hai fatto tu, gli altri no.


Per esempio Tubo...
Io ho una sanissima ammirazione per tutti quegli uomini che hanno le mani d'oro.

Sanno fare di tutto in casa
Elettricista, idraulico, imbianchino...falegname...giardiniere...

Ho sempre ammirato quegli uomini che malsopportano le ore di lavoro in fabbrica e che vivono per i loro hobbies...

Proprio la settimana scorsa ho incontrato un vecchino che sa fare le ceste con i vimini...le sedie...oggetti...

E lì sono tutte cose NON imparate a scuola...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai... non sono tutti così...
> 
> Ho sempre cercato di vedere i lati positivi in tutti i percorsi...e fosse per me si dovrebbe fare un anno per ogni istituto esistente!
> Sarebbe divertente!!
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e invece proprio marco tullio cicerone nell'ars oratoria ci ha insegnato che un bravo oratore, anche con poche nozioni a propria disposizione, riesce a battere un interlocutore anche molto preparato grazie proprio alla capacità e all'abilità di servirsi della retorica e dell'eloquio in generale
> quindi, dipende da chi parla di ciò che non sa


ahahahaha grande! Ma Tuba/Cicero non si può sentire


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahaha grande! Ma Tuba/Cicero non si può sentire


Uhm...e invece...
Il Tuba sa raccontartela come CIcerone...
Tu quoque Catilina...


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai... non sono tutti così...
> 
> Ho sempre cercato di vedere i lati positivi in tutti i percorsi...e fosse per me si dovrebbe fare un anno per ogni istituto esistente!
> Sarebbe divertente!!
> ...


ben vengano i mestieri ...ma se fossero supportati da una cultura di base quale sarebbe il problema?
accademia militare ? oioi , povero 
 scherzi a parte se tuo figlio ha voglia e ambizione di studiare  e tu non lo appoggi sei un cattivo genitore


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai... non sono tutti così...
> 
> Ho sempre cercato di vedere i lati positivi in tutti i percorsi...e fosse per me si dovrebbe fare un anno per ogni istituto esistente!
> Sarebbe divertente!!
> ...


Che l'attuale sistema economico/produttivo discrimini un certo tipo di formazione in nome del dio (d volutamente minuscola) denaro è purtroppo indubbio. Mi viene difficile pensare che un laureato in lingue e filosofie orientali antiche (me la sono inventata, non saprei dire neanche se esiste come indirizzo) trovi lavori appena uscito dall'università. E allora, quando la gente ti chiede: ma che cazzo hai studiato o gli rispondi, quello che mi piaceva anche se sapevo che sarei finito a fare il bezinaio, oppure te ne esci con la storia del: voi non potete capire, io ho il metodo.

Ma questa è una stortura della nostra epoca, non di chi sceglie di studiare Lettere e Filosofie Orientali Antiche.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora sei tu che non leggi me però. Va bene. Lascia perdere.
> 
> Ed è un fatto oggettivo: tu pure sei ignorante di gran parte delle cose che esulano dalla tua competenza professionale.
> 
> Uno che dice quella cosa su Socrate, io lo considero un testa di cazzo in quanto tale, non in quanto ingegnere.



ma a parte il fatto che non ho mai detto di non esserlo (ma pure nelle materie di mia competenza professionale, direi, e vorrei ben vedere): in questo sono d'accordissimo col Conte: studi per sapere di non sapere, e grazie al cielo, altrimenti non studieresti più. Ma comunque, nonostante le mie lacune enormi, di certo ho studiato e letto tonnellate di cose non di mia competenza specifica. Cosa che, agli ingegneri di cui sopra, non è nemmeno passato per la mente. Non ho mai conosciuto -sfiga mia- un ingegnere lettore (di letteratura o saggistica 'umanistica', intendo, non di roba ingegneristica), ad esempio. O che vedesse film d'autore, ad esempio. Che avesse mai ascoltato Chomsky (uno a caso, eh). Che fossero andati a teatro di loro sponte. Comunque, rileggi cosa ho scritto: non parlo degli ingegneri tout court (non mi piacciono comunque istintivamente, ma vado oltre) ma di quelli che ho avuto la ventura di conoscere, e bene. E non sono nemmeno pochi.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ben vengano i mestieri ...ma se fossero supportati da una cultura di base quale sarebbe il problema?
> accademia militare ? oioi , povero
> scherzi a parte se tuo figlio ha voglia e ambizione di studiare  e tu non lo appoggi sei un cattivo genitore


Speravo di non dover sottolineare che era un attimo forzata...
Santa pace e pazienza!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma a parte il fatto che non ho mai detto di non esserlo (ma pure nelle materie di mia competenza professionale, direi, e vorrei ben vedere): in questo sono d'accordissimo col Conte: studi per sapere di non sapere, e grazie al cielo, altrimenti non studieresti più. Ma comunque, nonostante le mie lacune enormi, di certo ho studiato e letto tonnellate di cose non di mia competenza specifica. Cosa che, agli ingegneri di cui sopra, non è nemmeno passato per la mente. Non ho mai conosciuto -sfiga mia- un ingegnere lettore (di letteratura o saggistica 'umanistica', intendo, non di roba ingegneristica), ad esempio. O che vedesse film d'autore, ad esempio. Che avesse mai ascoltato Chomsky (uno a caso, eh). Che fossero andati a teatro di loro sponte. Comunque, rileggi cosa ho scritto: non parlo degli ingegneri tout court (non mi piacciono comunque istintivamente, ma vado oltre) ma di quelli che ho avuto la ventura di conoscere, e bene. E non sono nemmeno pochi.


Cambia amicizie allora, cazzo ti devo dire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Perché sei stata di un offensivo niente male. Credevo fosse solo una mia prerogativa


io????? Minchia. Non ci siamo proprio, nemmeno un po'. Non mi va di farti il multiquote e piazzartelo sotto il naso, ti basti che non quoto nemmeno una sillaba di quasi tutti i tuoi interventi qui.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io????? Minchia. Non ci siamo proprio, nemmeno un po'. Non mi va di farti il multiquote e piazzartelo sotto il naso, ti basti che non quoto nemmeno una sillaba di quasi tutti i tuoi interventi qui.


Che ho detto ? Credevo fosse solo una mia prerogativa


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai... non sono tutti così...
> 
> Ho sempre cercato di vedere i lati positivi in tutti i percorsi...e fosse per me si dovrebbe fare un anno per ogni istituto esistente!
> Sarebbe divertente!!
> ...



Come saprai Nick,io vivo nella valle delle macchine automatiche...un montatore che vada all'estero becca 5000-6000 mensili,e non trovano nessuno.
Quanto allìAccademia,nn pensare di fare domanda ed entrare,eh.,.....devi conoscere pezzi grossi,e ungere...viceversa nisba,


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto -sfiga mia- un ingegnere lettore (di letteratura o saggistica 'umanistica', intendo, non di roba ingegneristica), ad esempio. O che vedesse film d'autore, ad esempio. Che avesse mai ascoltato Chomsky (uno a caso, eh). Che fossero andati a teatro di loro sponte.


Mio padre è ingegnere...quando andava all'università nelle ore buche andava a seguire lezioni al DAMS...
Si interessava di fotografia e cinema e ha fatto anche qualche corto.
Ha sempre letto di tutto, anche filosofia...

Così conosco laureati in materie umanistiche che non hanno letto nulla al di fuori di quello che era obbligatorio per gli esami...eppure sono laureati brillantemente!

Proprio vero che ognuno è un caso a sé...
Poi è chiaro, la norma esiste!


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' data anche da un'altra cosa. La consapevolezza di essere dopo anni di fatiche, un pesce fuor d'acqua (e io aggiungo un mio personalissimo PURTROPPO), e in qualche modo devi potertela tirare, e allora te ne esci con la leggenda metropolitana che il classico, o il percorso di studi che ti pare a te, insegna ad imparare. Ma solo quello che hai fatto tu, gli altri no.


e chi sarebbero i pesci fuor d'acqua? E ancora la cosa del tirare...io comincio a pensare davvero che tu tu sia sentito il brutto anatroccolo per anni. Tanto livore gratuito da qualche parte viene di sicuro...


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come saprai Nick,io vivo nella valle delle macchine automatiche...un montatore che vada all'estero becca 5000-6000 mensili,e non trovano nessuno.
> Quanto allìAccademia,nn pensare di fare domanda ed entrare,eh.,.....devi conoscere pezzi grossi,e ungere...viceversa nisba,


E che non lo so?!


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...e invece...
> Il Tuba sa raccontartela come CIcerone...
> Tu quoque Catilina...


La _prima catilinaria_ riletta dal conte :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2014)

sì, sì, si è capito ...ma il concetto non cambia 





Nicka ha detto:


> Speravo di non dover sottolineare che era un attimo forzata...
> Santa pace e pazienza!


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cambia amicizie allora, cazzo ti devo dire.



eh, non sono mica amici! Mi sa che tu rispondi a caso, cosa già vista accadere...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e chi sarebbero i pesci fuor d'acqua? E ancora la cosa del tirare...io comincio a pensare davvero che tu tu sia sentito il brutto anatroccolo per anni. Tanto livore gratuito da qualche parte viene di sicuro...


Pero è vero ma anche non vero.
Io penso dipenda da quello che uno vuole fare...il liceo non c entra nulla. 
Se sai quello che vuoi fare ti oscrivi all uni e bon. Io dopo il classico ho tentato ostetricia architettura e vfp1. Aereonautica....
E poi mi sobo straferita qui a londra e lavoro in finanza quando in matemiatica avevo 3...
Per dire. ..vi state accandendo su una cosa inutile.nessuno dei due ha ragione. Perche leggere catullo cicerone euripide e compagmia bella è stato meravoglioso e mi ha deto noziobi che porto ancora oggi e mi aiutano a capire deerminate cose...per il resto il classico non mi è servito a nulla di nulla di nulla. Imho


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che ho detto ? Credevo fosse solo una mia prerogativa





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io????? Minchia. Non ci siamo proprio, nemmeno un po'. *Non mi va di farti il multiquote* e piazzartelo sotto il naso, ti basti che non quoto nemmeno una sillaba di quasi tutti i tuoi interventi qui.


:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì, si è capito ...ma il concetto non cambia


Sono d'accordissimo col concetto...


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mio padre è ingegnere...quando andava all'università nelle ore buche andava a seguire lezioni al DAMS...
> Si interessava di fotografia e cinema e ha fatto anche qualche corto.
> Ha sempre letto di tutto, anche filosofia...
> 
> ...


ma certo! Non casualmente a Spleen (credo) ho risposto con una cosa tipo: sicuramente sono sfigata io, ma quelli che conosco sono etc etc...

stavolta per la legge dei grandi numeri (ho tantissimi amici e colleghi laureati in materie umansitiche), però, di laureati in lettere non lettori non ne ho mai conosciuti...Sarò stata strafortunata io...


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma certo! Non casualmente a Spleen (credo) ho risposto con una cosa tipo: sicuramente sono sfigata io, ma quelli che conosco sono etc etc...
> 
> stavolta per la legge dei grandi numeri (ho tantissimi amici e colleghi laureati in materie umansitiche), però, di laureati in lettere non lettori non ne ho mai conosciuti...Sarò stata strafortunata io...


Sono entrambi casi molto rari comunque!


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Pero è vero ma anche non vero.
> Io penso dipenda da quello che uno vuole fare...il liceo non c entra nulla.
> Se sai quello che vuoi fare ti oscrivi all uni e bon. Io dopo il classico ho tentato ostetricia architettura e vfp1. Aereonautica....
> E poi mi sobo straferita qui a londra e lavoro in finanza quando in matemiatica avevo 3...
> Per dire. ..vi state accandendo su una cosa inutile.nessuno dei due ha ragione. Perche leggere catullo cicerone euripide e compagmia bella è stato meravoglioso e mi ha deto noziobi che porto ancora oggi e mi aiutano a capire deerminate cose...per il resto il classico non mi è servito a nulla di nulla di nulla. Imho


io non mi sto accanendo, Miss! Ho solo detto che, dando per scontata l'università (impostazione mentale che ho già confessato di avere), il liceo è la migliore strada possibile (sempre per il metodo); per me (parere personale) il classico è megio di altro perché ti fa avere una maggior frequentazione con la triade: lettere antiche, lettere moderne, filosofia che sono basi fondamentali per la nostra cultura (direi per l'emisfero tutto). Ho anche detto che se l'università (di nuovo: campo principe per l'acquisizione di competenze professionali) non è prevista, allora il migliore tecnico che si trova. Chiaramente per il lavoro che fai le materie che hai studiato non ti servono; ma ridurre la cultura umanistica a strumenti da usare nella vita professionale o niente è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare, secondo me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono entrambi casi molto rari comunque!


se ho capito cosa intendi, sono d'accordo


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non mi sto accanendo, Miss! Ho solo detto che, dando per scontata l'università (impostazione mentale che ho già confessato di avere), il liceo è la migliore strada possibile (sempre per il metodo); per me (parere personale) il classico è megio di altro perché ti fa avere una maggior frequentazione con la triade: lettere antiche, lettere moderne, filosofia che sono basi fondamentali per la nostra cultura (direi per l'emisfero tutto). Ho anche detto che se l'università (di nuovo: campo principe per l'acquisizione di competenze professionali) non è prevista, allora il migliore tecnico che si trova. Chiaramente per il lavoro che fai le materie che hai studiato non ti servono; ma ridurre la cultura umanistica a strumenti da usare nella vita professionale o niente è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare, secondo me.



No. Fa parte della nostra cultura.  Un inglese non sa nemmeno chi è omero per dire.  E nemmebo dovrebbe i teressargli....non è nella sua cultura...
Pero tu stessa dici che adori anche ciò che esula dalla tradizione e dalla religione. ...
Allora per dire...xge sia importante avere una certa cultura è indubbio. Che sia utile un po meno...la triade l acquisisci anche per conto tuo...a parte quando hai voglia e tempo se per te è piu imporyante lavorare..se ti fa sentire meglio lavorare che studiare.
Allira siamo anche d accordo che se mio figlio mi dicesse: mamma che devo fare dopo le medi?
Io gli direi: fai un po quel che vuoi...se vuoi un cosnsiglio io ti dico il classico ma non per cultura ma per bellezza prsnale...come potrei consigliarli la pallavolo perche a me è piaciuta farlo...per dire...
Se mi dicesse: non c ho voglia di studiare e non mi piace gli dico ti attacchi al cazzo perche il liceo lo fai....a sto punto scegliti un tecnico dove ti indirizzano meglio per un mestiere e poi te ne vai a lavorate.
Poi se si mostrera interessato a voler approfondire la triade mi teovera pronta con un pacco di libri as aiutarlo e insegnarli qualcosa che so...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e chi sarebbero i pesci fuor d'acqua? E ancora la cosa del tirare...io comincio a pensare davvero che tu tu sia sentito il brutto anatroccolo per anni. Tanto livore gratuito da qualche parte viene di sicuro...


Lasciamo perdere...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La _prima catilinaria_ riletta dal conte :risata::risata::risata:


Ma la scrissi e la postai eh?
Era contro Multinick
Ma nessuno la capii...


----------



## tullio (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai scherzando spero eh?
> Io sono persuaso che con l'autonomia e con le nostre risorse che restano in regione, avremmo subito il top del top del top di atenei!
> (...)
> Quando le aziende hanno bisogno di saperi specializzati.
> ...


Con le risorse del Veneto arrivi si e no ad averne una di università. Che, se è legata alle sole risorse del Veneto, sarebbe fuori dal circuito delle ricerca. O pensi che il Veneto possa realizzarsi un sincrotone da solo ex novo? Che l'università di Venezia, una delle più prestigiose, avrebbe da sola potuto studiare e mettere a punto un sistema per il cojtrollo delle acque? Tu immagini che il Veneto sia un regione ricca (lo è) e pensi che se non ci fossero tasse che vanno altrove sarebbe ancora più ricco. Ma i soldi non crescono sugli alberi e se da una parte ci sono è perché da un'altra sono meno. Non so se nel medioevo (periodo che non conosco) potesse esser questo ma immaginarlo oggi, con flussi di denaro che sono transcontinentali, tenendo in mano il bilancio delle entrate e delle uscite delle tasse è miope. Immagini davvero che le banche venete potrebbero garantire ai veneti i finanziamenti necessari senza aver raggranellato i risparmi di regioni meno sviluppate? Che le infrastrutture che connettono il Veneto ad altre regioni del triveneto, che oggi sono messe benino ma che non lo erano 30 anni fa, il Veneto se le sarebbe potute realizzare da solo? Ch, in questa fase di ipercapitalismo globalizzato, i flussi di finanziamento correrebbero verso un VEneto autonomo chiuso nella sua economia regionale? Che avrebe una regione con un numero limitato di abitanti, contrattare con i megaproduttori americani e asiatici alla pari? 
In realtà l'assenza di liquidità in Italia, ad esempio, mi farebbe pensare, al contrario, che il livello nazionale sia esso stesso troppo piccolo per risolvere simili problemi. 
Naturalmente qui non siamo per convincerci e ciascuno può essere, anzi è bene che resti, della propria idea. Siamo qui per scambiarci idee nella speranza di essere i primi a trarne un vantaggio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No. Fa parte della nostra cultura.  Un inglese non sa nemmeno chi è omero per dire.  E nemmebo dovrebbe i teressargli....non è nella sua cultura...
> Pero tu stessa dici che adori anche ciò che esula dalla tradizione e dalla religione. ...
> Allora per dire...xge sia importante avere una certa cultura è indubbio. Che sia utile un po meno...la triade l acquisisci anche per conto tuo...a parte quando hai voglia e tempo se per te è piu imporyante lavorare..se ti fa sentire meglio lavorare che studiare.
> Allira siamo anche d accordo che se mio figlio mi dicesse: mamma che devo fare dopo le medi?
> ...


beh, beh, non è mica vero. Una mia giovane amica, studia ora a Londra (non so però in quale università). E pare che il curriculum breve in classics faccia tanto pedigree: in pratica lo scelgono anche quelli che poi sanno già che faranno altro (tipo giurisprudenza o studi commerciali). Lei me ne parlava scontenta: per lei è un sacro fuoco interiore, invece trova che il livello non sia alto come vorrebbe proprio perché ci sono tantissimi iscritti come quelli di cui parlavo sopra... dunque direi che Omero sanno chi è anche in UK. Anche in Usa, sanno chi è. Sempre a livello universitario (già dal college). Magari fatto coi piedi, ma in qualche modo fatto. 

Sul resto, chiaro: si cercava di rispondere, ognuno per quel che sa, al primo post. Poi mi sembra evidente che sarà il/la ragazzo/a a scegliere; e da quel che ho capito il liceo è assodato. Tutto il resto sul tecnico etc è un parziale ot  Comunque, anche io, oltre ad altre cose, racconterei alla fantomatica figlia della bellezza del classico, quella bellezza grandiosa. Quella bellezza te la godi solo lì nella maggior parte dei casi. Poi c'è il resto dello studio se c'è e poi comincia la vita lavorativa, ed è tutto diverso e più brutto per un sacco di gente. Per questo consiglio sempre il classico. Palestra per la mente e per l'animo e bellezza a palate da godere.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Con le risorse del Veneto arrivi si e no ad averne una di università. Che, se è legata alle sole risorse del Veneto, sarebbe fuori dal circuito delle ricerca. O pensi che il Veneto possa realizzarsi un sincrotone da solo ex novo? Che l'università di Venezia, una delle più prestigiose, avrebbe da sola potuto studiare e mettere a punto un sistema per il cojtrollo delle acque? Tu immagini che il Veneto sia un regione ricca (lo è) e pensi che se non ci fossero tasse che vanno altrove sarebbe ancora più ricco. Ma i soldi non crescono sugli alberi e se da una parte ci sono è perché da un'altra sono meno. Non so se nel medioevo (periodo che non conosco) potesse esser questo ma immaginarlo oggi, con flussi di denaro che sono transcontinentali, tenendo in mano il bilancio delle entrate e delle uscite delle tasse è miope. Immagini davvero che le banche venete potrebbero garantire ai veneti i finanziamenti necessari senza aver raggranellato i risparmi di regioni meno sviluppate? Che le infrastrutture che connettono il Veneto ad altre regioni del triveneto, che oggi sono messe benino ma che non lo erano 30 anni fa, il Veneto se le sarebbe potute realizzare da solo? Ch, in questa fase di ipercapitalismo globalizzato, i flussi di finanziamento correrebbero verso un VEneto autonomo chiuso nella sua economia regionale? Che avrebe una regione con un numero limitato di abitanti, contrattare con i megaproduttori americani e asiatici alla pari?
> In realtà l'assenza di liquidità in Italia, ad esempio, mi farebbe pensare, al contrario, che il livello nazionale sia esso stesso troppo piccolo per risolvere simili problemi.
> Naturalmente qui non siamo per convincerci e ciascuno può essere, anzi è bene che resti, della propria idea. Siamo qui per scambiarci idee nella speranza di essere i primi a trarne un vantaggio.


Tu dici?
Ma se abbiamo un pil che supera certi stati...
Se le risorse del Veneto restassero in Veneto vedi che roba.
Non è questione di ricchezza la mia
Ma di inutili sprechi di risorse.
Dimmi dove vanno a finire i nostri schei e poi parlemo no?

Assenza di liquidità?
Prova a fare esperimento
Vai in rete e digita ho bisogno di un finanziamento
Poi mi dici

Le banche sono strapiene di liquidi da piazzare.

Io penso che quello che abbiamo realizzato siamo stati erorici
perchè lo abbiamo fatto nonostante i danni che ci hanno fatto.

Ok?

Ripeto VOGLIO che ci sia concesso lo stesso statuto del Friuli e del Trentino.
Poi parlemo.

Ma non riuscirai mai a convincermi del contrario.

Poi se abbiamo bisogno chiediamo no?

Ma no che i nostri soldi vadano sprecati in inutili opere e sprechi, lontani da noi.

Che poi quando diciamo ehi stato sistema la strada, lui dica...te saludi meneghina...

Vorria vedere se in Veneto fossero piovuti i soldi piovuti in Sicilia come saremmo messi...

Vorria proprio vedar eh?

Invece qua l'idea è che dato che siamo solventi e solidi, semo la solita vacca da mungere.

BASTA.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, beh, non è mica vero. Una mia giovane amica, studia ora a Londra (non so però in quale università). E pare che il curriculum breve in classics faccia tanto pedigree: in pratica lo scelgono anche quelli che poi sanno già che faranno altro (tipo giurisprudenza o studi commerciali). Lei me ne parlava scontenta: per lei è un sacro fuoco interiore, invece trova che il livello non sia alto come vorrebbe proprio perché ci sono tantissimi iscritti come quelli di cui parlavo sopra... dunque direi che Omero sanno chi è anche in UK. Anche in Usa, sanno chi è. Sempre a livello universitario (già dal college). Magari fatto coi piedi, ma in qualche modo fatto.
> 
> Sul resto, chiaro: si cercava di rispondere, ognuno per quel che sa, al primo post. Poi mi sembra evidente che sarà il/la ragazzo/a a scegliere; e da quel che ho capito il liceo è assodato. Tutto il resto sul tecnico etc è un parziale ot  Comunque, anche io, oltre ad altre cose, racconterei alla fantomatica figlia della bellezza del classico, quella bellezza grandiosa. Quella bellezza te la godi solo lì nella maggior parte dei casi. Poi c'è il resto dello studio se c'è e poi comincia la vita lavorativa, ed è tutto diverso e più brutto per un sacco di gente. Per questo consiglio sempre il classico. Palestra per la mente e per l'animo e bellezza a palate da godere.


E però mi sento di dire e sottolineare quello che si è già detto...
Per quanto uno possa avere certi interessi e per quanto ci sia voglia di studiare uno deve avere la vera fortuna di trovare chi insegna a modo, che faccia amare ancora di più certe materie e che formi le giovini menti senza devastarle...
La mia passione da quindicenne per certe materie è stata più forte di chi ha tentato in ogni modo di farmi passare la voglia...e nonostante tutto sono contenta di aver studiato quello che ho studiato...ma io ho passato un ginnasio che definire infernale è poco. E non per lo studio, ma per chi era nella posizione al di là della cattedra.
Tra l'altro conosciutissima in città sia per i metodi e la durezza...e anche per la situazione che aveva in casa che mi stupisco non sia iscritta qui... 
Se poi è iscritta qui e mi legge è gentilmente pregata di andar a porger le terga ovunque lei voglia.

Quindi il consiglio è di sentire pareri anche sugli insegnanti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E però mi sento di dire e sottolineare quello che si è già detto...
> Per quanto uno possa avere certi interessi e per quanto ci sia voglia di studiare uno deve avere la vera fortuna di trovare chi insegna a modo, che faccia amare ancora di più certe materie e che formi le giovini menti senza devastarle...
> La mia passione da quindicenne per certe materie è stata più forte di chi ha tentato in ogni modo di farmi passare la voglia...e nonostante tutto sono contenta di aver studiato quello che ho studiato...ma io ho passato un ginnasio che definire infernale è poco. E non per lo studio, ma per chi era nella posizione al di là della cattedra.
> Tra l'altro conosciutissima in città sia per i metodi e la durezza...e anche per la situazione che aveva in casa che mi stupisco non sia iscritta qui...
> ...


questo vale sempre, per ogni scuola. C'è gente in gamba e gente frustrata; gente più che competente e gente incompetente...il che a me pare gravissimo!


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo vale sempre, per ogni scuola. C'è gente in gamba e gente frustrata; gente più che competente e gente incompetente...il che a me pare gravissimo!


Era molto, moltissimo competente...ma appunto frustrata...e veniva riversato in classe.
Sbagliatissimo.
Un anno ha bocciato 23 ragazzi su 25...
Diversi di altri anni sono finiti a fare terapia...
Io avevo attacchi di panico ogni volta che entravo a scuola e mi sono fatta di valeriana un anno intero...
Aveva la capacità di farti sentire completamente imbecille quando in realtà magari eri pure bravo...
Se a ciò aggiungiamo che era pure cicì e cocò col preside e quindi le lamentele cadevano nel vuoto il quadro è completo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era molto, moltissimo competente...ma appunto frustrata...e veniva riversato in classe.
> Sbagliatissimo.
> Un anno ha bocciato 23 ragazzi su 25...
> Diversi di altri anni sono finiti a fare terapia...
> ...



che incubo...

però sono straconvinta che ci siano anche tantissimi bravi insegnanti. Informarsi sulla scuola è sempre doveroso. Ci sono anche finti licei (dir loro all'acqua di rose è fargli un complimento) e licei dagli standards impossibili... ma poi, grazie al cielo, tanti licei seri ed entro la norma, nei quali studi, impari, e vivi la vita che devi vivere.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mai detto che la scienza (quella alta, poi!) non sia fondamentale; mai detto che la speculazione scientifica non fosse preziosa (ed è davvero immaginifica, altro che...). Mai detto nemmeno che la tecnica non fosse importante, ma allo stesso piano del sapere non conidizionato dal fine monetario no, non è possibile metterlo. Infatti, proprio per questo consiglio sempre e comunque un liceo (un buon liceo, come si diceva poc'anzi), indipendentemente dal percorso professionale che si intenderà seguire poi: un modo non necessariamente banale per avere entrambe le cose, o almeno, un po' di entrambe. E una mente formata ad imparare, non necessariamente solo a fare. Fra un po' le nostre radici culturali non li ricorderemo più, tanto non producono denaro o non fabbricano cose...
> 
> ma paragonare uno smartphone a un'opera letteraria o artistica, essù . Però, sullo smartphone puoi caricare la guida per la mostra che vuoi vedere


Anna, non sottovalutare il contenuto di conoscienze (nei vari campi) che serve per produrre uno smartphone, nè quello che serve per una automobile o un aereo, sono il riassunto di 4000 anni di scoperte ed invenzioni.  Conoscenza svincolata da economia o potere economico: mi sento di dirti che il patrimonio di conoscenze sono conoscenze e basta, l'economia è un dettaglio, talvolta importante, la Cappella Sistina come opera d'arte la dobbiamo a Michelangelo ma anche a Giulio II che la commissionò.
Nessuno ha imparato il latino in 3 mesi prima dell'UNI, ma ti garantico che la stessa cosa succederebbe anche ad un liceale che dovesse imparare in 3 mesi il programma (Esempio come un altro) di macchine a fluido dei periti meccanici dove ti devi sbattere (ti garantisco, sbattere) tra turbine Pelton Kaplan e Francis, profili di pale, trasformazioni adiabatiche, diagrammi cremoniani, motori a combustione interna dei vari cicli, dimensionamenti, resistenza dei materiali, momenti di inerzia e altre amenità. (Per la cronaca anche i periti studiano Dante e talvolta bene.)
Tu affermi che l'apertura metale acquisita nei licei consentirebbe di fare qualsiasi cosa, mi sento di smentire questa affermazione, come ho già spiegato prima ad esempio nel settore dove lavoro io questa cosa non esiste proprio, fanno fatica (fatica da cani) persino quelli che vengono dallo scientifico, perchè mancano completamente le basi (hai voglia di aver imparato a ragionare come dici tu). Considerare le cose di carattere scientifico e tecnologico secondarie lo ho già detto prima, è un grave errore che mi sa che facciamo solo noi italiani, mi viene sempre in mente l'espressione "vil meccanico" dei Promessi Sposi, credimi, bisogna ridare dignità di primaria importanza anche a queste cose.
Sulle nostre radici culturali mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo, ma temo non dipenda dal tipo di formazione che abbiamo avuto, io ho avuto una formazione tecnico scientifica (non si capisce vero) ma sono orgogliosissimo ad esempio della nostra storia e di essere italiano, e mi piace tutto quello che fa' cultura, sia esso innovazione tecnica o piuttosto indagine storico letteraria.
Mi sento a disagio nelloscrivere ste cose, il mio non vuole essere un discorso assertivo per portare acqua al mio mulino a scapito di quello che pensano gli altri, sono solo cose che penso e che vedo riprovate nella realtà che vivo, perdonatemi.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che incubo...
> 
> però sono straconvinta che ci siano anche tantissimi bravi insegnanti. Informarsi sulla scuola è sempre doveroso. Ci sono anche finti licei (dir loro all'acqua di rose è fargli un complimento) e licei dagli standards impossibili... ma poi, grazie al cielo, tanti licei seri ed entro la norma, nei quali studi, impari, e vivi la vita che devi vivere.


Sono molti di più i bravi insegnanti!
Questo è poco ma sicuro! 

Io ho dovuto cambiare scuola perché era diventata inaffrontabile, ma ho vissuto di rendita fino alla maturità...


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Anna, non sottovalutare il contenuto di conoscienze (nei vari campi) che serve per produrre uno smartphone, nè quello che serve per una automobile o un aereo, sono il riassunto di 4000 anni di scoperte ed invenzioni.  Conoscenza svincolata da economia o potere economico: mi sento di dirti che il patrimonio di conoscenze sono conoscenze e basta, l'economia è un dettaglio, talvolta importante, la Cappella Sistina come opera d'arte la dobbiamo a Michelangelo ma anche a Giulio II che la commissionò.
> Nessuno ha imparato il latino in 3 mesi prima dell'UNI, ma ti garantico che la stessa cosa succederebbe anche ad un liceale che dovesse imparare in 3 mesi il programma (Esempio come un altro) di macchine a fluido dei periti meccanici dove ti devi sbattere (ti garantisco, sbattere) tra turbine Pelton Kaplan e Francis, profili di pale, trasformazioni adiabatiche, diagrammi cremoniani, motori a combustione interna dei vari cicli, dimensionamenti, resistenza dei materiali, momenti di inerzia e altre amenità. (Per la cronaca anche i periti studiano Dante e talvolta bene.)
> Tu affermi che l'apertura metale acquisita nei licei consentirebbe di fare qualsiasi cosa, mi sento di smentire questa affermazione, come ho già spiegato prima ad esempio nel settore dove lavoro io questa cosa non esiste proprio, fanno fatica (fatica da cani) persino quelli che vengono dallo scientifico, perchè mancano completamente le basi (hai voglia di aver imparato a ragionare come dici tu). Considerare le cose di carattere scientifico e tecnologico secondarie lo ho già detto prima, è un grave errore che mi sa che facciamo solo noi italiani, mi viene sempre in mente l'espressione "vil meccanico" dei Promessi Sposi, credimi, bisogna ridare dignità di primaria importanza anche a queste cose.
> Sulle nostre radici culturali mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo, ma temo non dipenda dal tipo di formazione che abbiamo avuto, io ho avuto una formazione tecnico scientifica (non si capisce vero) ma sono orgogliosissimo ad esempio della nostra storia e di essere italiano, e mi piace tutto quello che fa' cultura, sia esso innovazione tecnica o piuttosto indagine storico letteraria.
> Mi sento a disagio nelloscrivere ste cose, il mio non vuole essere un discorso assertivo per portare acqua al mio mulino a scapito di quello che pensano gli altri, sono solo cose che penso e che vedo riprovate nella realtà che vivo, perdonatemi.



hm, ci sono punti che non ho capito: in quale test d'ingresso universitario devi conoscere le macchine a fluido (non so nemmeno che roba è, ho copiato)? Io parlavo, ancora, di un possibile percorso universitario (precondizione necessaria perché sia valido il mio consiglio del liceo, come ho già detto). Al di fuori di questo, chiaramente un buon tecnico, l'ho già ben detto. Tornando a noi, sono profondamente convinta che da un liceo approdi, se vuoi, ad ogni università che desideri, con un tecnico no: per moltissime ti mancano le basi, ti manca la speculazione 'a vuoto'. Al contrario col liceo si accede, bene o male, ad ogni università (magari non lettere antiche con lo scientifico, perché non sai come fare per il greco), ma certo non ad ogni percorso professionale.  Se il futuro che desideri è la tecnologia applicata, e pure subito dopo le superiori, non è il liceo la strada che fa per te. Del resto, se mi dici che l'abbinamento ITIS ingegneria funziona non discuto: di mio ho testato che liceo scientifico ingegneria funziona anche in termini di lavoro (non conosco ingegneri disoccupati). Ma il punto è che a 14 anni non sai cosa vorrai fare. Se ti piace studiare, la strada aperta te la danno solo i licei (per considerare solo le caratteristiche di occupazionabilità, che, come ho già detto, mi sono particolarmente invise). Se poi in corso d'opera ti rendi conto che ti piace studiare, che il campo dell' "applicata" non è il tuo, non te ne va mezza, che fai? Molli a metà? Tenti senza basi di entrare in medicina?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E anche su questo sono in disaccordo (oggi non ne imbrocco una  giuro che fra poco stacco e non mi leggerete più per qualche giorno).
> 
> Si arriva per forza di cose ad un punta delle propria formazione nel quale bisogna seguire.....l'indole ? l'istinto ? la passione ? chiamala come vuoi.


Beh..ma il mio discorso non aveva nulla a che fare con questo.
E' chiaro che ognuno sceglie in base alla propria indole, al proprio istinto o alla propria passione. Ma la scuola deve pensare a concialiare queste cose con l'introduzione nel mondo del lavoro. Altrimenti di cosa viviamo? Di passioni improduttive?

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, ci sono punti che non ho capito: in quale test d'ingresso universitario devi conoscere le macchine a fluido (non so nemmeno che roba è, ho copiato)? Io parlavo, ancora, di un possibile percorso universitario (precondizione necessaria perché sia valido il mio consiglio del liceo, come ho già detto). Al di fuori di questo, chiaramente un buon tecnico, l'ho già ben detto. Tornando a noi, sono profondamente convinta che da un liceo approdi, se vuoi, ad ogni università che desideri, con un tecnico no: per moltissime ti mancano le basi, ti manca la speculazione 'a vuoto'. Al contrario col liceo si accede, bene o male, ad ogni università (magari non lettere antiche con lo scientifico, perché non sai come fare per il greco), ma certo non ad ogni percorso professionale.  Se il futuro che desideri è la tecnologia applicata, e pure subito dopo le superiori, non è il liceo la strada che fa per te. Del resto, se mi dici che l'abbinamento ITIS ingegneria funziona non discuto: di mio ho testato che liceo scientifico ingegneria funziona anche in termini di lavoro (non conosco ingegneri disoccupati). Ma il punto è che a 14 anni non sai cosa vorrai fare. Se ti piace studiare, la strada aperta te la danno solo i licei (per considerare solo le caratteristiche di occupazionabilità, che, come ho già detto, mi sono particolarmente invise). Se poi in corso d'opera ti rendi conto che ti piace studiare, che il campo dell' "applicata" non è il tuo, non te ne va mezza, che fai? Molli a metà? Tenti senza basi di entrare in medicina?


L'automobile che usi ha un motore che è una macchina a fluido, la corrente elettrica che illumina la stanza dove stai ora è prodotta da una turbina a gas (altra macchina a fluido). Nessun test universitario ti chiede questo, ma per la mia esperienza ti garantisco che ci sono ingegneri e ingegneri, e aver avuto le basi di queste cose conta eccome.
(mi spingo ad affermare che in certi settori è decisivo).
Se ti vuoi tenere "le mani libere" sono d'accordissimo con te per quanto riguarda i licei, l'importante è cadere in una scuola seria, con buoni insegnanti, e come hai detto tu, dare per scontata l'università. Non conosco molte persone che si sono "ritirate" dalla applicata, per contro purtroppo ci sono molti liceali che non hanno completato l'UNI, con il risultato che purtroppo non sono ne carne ne pesce.
Comunque noi stiamo tante volte a criticare la scuola italiana, poi i nostri ricercatori sono famosi all'estero, dovrà pur significare qualcosa non credi?
Ciao


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, ci sono punti che non ho capito: in quale test d'ingresso universitario devi conoscere le macchine a fluido (non so nemmeno che roba è, ho copiato)? Io parlavo, ancora, di un possibile percorso universitario (precondizione necessaria perché sia valido il mio consiglio del liceo, come ho già detto). Al di fuori di questo, chiaramente un buon tecnico, l'ho già ben detto. *Tornando a noi, sono profondamente convinta che da un liceo approdi, se vuoi, ad ogni università che desideri, con un tecnico no: per moltissime ti mancano le basi, ti manca la speculazione 'a vuoto'. Al contrario col liceo si accede, bene o male, ad ogni università (magari non lettere antiche con lo scientifico, perché non sai come fare per il greco), ma certo non ad ogni percorso professionale*.  Se il futuro che desideri è la tecnologia applicata, e pure subito dopo le superiori, non è il liceo la strada che fa per te. Del resto, se mi dici che l'abbinamento ITIS ingegneria funziona non discuto: di mio ho testato che liceo scientifico ingegneria funziona anche in termini di lavoro (non conosco ingegneri disoccupati). Ma il punto è che a 14 anni non sai cosa vorrai fare. Se ti piace studiare, la strada aperta te la danno solo i licei (per considerare solo le caratteristiche di occupazionabilità, che, come ho già detto, mi sono particolarmente invise). Se poi in corso d'opera ti rendi conto che ti piace studiare, che il campo dell' "applicata" non è il tuo, non te ne va mezza, che fai? Molli a metà? Tenti senza basi di entrare in medicina?


Il neretto è proprio la cosa che sto cercando. con toni più che civili escluso il primo post, di contestarti.

Per tutto il resto aspetto scuse che ancora non vedo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto è proprio la cosa che sto cercando. con toni più che civili escluso il primo post, di contestarti.
> 
> Per tutto il resto aspetto scuse che ancora non vedo.


E che vuoi contestare, che coi licei accedi a tutte le università ma non a tutti i percorsi professionali e con i tecnici accedi ad alcuni percorsi professionali e poche università e non certo tutte ? E come fai, visto che è un fatto? Se fossero equivalenti non esisterebbero i 3 percorsi dell'istruzione. Mi sa che per toni civili intendiamo ben altre cose, ma comunque sei fuori? Scuse per cosa?


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E che vuoi contestare, che coi licei accedi a tutte le università ma non a tutti i percorsi professionali e con i tecnici accedi ad alcuni percorsi professionali e poche università e non certo tutte ? E come fai, visto che è un fatto? Se fossero equivalenti non esisterebbero i 3 percorsi dell'istruzione. Mi sa che per toni civili intendiamo ben altre cose, ma comunque sei fuori? Scuse per cosa?


Secondo me che il fatto che i licei ti preparino ai percorsi Universitari al contrario degli istituti tecnici, con qualche rara eccezione (vedi laurea in lettere antiche se uno non ha frequentato il classico), mi pare una scemata.
Io sono perito chimico e veterinario. All'università i primi anni sono andato come un treno, contrariamente a tutti quelli che avevano fatto il liceo scientifico che si impantanavano negli esami di chimica. E meno male che il liceo dovrebbe prepararti..Ero preparato molto meglio io.
Questa concezione del liceo è lontana mille anni luce dalla realtà odierna e non è al passo dei tempi. Parlo per esperienza personale diretta. Poi è ovvio che le vostre potrebbero essere diverse dalle mie.

Buscopann


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2014)

boh secondo me se hai veramente voglia di studiare, riesci ad affrontare i corsi universitari
poi è anche vero che, in base alla scelta che hai fatto alle superiori, puoi essere avvantaggiato in alcuni corsi, e in altri meno, tuttavia dalla mia esperienza posso dire che è molto importante avere agilità mentale che ti permette di passare da un esame all'altro e da una materia all'altra, quindi se hai fatto bene le superiori, avrai pochi problemi in questo senso, se invece sei andato a scuola a dormire, temo che il percorso sia molto in salita
in questo senso anche materie che all'apparenza possono sembrare solo speculative aiutano invece ad aprire al mente e a renderla più elastica e improntata sulla logica (in questo senso ad es. matematica e latino si assomigliano parecchio), e infatti all'università ti accorgi (o almeno dovresti) che "serve" TUTTO quello che hai studiato in precedenza


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Con le risorse del Veneto arrivi si e no ad averne una di università. Che, se è legata alle sole risorse del Veneto, sarebbe fuori dal circuito delle ricerca. O pensi che il Veneto possa realizzarsi un sincrotone da solo ex novo? Che l'università di Venezia, una delle più prestigiose, avrebbe da sola potuto studiare e mettere a punto un sistema per il cojtrollo delle acque? Tu immagini che il Veneto sia un regione ricca (lo è) e pensi che se non ci fossero tasse che vanno altrove sarebbe ancora più ricco. Ma i soldi non crescono sugli alberi e se da una parte ci sono è perché da un'altra sono meno. Non so se nel medioevo (periodo che non conosco) potesse esser questo ma immaginarlo oggi, con flussi di denaro che sono transcontinentali, tenendo in mano il bilancio delle entrate e delle uscite delle tasse è miope. Immagini davvero che le banche venete potrebbero garantire ai veneti i finanziamenti necessari senza aver raggranellato i risparmi di regioni meno sviluppate? Che le infrastrutture che connettono il Veneto ad altre regioni del triveneto, che oggi sono messe benino ma che non lo erano 30 anni fa, il Veneto se le sarebbe potute realizzare da solo? Ch, in questa fase di ipercapitalismo globalizzato, i flussi di finanziamento correrebbero verso un VEneto autonomo chiuso nella sua economia regionale? Che avrebe una regione con un numero limitato di abitanti, contrattare con i megaproduttori americani e asiatici alla pari?
> In realtà l'assenza di liquidità in Italia, ad esempio, mi farebbe pensare, al contrario, che il livello nazionale sia esso stesso troppo piccolo per risolvere simili problemi.
> Naturalmente qui non siamo per convincerci e ciascuno può essere, anzi è bene che resti, della propria idea. Siamo qui per scambiarci idee nella speranza di essere i primi a trarne un vantaggio.


Tullio, la mia persuasione parte da qui:
SOCIETA' COOPERATIVA ARTIGIANA DI GARANZIA AGNO CHIAMPO

Questa fu un'invenzione di mio padre.

Bon questa piccola realtà capitalizza da sola in proporzione più che Vicenza, e soprattutto più che l'Italia intera.

Quando ci proposero di venire accorpati rispondemmo di no, che preferivamo restare una piccola realtà vicino solo agli artigiani delle nostre valli.

Ed è stata la SALVEZZA di questa piccola realtà.

Poi c'è l'EBAV che da quando appunto si è lasciato assorbire da parti di INPS...va male...

Prima invece era un fiore all'occhiello...

Me spiase
Lascio che ci caschino gli altri dentro le solite fanfaluccherie...

Insomma io sono come 900, il pianista sulla nave...
NON mi interessa che cosa sta fuori della nave.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me che il fatto che i licei ti preparino ai percorsi Universitari al contrario degli istituti tecnici, con qualche rara eccezione (vedi laurea in lettere antiche se uno non ha frequentato il classico), mi pare una scemata.
> Io sono perito chimico e veterinario. All'università i primi anni sono andato come un treno, contrariamente a tutti quelli che avevano fatto il liceo scientifico che si impantanavano negli esami di chimica. E meno male che il liceo dovrebbe prepararti..Ero preparato molto meglio io.
> Questa concezione del liceo è lontana mille anni luce dalla realtà odierna e non è al passo dei tempi. Parlo per esperienza personale diretta. Poi è ovvio che le vostre potrebbero essere diverse dalle mie.
> 
> Buscopann


ma vedi che dici la stessa cosa che dico io? Tu dici perito chimico e poi hai scelto una facoltà nella quale la chimica nel biennio è fondamentale. Mica hai scelto architettura, per la quale non saresti preparato. E comunque conosco chi dallo scientifico ha fatto biologia, e dimmi che la chimica non c'è...La cosa che a me pare particolarmente evidente è che col liceo sai studiare (anche perché, per 5 anni, se hai fatto un buon liceo, non hai fatto altro, e con materie che necessitano approcci ben diversi l'una rispetto all'altra); chiarissimo l'esempio di chi fa fisica dopo il classico. La preparazione tecnica è appunto tecnica: di meriti, non metodologica; se scegli poi il percorso 'dedicato', chiaro che hai una base di nozioni che ti consentono di procedere con speditezza. Se invece, visto che non sai cosa prenderai a 19 anni, poi decidi di scegliere tutt'altro sei in difficoltà serie. Ma solo io ho amiche che hanno avuto la ventura di fare supplenze anche annuali nei tecnici e volevano morire a novembre? Fuori dalle materie d'indirizzo è buio pesto: una di queste ha fatto ridere mezzo facebook con le perle che trovava nei temi d'italiano o nele prove di storia. Io nel corso degli anni ho fatto per due volte gli esami di stato in un tecnico, un pianto. E al tecnico per il turismo, nel quale la storia dell'arte fa parte della rosa delle materie d'indirizzo. Ma se non la connetti con la storia, la letteratura, soprattutto la filosofia (e il latino per tutta l'arte pre-contemporanea), che capisci della storia dell'arte? Niente. Una figurina fra le tante in un album che non significa nulla. Ora, mi dirai, che per te la chimica è più importante della cultura umanistica. Ma poiché la puoi studiare comunque, a livello universitario, mi pare chiaro che il percorso liceo+università è più completo che solo tecnico o tecnico+università. E esiste anche il liceo scientifico, appunto, che pende più sul versante scientifico senza però dimenticare il resto (tranne il greco). E comunque il nostro amico Hell chiedeva quale liceo, non liceo sì, liceo no. Io non credo di avere un'idea vetusta del liceo: lo frequento abbastanza, ne conosco i programmi, ne conosco i testi, ne conosco i ragazzi, ne preparo alcuni ai tests selettivi per le università (chiaramente per quello che mi attiene). Tu, quanto conosci i tecnici ora? Perché a sentirne i racconti di docenti è un pianto. Perfino l'inglese è spinto sulla microlingua e non grammatica+letteratura. Preparare persone entro i limiti secchi della formazione tecnica. Che va bene, se si desidera questo, ma la vita non è solo lavoro e non è solo lavoro tecnico. Anzi, direi che la vita è nonostante il lavoro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me se hai veramente voglia di studiare, riesci ad affrontare i corsi universitari
> poi è anche vero che, in base alla scelta che hai fatto alle superiori, puoi essere avvantaggiato in alcuni corsi, e in altri meno, tuttavia dalla mia esperienza posso dire che è molto importante avere agilità mentale che ti permette di passare da un esame all'altro e da una materia all'altra, quindi se hai fatto bene le superiori, avrai pochi problemi in questo senso, se invece sei andato a scuola a dormire, temo che il percorso sia molto in salita
> in questo senso anche materie che all'apparenza possono sembrare solo speculative aiutano invece ad aprire al mente e a renderla più elastica e improntata sulla logica (in questo senso ad es. matematica e latino si assomigliano parecchio), e infatti all'università ti accorgi (o almeno dovresti) che "serve" TUTTO quello che hai studiato in precedenza




quoto! E per me le cose che studi e affronti alle superiori non doveno solo essere propedeutiche agli studi che farai dopo. Valgono anche in sé e per la costruzione della persona, indipendentemente dalle considerazioni professionali.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2014)

Noto con piacere che nessuno ha letto il mio unico intervento.
Ma a voi piacciono tanto le chiacchiere vuote.
La mente aperta si testa sul pratico, amici miei.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma vedi che dici la stessa cosa che dico io? Tu dici perito chimico e poi hai scelto una facoltà nella quale la chimica nel biennio è fondamentale. Mica hai scelto architettura, per la quale non saresti preparato. E comunque conosco chi dallo scientifico ha fatto biologia, e dimmi che la chimica non c'è...La cosa che a me pare particolarmente evidente è che col liceo sai studiare (anche perché, per 5 anni, se hai fatto un buon liceo, non hai fatto altro, e con materie che necessitano approcci ben diversi l'una rispetto all'altra); chiarissimo l'esempio di chi fa fisica dopo il classico. La preparazione tecnica è appunto tecnica: di meriti, non metodologica; se scegli poi il percorso 'dedicato', chiaro che hai una base di nozioni che ti consentono di procedere con speditezza. Se invece, visto che non sai cosa prenderai a 19 anni, poi decidi di scegliere tutt'altro sei in difficoltà serie. Ma solo io ho amiche che hanno avuto la ventura di fare supplenze anche annuali nei tecnici e volevano morire a novembre? Fuori dalle materie d'indirizzo è buio pesto: una di queste ha fatto ridere mezzo facebook con le perle che trovava nei temi d'italiano o nele prove di storia. Io nel corso degli anni ho fatto per due volte gli esami di stato in un tecnico, un pianto. E al tecnico per il turismo, nel quale la storia dell'arte fa parte della rosa delle materie d'indirizzo. Ma se non la connetti con la storia, la letteratura, soprattutto la filosofia (e il latino per tutta l'arte pre-contemporanea), che capisci della storia dell'arte? Niente. Una figurina fra le tante in un album che non significa nulla. Ora, mi dirai, che per te la chimica è più importante della cultura umanistica. Ma poiché la puoi studiare comunque, a livello universitario, mi pare chiaro che il percorso liceo+università è più completo che solo tecnico o tecnico+università. E esiste anche il liceo scientifico, appunto, che pende più sul versante scientifico senza però dimenticare il resto (tranne il greco). E comunque il nostro amico Hell chiedeva quale liceo, non liceo sì, liceo no. Io non credo di avere un'idea vetusta del liceo: lo frequento abbastanza, ne conosco i programmi, ne conosco i testi, ne conosco i ragazzi, ne preparo alcuni ai tests selettivi per le università (chiaramente per quello che mi attiene). Tu, quanto conosci i tecnici ora? Perché a sentirne i racconti di docenti è un pianto. Perfino l'inglese è spinto sulla microlingua e non grammatica+letteratura. Preparare persone entro i limiti secchi della formazione tecnica. Che va bene, se si desidera questo, ma la vita non è solo lavoro e non è solo lavoro tecnico. Anzi, direi che la vita è nonostante il lavoro.


L'idea che una scuola deve preparare all'Università è vetusta. 
Scuole e Università devono prepararti al mondo del lavoro. Perché se hai voglia di studiare ti puoi laureare in qualsiasi cosa (anche se all'inizio puoi incontrare qualche difficoltà), indipendentemente dalla scuola che hai frequentato. La dimostrazione sta nel fatto che alla fine trovi veterinari che hanno fatto il classico, lo scientifico, l'artistico, perito chimico, meccanico e balle varie.
La scuola e le Università invece devono fare altro invece. Devono preparare il tuo inserimento nel mondo del lavoro. Altrimenti finisci, anche con una laurea, a lavorare nei call center fino a 35-36 anni e poi cominci a l'inserimento nel tuo ambito professionale a 40. Questo è il problema di questo Paese. Altro che la crisi..

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che nessuno ha letto il mio unico intervento.
> Ma a voi piacciono tanto le chiacchiere vuote.
> *La mente aperta si testa sul pratico, amici miei*.


Grande verità - che non trova purtroppo comprensione in questo frangente.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che nessuno ha letto il mio unico intervento.
> Ma a voi piacciono tanto le chiacchiere vuote.
> La mente aperta si testa sul pratico, amici miei.


Io non l'ho letto, ma solo perché ho saltato diverse pagine. Cosa avevi scritto?

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *L'idea che una scuola deve preparare all'Università è vetusta.
> Scuole e Università devono prepararti al mondo del lavoro.* Perché qualunque scuola frequenti, se hai voglia di studiare ti iscrivi all'Università che ti piace, ti laurei in qualsiasi cosa (anche se all'inizio puoi incontrare qualche difficoltà). La scuola e le Università invece devono fare altro. Devono preparare il tuo inserimento nel mondo del lavoro. Altrimenti finisce, anche con una laurea, a lavorare nei call center fino a 35-36 anni e poi cominci a l'inserimento nel tuo ambito professionale a 40. Questo è il problema di questo Paese. Altro che la crisi..
> 
> Buscopann


ecco, io su questo non sarò mai d'accordo. L'università deve prepararti per il lavoro; la scuola superiore deve prepararti al mondo e, secondo gli indirizzi: a) all'università (alla quale viene interamente demandanta la formazione professionale) b) lavoro tecnico (se scuola tecnica) c) lavoro professionale (se scuola professionale). In questo sono rigida, certo, e ferma quanto basta per dire che questa schiavitù della conoscenza mirata è uno scempio. Stiamo procedendo a passi da gigante nella fase buia del "conta solo ciò che è monetizzabile". Non sarò d'accordo mai, mai. Credo invece fortemente che il denaro serva solo e soprattutto per poterci permettere tempo e mezzi per godere di ciò che monetizzabile non è. Stai scambiano il mezzo -produrre cose, ottenere denaro- con il fine. Per me è sbagliato dalla cima al fondo. Senza contare che dalle scuole tecniche, di nuovo, non sei preparato per affrontare tutti i percorsi unversitari, ma solo a quelle connesse al fine 'industriale' prefissato. Poi, chiaro che le eccezioni esistono.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Intanto tu, programmatore o no poco importa, dovresti imparare a leggere quel che si scrive e non quello che pensi che uno abbia scritto. Io ho parlato di metodo rispetto alle superiori. Un metodo, in sostanza, di approccio allo studio e allo scibile, alla conoscenza. Poi, poi Tuba, da mettere a frutto nel modo che più ti aggrada: proseguendo gli studi umanistici a livello ancor più serio, o passando a studi scientifico/speculativi o pragmatici. Se c'è' una cosa che chiara perfino ai frassini sul bordo del fiume e' che al classico si studia decisamente molto, regolarmente, criticamente (prova a studiare acriticamente la filosofia e vedi come fioccano i votacci) e senza premio immediato: non è' che c'è' il risultato numerico giusto o sbagliati alla fine del passaggio. Ripeto: poi, all'università. Pensare un laureato di lettere assunto per fare il tuo lavoro e' ridicolo quanto pensare te a fare il mio. Solo che, rimanendo nel seminato del lavoro -seminato che, mi ripeto, e' estraneo al concetto di liceo esso stesso, e vivvaddio che per una manciata d'anni siamo liberi di imparare cosa veramente conta, nell'umanità, senza che ci rompano i coglioni a farci schiavi- dicevo, rimanendo a discute di lavoro,* io alla fine del 5 avrei potuto scegliere informatica. Magari faticando, ma con passione ce la avrei potuta fare. C'è', come si diceva, che ha fatto fisica. Tu, non avresti potuto fare il mio, di percorso. O almeno, non conosco nessuno che e' stato in grado di imparare a tradurre latino nei 3 mesi che intercorrono fra la fine del liceo e l'inizio dell'uni. In soldoni: il liceo, quale che sia, ti insegna a imparare e a farlo in modo critico. Il tecnico ti insegna a fare*.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


e dovrei chiedere scusa per questo?  
E' talmente chiaro che non c'è nemmeno da discutere...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e dovrei chiedere scusa per questo?
> E' talmente chiaro che non c'è nemmeno da discutere...


E' chiaro che per me, e sottolineo per me, hai detto una cosa non vera e di quello stavo cercando di discutere ieri.

Le scuse non erano per quello ma lascia perdere, non saprei cosa farmene,


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' chiaro che per me, e sottolineo per me, hai detto una cosa non vera e di quello stavo cercando di discutere ieri.
> 
> Le scuse non erano per quello ma *lascia perdere*, non saprei cosa farmene,


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Grande verità - che non trova purtroppo comprensione in questo frangente.


Appunto perché è bello parlare di apertura  mentale e metodo, applicarli diventa difficile soprattutto per chi li sa spiegare così bene.
Formare gente appassionata allo studio è facile, prova coi quattro svalvolati con cui lavoro io [emoji1]


----------



## tullio (19 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tullio, la mia persuasione parte da qui:
> SOCIETA' COOPERATIVA ARTIGIANA DI GARANZIA AGNO CHIAMPO
> Questa fu un'invenzione di mio padre.
> (...)
> NON mi interessa che cosa sta fuori della nave.


Naturalmente, non intendo discutere, e tantomeno svalutare, le tue esperienze. Anzi, sicuramente conosci i dettagli di lì molto meglio di me. C'è gente oculata e capace e questo non di discute. Direi, anzi, che è scontato che il Veneto in generale si stia portando bene. Cosa che, tra l'altro, mi fa anche piacere, non fosse che per motivi sentimentali: abbiamo in casa, da qualche parte, la medaglia d'argento di un bisnonno marinaio morto per difendere Venezia poco meno di 100 anni fa. 
Ciò che discuto è le conseguenze che trai da questa situazione. Ad esempio, a me risulta che l'Italia, e vari paesi europei, hanno crisi di liquidità: mancano i soldi. Non stiamo qui a discutere perché: mi limiterei al fatto. Questo, in termini macroeconomici causa una grossa serie di problemi. E' poi chiaro che in singole realtà questo limite di liquidità non si senta affatto. Anzi: poiché i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, se da una parte mancano da altre son troppi.
La tentazione di rifuggiarsi nel proprio "particulare" è forte. Ma dubito sia sensata: sperare di salvare il Veneto, da solo, nel caos generale di un capitalismo ingestibile politicamente, è come voler andare a caccia di balene con il retino. L'interesse del VEneti, come il mio e di tutti coloro che vivono in questa penisola, è che lo Stato riesca a prendere il controllo della situazione avviando forme di gestione politica dell'economia. Azione che, ovviamente, lo Stato potrà fare solo unitamente all'impegno di altri Stati.


----------



## spleen (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto perché è bello parlare di apertura  mentale e metodo, applicarli diventa difficile soprattutto per chi li sa spiegare così bene.
> Formare gente appassionata allo studio è facile,* prova coi quattro svalvolati con cui lavoro io* [emoji1]


Quando ho iniziato le superiori eravamo 2 prime di 31 alunni ciascuna, quando andavi a scuola la mattina non sapevi mai cosa ti poteva capitare, era un casino pazzesco. Già il secondo anno ci avevano dimezzati.
In quinta siamo arrivati in 15. (E solo perchè si era aggiunto qualcuno da fuori).
E se non parlavi o scrivevi più che correttamente, se non sapevi di storia o di diritto col cavolo che ti facevano andare avanti (anche se era un tecnico).
Scuole d'altri tempi.


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto! E per me le cose che studi e affronti alle superiori non doveno solo essere propedeutiche agli studi che farai dopo. Valgono anche in sé e per la costruzione della persona, indipendentemente dalle considerazioni professionali.



anche secondo me
poi credo che a tutti sia capitato di conoscere persone che si sono "fatte" da sole e hanno avuto successo, e di pensare: che peccato che non abbiano avuto ANCHE la possibilità di studiare!
nel senso che queste persone ce l'hanno fatta nonostante la mancanza di basi, e che molto probabilmente con le basi avrebbero potuto fare meno fatica o fare di più o espandersi in altri campi etc. etc.,  o anche solo essere più dialetticamente affascinanti
queste persone suscitano stima ma anche un senso di dispiacere perchè inizialmente non hanno avuto le possibilità


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto perché è bello parlare di apertura  mentale e metodo, applicarli diventa difficile soprattutto per chi li sa spiegare così bene.
> Formare gente appassionata allo studio è facile, prova coi quattro svalvolati con cui lavoro io [emoji1]


Verissimo..ma credo che sia compito anche della scuola fare in modo che lo studio diventi appassionante. 
Ricordo i libri di storia che avevo alle superiori come un incubo. Oggi la storia è diventata una delle mie più grandi passioni. Ma se fosse stato per quei libri sarebbe rimasta solo un incubo.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me
> poi credo che a tutti sia capitato di conoscere persone che si sono "fatte" da sole e hanno avuto successo, e di pensare: che peccato che non abbiano avuto ANCHE la possibilità di studiare!
> nel senso che queste persone ce l'hanno fatta nonostante la mancanza di basi, e che molto probabilmente con le basi avrebbero potuto fare meno fatica o fare di più o espandersi in altri campi etc. etc.,  o anche solo essere più dialetticamente affascinanti
> queste persone suscitano stima ma anche un senso di dispiacere perchè inizialmente non hanno avuto le possibilità



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## tullio (19 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Scuole d'altri tempi.


La scelta scellerata - nella quale la sinistra ha avuto un grosso peso - di eliminare praticamente ogni selezione dalle pratiche scolastiche, ha avuto come effetto quello di ridurre il valore della scuola quale strumento di promozione sociale, accrescendo di fatto i privilegi delle classi elevate... scuole d'altri tempi, concordo ...


----------



## Apollonia (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto perché è bello parlare di apertura  mentale e metodo, applicarli diventa difficile soprattutto per chi li sa spiegare così bene.
> Formare gente appassionata allo studio è facile, prova coi quattro svalvolati con cui lavoro io [emoji1]


Se gli svalvolati di cui parli sono studenti delle scuole superiori, hai tutta la mia comprensione!
Io vi inviterei a leggere alcuni blog di insegnanti di medie e superiori, per vedere realmente cosa succede nelle nostre scuole!


----------



## Apollonia (19 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> La scelta scellerata - nella quale la sinistra ha avuto un grosso peso - di eliminare praticamente ogni selezione dalle pratiche scolastiche, ha avuto come effetto quello di ridurre il valore della scuola quale strumento di promozione sociale, accrescendo di fatto i privilegi delle classi elevate... scuole d'altri tempi, concordo ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2014)

alla faccia dell'arroganza 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che nessuno ha letto il mio unico intervento.
> Ma a voi piacciono tanto le chiacchiere vuote.
> La mente aperta si testa sul pratico, amici miei.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me
> poi credo che a tutti sia capitato di conoscere persone che si sono "fatte" da sole e hanno avuto successo, e di pensare: che peccato che non abbiano avuto ANCHE la possibilità di studiare!
> nel senso che queste persone ce l'hanno fatta nonostante la mancanza di basi, e che molto probabilmente con le basi avrebbero potuto fare meno fatica o fare di più o espandersi in altri campi etc. etc.,  o anche solo essere più dialetticamente affascinanti
> queste persone suscitano stima ma anche un senso di dispiacere perchè inizialmente non hanno avuto le possibilità


condivido senz'altro


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla faccia dell'arroganza



speriamo che non c'entri l'infedeltà con la mentalità aperta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'avvenuta acquisizione  del metodo è più facilmente riscontrabile quando dal mondo accademico letterario e puramente speculativo vai a fare un lavoro diametralmente opposto, magari nel bieco mondo dei servizi, dove ci si deve confrontare giornalmente con chi non ha avuto l'otium per speculare sulla filosofia presocratica. Allora sì vedi se la tua mente si è aperta.
> Il resto è chiacchiera astratta.
> Mia nota personale:
> A me sarebbe piaciuto, a posteriori ovviamente, aver fatto il classico: perché solo lì insegnano il greco, l'unico tassello che A ME manca per una formazione completa.


se intendi questo intervento, il fatto che non abbia risposto non vuol dire che non legga. Non ho risposto perché era un'asserzione e non una riflessione e perché sono in disaccordo sulla sua chiave, soprattutto perché se il metodo o quel che vuoi lo banalizzi, ancora, sempre e solo nel mondo del lavoro, altro che cultura vicaria (quella contro la quale ogni mio intervento è stato scritto)... per sopportare un lavoro che ti fa schifo (parli tu di bieco, mica io) bastano forse una lettura abbreviata degli stoici e _le mie prigioni_ di Silvio Pellico. O il ricorso alla religione, tanto c'è la prossima vita.
Volgere al pragmatico ogni conoscenza, come se il metro del giudizio fosse sempre e solo il lavoro, lo lascio ai governi di destra e ai berlusconiani in senso allargato. Categorie che personalmente non ritengo essere né colte, né libere, né degne di stima. La contrapposizione otium/negotium ha fatto il suo tempo da mò. Ora esiste solo il negotium, e se secondo te il fondamentale è tutt'altro te la tiri. Dicono.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> speriamo che non c'entri l'infedeltà con la mentalità aperta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla faccia dell'arroganza


Non so se si è notato che qui arrogante è qualcun altro


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so se si è notato che qui arrogante è qualcun altro


annablume può avere una certa spocchia (non è che non ne abbia già parlato con lei) ma la rivolge all'interlocutore del momento, non generalizza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se intendi questo intervento, il fatto che non abbia risposto non vuol dire che non legga. Non ho risposto perché era un'asserzione e non una riflessione e perché sono in disaccordo sulla sua chiave, soprattutto perché se il metodo o quel che vuoi lo banalizzi, ancora, sempre e solo nel mondo del lavoro, altro che cultura vicaria (quella contro la quale ogni mio intervento è stato scritto)... per sopportare un lavoro che ti fa schifo (parli tu di bieco, mica io) bastano forse una lettura abbreviata degli stoici e _le mie prigioni_ di Silvio Pellico. O il ricorso alla religione, tanto c'è la prossima vita.
> Volgere al pragmatico ogni conoscenza, come se il metro del giudizio fosse sempre e solo il lavoro, lo lascio ai governi di destra e ai berlusconiani in senso allargato. Categorie che personalmente non ritengo essere né colte, né libere, né degne di stima. La contrapposizione otium/negotium ha fatto il suo tempo da mò. Ora esiste solo il negotium, e se secondo te il fondamentale è tutt'altro te la tiri. Dicono.


Tu non  hai proprio capito.
Il "bieco" non è un mio giudizio di valore.
È il tuo, che parli per categorie di persone.
Classicisti sì, classicisti no.
Tu non ti sei mai spostata dall'ambiente accademico. Io sì.
E di molto. E lì ho testato la mia vera apertura o chiusura mentale, e ho saputo modificarla. 

Non è volgere al pragmatico, è verificare che i tuoi studi sulla letteraria latina servono A formarti un modo di procedere in OGNI ambito, non solo in quello accademico.
Tu in questa discussione stai dimostrando esattamente il contrario, e se inizialmente ero tutto sommato concorde con alcuni tuoi interventi, nel proseguo comincio a formarmi l'idea che il liceo classico tutta questa apertura la fornisce solo a chi è già predisposto ad averla.

Parlando con un'insegnante proprio stamattina sono venuta a conoscenza di una carenza della formazione classica: la matematica e la scienza. Ora tu puoi aver avuto insegnanti competenti e una famiglia stimolante alle spalle che ha supplito a questa lacuna, ma è confermato che il liceo classico non approfondisce in modo esauriente l'approccio SCIENTIFICO.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

non m'intendo proprio come sono le possibilità di formazione in Italia. 
Ma tutta questa importanza o valore ad un percorso accademico, non riesco a vederla ... 

Ci sono mestieri di non poco conto, che richiedono altre vie ... 
Dipende ... come sempre ...


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> annablume può avere una certa spocchia (non è che non ne abbia già parlato con lei) ma la rivolge all'interlocutore del momento, non generalizza


Ma quale spocchia. Io lo chiamo limite.


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se intendi questo intervento, il fatto che non abbia risposto non vuol dire che non legga. Non ho risposto perché era un'asserzione e non una riflessione e perché sono in disaccordo sulla sua chiave, soprattutto perché se il metodo o quel che vuoi lo banalizzi, ancora, sempre e solo nel mondo del lavoro, altro che cultura vicaria (quella contro la quale ogni mio intervento è stato scritto)... per sopportare un lavoro che ti fa schifo (parli tu di bieco, mica io) bastano forse una lettura abbreviata degli stoici e _le mie prigioni_ di Silvio Pellico. O il ricorso alla religione, tanto c'è la prossima vita.
> *Volgere al pragmatico ogni conoscenza, come se il metro del giudizio fosse sempre e solo il lavoro, lo lascio ai governi di destra e ai berlusconiani in senso allargato.* Categorie che personalmente non ritengo essere né colte, né libere, né degne di stima. La contrapposizione otium/negotium ha fatto il suo tempo da mò. Ora esiste solo il negotium, e se secondo te il fondamentale è tutt'altro te la tiri. Dicono.



ma in alcuni campi, cazzarola se te ne accorgi se manca una visione d'insieme! 
che altro non è che logica, collegamenti ed elasticità, discendenti direttamente dagli studi
tipo nel mio campo, che tocca anche quello fiscale, commerciale, amministrativo, privato etc., ho avuto appassionanti discussioni con funzionari, commercialisti, tecnici di vario tipo, e se non si sanno fare i collegamenti non si arriverà mai alla soluzione dei problemi o ad un'interpretazione corretta delle varie norme in rapporto alla fattispecie pratica...
questo è uno dei motivi per cui i burocrati sono generalmente un incubo


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale spocchia. Io lo chiamo limite.


ne abbiamo tutti.ultimamente il tuo sembra l'incapacità di non mordere chi tocca tubarao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne abbiamo tutti.ultimamente il tuo sembra l'incapacità di non mordere chi tocca tubarao


Non me lo riconosco come limite. La generalizzazione di cui mi accusavi prima non era casuale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu non  hai proprio capito.
> Il "bieco" non è un mio giudizio di valore.
> È il tuo, che parli per categorie di persone.
> Classicisti sì, classicisti no.
> ...


ma tu che ne sai quale è stato il mio percorso? ma cosa ne sai di quali lavori faccio o ho fatto? Mi occupo di promozione culturale a vari ambiti e per vari soggetti; dovrei, per testare l'adattabilità, lavorare in una banca? E classicisti sì, classicisti no lo dici tu. Io ho detto che la cultura liceale è più vasta e più libera della cultura pragmatica dei tecnici. Ho anche detto, di entrambi i licei, che forma un metodo attraverso il quale puoi accedere a qualsiasi percorso universitario. Dissenti?  Fra i due, domanda posta nel primo intervento, ho detto che per me è migliore il primo (entrambe le lingue morte e maggior numero di ore nelle materie umanistiche) affiancando però l'espressione al dato che: dipende dalla qualità della scuola. Un buon liceo, quale che sia, è meglio di un liceo all'acqua di rose. E poi, da quando in qua il procedere in ogni ambito è sinonimo di maggior validità? Anche lavorare nell'industria degli armamenti? O ingrassare le casse di Berlusconi? O scrivere in un giornale di propaganda? O far parte di equitalia? Sull'approccio scientifico, abbiamo già detto che ce ne sono, e tanti, che dal classico fanno fisica. Ergo, se si vuole, si fa. A parità di livello di scuola, per me, il classico è migliore perché esplora maggiormente l'umano (come dice Bruni) che le leggi del mondo; cosa che, a meno che non prosegui gli studi in quel campo, non fai praticamente più (non eri tu che diceva sprezzantella dell'otium e della riflessione sui presocratici?). In ongi caso, qualitativamente parlando, li ritengo sostanzialmente pari, come Fantastica, col solo distinguo che la matematica o gli studi scientifici li puoi recuperare in seguito, se interessano (ho esempi sotto gli occhi ogni giorno). Al classico le materie scientifiche si fanno, comunque, tanto quanta filosofia si fa allo scientifico. Se vale la quantità dell'uno, vale la quantità dell'altro. O no? E comunque, ripeto, non ho mai avuto un atteggiamento sprezzante contro lo scientifico. Ho sempre mostrato, invece, di considerare importantissima la formazione umanistica, il più possibile svincolata dal mercato, quale che sia il percorso che si farà poi. In che modo questa posizione è arrogante? Sicuramente ritengo il percorso liceale, all'interno della via superiori/università (precondizione) superiore oggettivamente a quello tecnico o professionale. Che è altro che dire che le persone che vengono dal tecnico sono di categoria b. Non l'ho nemmeno mai pensato, per quel che vale. Penso solo: che peccato non abbiano mai studiato queste cose così rilevanti, esattamente come diceva Free. 

ah, "tu non hai proprio capito" è sprezzantello anzichenò. Dire: non mi sono spiegata lo è un filino meno, convieni? Arroganza è credere di sapere cosa un altro pensa al di là delle sue parole. Non me ne sembri immune.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma in alcuni campi, cazzarola se te ne accorgi se manca una visione d'insieme!
> che altro non è che logica, collegamenti ed elasticità, discendenti direttamente dagli studi
> tipo nel mio campo, che tocca anche quello fiscale, commerciale, amministrativo, privato etc., ho avuto appassionanti discussioni con funzionari, commercialisti, tecnici di vario tipo, e se non si sanno fare i collegamenti non si arriverà mai alla soluzione dei problemi o ad un'interpretazione corretta delle varie norme in rapporto alla fattispecie pratica...
> questo è uno dei motivi per cui i burocrati sono generalmente un incubo


ma certo! Ma una cosa è la visione d'insieme, l'elasticità, il collegamento, una cosa è dire: se la letteratura latina non ti ha reso in grado di fare qualsiasi cosa, non ha avuto senso. Eccheè. :singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne abbiamo tutti.ultimamente il tuo sembra l'incapacità di non mordere chi tocca Tubarao


E io che volevo invitarlo al mare per farmi insegnare ad usare il forum ed inserire foto......ma Chiara di me si fida.

ho passato i fatidici 55.

Posso Chiara?

Solo x sfruttarlo tecnologicamente.....sono una frana......puoi venire anche tu  c'è posto fino al 10 agosto. ...due insegnanti:up:


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

ma alla fine, come è già stato detto, dipende anche o soprattutto dal soggetto. 

Mio cognato e mia sorella, hanno studiato umanistica e filosofia ecc. 
Lui è vicedirettore di un liceo e lei insegnante ... ma sono una catastrofe viventi per il pratico,
o per problemi logici. UNA CATASTROFE. Non affiderei neanche il mio basilico, per dire. 

Invece conosco uno, che ha interrotto il liceo e ha iniziato un apprendistato di commercio. 
Si è lavorato su su su ... ha un'intelligenza e un linguaggio filato ... e oggi è vicedirettore
di un'azienda importante e i suoi dipendenti sono laureati ... Lui ha sempre sostenuto, 
che non tutti riescono a imparare tramite la parola scritta ... c'è chi impara sul campo ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E io che volevo invitarlo al mare per farmi insegnare ad usare il forum ed inserire foto......ma Chiara di me si fida.
> 
> ho passato i fatidici 55.
> 
> ...


tu sei sempre al mare, mannaggia come friggo


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2014)

qomuncue su cuesta cuestione pretamente  qulturale io ne so più di voi, banda di ignioranti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai quale è stato il mio percorso? ma cosa ne sai di quali lavori faccio o ho fatto? Mi occupo di promozione culturale a vari ambiti e per vari soggetti; dovrei, per testare l'adattabilità, lavorare in una banca? E classicisti sì, classicisti no lo dici tu. Io ho detto che la cultura liceale è più vasta e più libera della cultura pragmatica dei tecnici. Ho anche detto, di entrambi i licei, che forma un metodo attraverso il quale puoi accedere a qualsiasi percorso universitario. Dissenti?  Fra i due, domanda posta nel primo intervento, ho detto che per me è migliore il primo (entrambe le lingue morte e maggior numero di ore nelle materie umanistiche) affiancando però l'espressione al dato che: dipende dalla qualità della scuola. Un buon liceo, quale che sia, è meglio di un liceo all'acqua di rose. E poi, da quando in qua il procedere in ogni ambito è sinonimo di maggior validità? Anche lavorare nell'industria degli armamenti? O ingrassare le casse di Berlusconi? O scrivere in un giornale di propaganda? O far parte di equitalia? Sull'approccio scientifico, abbiamo già detto che ce ne sono, e tanti, che dal classico fanno fisica. Ergo, se si vuole, si fa. A parità di livello di scuola, per me, il classico è migliore perché esplora maggiormente l'umano (come dice Bruni) che le leggi del mondo; cosa che, a meno che non prosegui gli studi in quel campo, non fai praticamente più (non eri tu che diceva sprezzantella dell'otium e della riflessione sui presocratici?). In ongi caso, qualitativamente parlando, li ritengo sostanzialmente pari, come Fantastica, col solo distinguo che la matematica o gli studi scientifici li puoi recuperare in seguito, se interessano (ho esempi sotto gli occhi ogni giorno). Al classico le materie scientifiche si fanno, comunque, tanto quanta filosofia si fa allo scientifico. Se vale la quantità dell'uno, vale la quantità dell'altro. O no? E comunque, ripeto, non ho mai avuto un atteggiamento sprezzante contro lo scientifico. Ho sempre mostrato, invece, di considerare importantissima la formazione umanistica, il più possibile svincolata dal mercato, quale che sia il percorso che si farà poi. In che modo questa posizione è arrogante? Sicuramente ritengo il percorso liceale, all'interno della via superiori/università (precondizione) superiore oggettivamente a quello tecnico o professionale. Che è altro che dire che le persone che vengono dal tecnico sono di categoria b. Non l'ho nemmeno mai pensato, per quel che vale. Penso solo: che peccato non abbiano mai studiato queste cose così rilevanti, esattamente come diceva Free.
> 
> ah, "tu non hai proprio capito" è sprezzantello anzichenò. Dire: non mi sono spiegata lo è un filino meno, convieni? Arroganza è credere di sapere cosa un altro pensa al di là delle sue parole. Non me ne sembri immune.


Il punto, cara Anna, é che quello che c'è al di là delle tue parole si vede benissimo.
Vuoi aver ragione? Per quel che mi riguarda ce l'hai.
Sono stata la prima in questa discussione (o tra le prime) a scrivere che il liceo classico ha un senso anche nel 2014: che mi sarebbe piaciuto imparare il greco. E sono in totale disaccordo con l'asserzione che chi ha intrapreso questo tipo di studi non serva a un cazzo. Se non altro potrebbero diventare dei bravi insegnanti, di cui c'è bisogno.
Ma, come ripeto, l'acquisizione di un metodo la testi quando dalla lettura de: "i più vaghi e più soavi fiori" passi a applicazioni pratiche di qualsivoglia genere che ti consentano di svolgere o far svolgere al meglio un'attività, e non solo per la sua monetizzazione/ razionalizzazione: ma anche  per la tua soddisfazione personale di avere lavorato senza sprecare risorse inutili, ad esempio. Solo lì vedo la completezza dell'individuo e capisco se il suo percorso di formazione ha avuto un senso.


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

qulturale io ne so più di voi, banda di ignioranti[/QUOTE]

Certamente.

io voglio solo imparare ad usare ste diavolerie  che i bambini ormai usano ad un anno o  poco più  mentre per me sono enigmi irrisolvibili.

Farò un inserzione su Subito.it 


Sono sempre al mare ed anche oggi da incanto..ma le foto non le vedrete mai.

Voglio un informatico. .....paziente e dotato. Non datato. Dotato.

Datata ci sono io.

Se cucina meglio. Pessima cuoca.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certamente.
> 
> io voglio solo imparare ad usare ste diavolerie  che i bambini ormai usano ad un anno o  poco più  mentre per me sono enigmi irrisolvibili.
> 
> ...


Per insegnarti sta roba basterebbe anche una scimmia mediamente ammaestrata.


----------



## Divì (19 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ovvio, faremo così. Solo che oscilla paurosamente e ormai i termini per le iscrizioni stanno per chiudersi .... Ora sembra pro classico ma è bravissimo in matematica e non ama l'italiano ....



Io ho fatto il classico con molta soddisfazione, laureata in filosofia, faccio tutt'altro nella vita e solo recentemente ho scoperto facendo per gioco un test di orientamento all'universita' che avrei potuto (dovuto?) orientarmi a discipline come informatica, ingegneria o matematica ....

I miei figli hanno fatto entrambi lo scientifico, il primo con fatica (per tutta la famiglia) ma ora fa un lavoro che gli piace, il meccanico, il secondo per scelta, esprimendo il suo dissenso verso il classico che ha "poca matematica"

Ora iniziera' il quarto anno e non tornerebbe mai indietro, tanto che vuol fare matematica all'universita'.

Io, soprattutto dopo l'esperienza del primo, ero molto fredda nei confronti della sua scelta, ma lui non ha oscillato per niente, e' stato determinato, e abbiamo incontrato bravi insegnanti che hanno saputo ben consigliarlo.

Alla fine, in un modo o nell'altro, nessuno dei due si e' fatto condizionare, e io ne sono fiera.


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per insegnarti sta roba basterebbe anche una scimmia mediamente ammaestrata.


Questo lo pensi tu.

Io sono dura a memorizzare i vari passaggi.

non so inserire le foto qui.

lo sapevo fare nel forum dove scrivevo anni fa e mi aveva insegnato un forumista che era venuto proprio qui al mare con la moglie..


poi in periodo elettorale hanno chiuso il forum (ci consideravano pericolosi..) ah ah ah

Quando lo hanno riaperto abbiamo disertato in molti...... morto pure il forum.
...

Con i cellulari non mandavo i messaggi e su certi neppure riuscivo a leggerli.....purtroppo.


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico con molta soddisfazione, laureata in filosofia, faccio tutt'altro nella vita e solo recentemente ho scoperto facendo per gioco un test di orientamento all'universita' che avrei potuto (dovuto?) orientarmi a discipline come informatica, ingegneria o matematica ....
> 
> I miei figli hanno fatto entrambi lo scientifico, il primo con fatica (per tutta la famiglia) ma ora fa un lavoro che gli piace, il meccanico, il secondo per scelta, esprimendo il suo dissenso verso il classico che ha "poca matematica"
> 
> ...


Ciao Divina, tutto bene?

Direi di si dalla frase in fondo ah ah ah. ......


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo lo pensi tu.
> 
> Io sono dura a memorizzare i vari passaggi.
> 
> ...


Nel dubbio di non saper fare basta mandarle (le foto dico) a qualcuno che le inserisca al posto tuo. La saprai mandare una mail con delle foto, vero? Te l'hanno insegnato nel forum di terroristi che frequentavi?


----------



## Divì (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Divina, tutto bene?
> 
> Direi di si dalla frase in fondo ah ah ah. ......


 Una risata vi seppellira'.....

Cosa farei se non avessi il mio sense of humor ad asciugarmi le lacrime?

Si' comunque tutto bene. Sono al mare, mio marito non ha occhi che per me, mi sono rifatta il guardaroba, cambio casa, e siamo arrivati qui in vespa, un romantico viaggio di sei ore, come due fidanzati degli anni settanta (piu' o meno questa e' l'eta' del mezzo).

Ho pensato: se non puoi farlo crescere, abbassati!

Per ora funziona. Finche' dura.....:smile:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico con molta soddisfazione, laureata in filosofia, faccio tutt'altro nella vita e solo recentemente ho scoperto facendo per gioco un test di orientamento all'universita' che avrei potuto (dovuto?) orientarmi a discipline come informatica, ingegneria o matematica ....
> 
> I miei figli hanno fatto entrambi lo scientifico, il primo con fatica (per tutta la famiglia) ma ora fa un lavoro che gli piace, il meccanico, il secondo per scelta, esprimendo il suo dissenso verso il classico che ha "poca matematica"
> 
> ...


già.
che poi come si può , pur con tutte le buone intenzioni del mondo, decidere il percorso di studi di un figlio se non è quello che sente come più congeniale?
o indicargli  che ,siccome c'è bisogno di idraulici ,lui non dovrà seguire un percorso umanistico come gradirebbe


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> l dubbio di non saper fare basta mandarle (le foto dico) a qualcuno che le inserisca al posto tuo. La saprai mandare una mail con delle foto, vero? Te l'hanno insegnato nel forum di terroristi che frequentavi?


Sì.  Me lo ha  insegnato la mia  bimba  più piccola. 

Ma mi scoccia disturbare altri e poi dovrei avere l'indirizzo email.

Invitero' mio nipote...ma è timido.....non so se è disposto a presentarmi la sua ragazza. Mai vista.

Non ho pensato di chiederlo ad un amico esperto ospite in una casa vicina, ormai e' partito.

Era un bel forum nei primi anni, peccato fosse di un quotidiano bigotto.


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Una risata vi seppellira'.....
> 
> Cosa farei se non avessi il mio sense of humor ad asciugarmi le lacrime?
> 
> ...


Fai benissimo, dal cambiare casa al guardaroba, agli uomini piacciono di più le donne che gli costano molto a quelle che si sacrificano, quindi  continua a spendere e tienilo su di giri.

non rinunciare a niente di quello che puoi permetterti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il punto, cara Anna, é che quello che c'è al di là delle tue parole si vede benissimo.
> Vuoi aver ragione? Per quel che mi riguarda ce l'hai.
> Sono stata la prima in questa discussione (o tra le prime) a scrivere che il liceo classico ha un senso anche nel 2014: che mi sarebbe piaciuto imparare il greco. E sono in totale disaccordo con l'asserzione che chi ha intrapreso questo tipo di studi non serva a un cazzo. Se non altro potrebbero diventare dei bravi insegnanti, di cui c'è bisogno.
> Ma, come ripeto, l'acquisizione di un metodo la testi quando dalla lettura de: "i più vaghi e più soavi fiori" passi a applicazioni pratiche di qualsivoglia genere che ti consentano di svolgere o far svolgere al meglio un'attività, e non solo per la sua monetizzazione/ razionalizzazione: ma anche  per la tua soddisfazione personale di avere lavorato senza sprecare risorse inutili, ad esempio. Solo lì vedo la completezza dell'individuo e capisco se il suo percorso di formazione ha avuto un senso.



Blume. Scusa, ma questo a me pare allucinante, anzi: lo è. Non voglio avere ragione su di me, sia mai: mi conosci meglio tu senz'altro.   Il concetto di aver sprecato risorse inutili io non l'ho mai avuto, nemmeno quando dormivo 3 ore per notte per fare una cosa che non sapevo come sarebbe andata a finire. Nemmeno quando ho fatto cose che poi non sono andate assolutamente a finire bene. Sarà che sono stupida. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì.  Me lo ha  insegnato la mia  bimba  più piccola.
> 
> Ma mi scoccia disturbare altri e poi dovrei avere l'indirizzo email.
> 
> ...


Quotidiano bigotto? Mmm. Boh. Il Foglio (ma esiste ancora?)?


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quotidiano bigotto? Mmm. Boh. Il Foglio (ma esiste ancora?)?


Esiste ma non era quello.

altri soldi pubblici gettati per il foglio che ovviamente non compra nessuno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel dubbio di non saper fare basta mandarle (le foto dico) a qualcuno che le inserisca al posto tuo. La saprai mandare una mail con delle foto, vero? Te l'hanno insegnato nel forum di terroristi che frequentavi?


Ma nei mp non si possono mettere le foto vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma nei mp non si possono mettere le foto vero?


Non credo.


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma nei mp non si possono mettere le foto vero?


Sì che si può. 

È farlo che non è facile per me.


Ma io ne ho ricevuta una.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai quale è stato il mio percorso? ma cosa ne sai di quali lavori faccio o ho fatto? Mi occupo di promozione culturale a vari ambiti e per vari soggetti; dovrei, per testare l'adattabilità, lavorare in una banca? E classicisti sì, classicisti no lo dici tu. Io ho detto che la cultura liceale è più vasta e più libera della cultura pragmatica dei tecnici. Ho anche detto, di entrambi i licei, che forma un metodo attraverso il quale puoi accedere a qualsiasi percorso universitario. Dissenti?  Fra i due, domanda posta nel primo intervento, ho detto che per me è migliore il primo (entrambe le lingue morte e maggior numero di ore nelle materie umanistiche) affiancando però l'espressione al dato che: dipende dalla qualità della scuola. Un buon liceo, quale che sia, è meglio di un liceo all'acqua di rose. E poi, da quando in qua il procedere in ogni ambito è sinonimo di maggior validità? Anche lavorare nell'industria degli armamenti? O ingrassare le casse di Berlusconi? O scrivere in un giornale di propaganda? *O far parte di equitalia?* Sull'approccio scientifico, abbiamo già detto che ce ne sono, e tanti, che dal classico fanno fisica. Ergo, se si vuole, si fa. A parità di livello di scuola, per me, il classico è migliore perché esplora maggiormente l'umano (come dice Bruni) che le leggi del mondo; cosa che, a meno che non prosegui gli studi in quel campo, non fai praticamente più (non eri tu che diceva sprezzantella dell'otium e della riflessione sui presocratici?). In ongi caso, qualitativamente parlando, li ritengo sostanzialmente pari, come Fantastica, col solo distinguo che la matematica o gli studi scientifici li puoi recuperare in seguito, se interessano (ho esempi sotto gli occhi ogni giorno). Al classico le materie scientifiche si fanno, comunque, tanto quanta filosofia si fa allo scientifico. Se vale la quantità dell'uno, vale la quantità dell'altro. O no? E comunque, ripeto, non ho mai avuto un atteggiamento sprezzante contro lo scientifico. Ho sempre mostrato, invece, di considerare importantissima la formazione umanistica, il più possibile svincolata dal mercato, quale che sia il percorso che si farà poi. In che modo questa posizione è arrogante? Sicuramente ritengo il percorso liceale, all'interno della via superiori/università (precondizione) superiore oggettivamente a quello tecnico o professionale. Che è altro che dire che le persone che vengono dal tecnico sono di categoria b. Non l'ho nemmeno mai pensato, per quel che vale. Penso solo: che peccato non abbiano mai studiato queste cose così rilevanti, esattamente come diceva Free.
> 
> ah, "tu non hai proprio capito" è sprezzantello anzichenò. Dire: non mi sono spiegata lo è un filino meno, convieni? Arroganza è credere di sapere cosa un altro pensa al di là delle sue parole. Non me ne sembri immune.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

Su tutto il resto.....fatevi una canna  Noi all'ITI ce ne facevamo tante.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì che si può.
> 
> È farlo che non è facile per me.
> 
> ...


ma non si possono mettere solo quelle prese da Internet?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Su tutto il resto.....fatevi una canna  Noi all'ITI ce ne facevamo tante.


Anche noi al linguistico. Poi ci prendeva la fame chimica e rubavamo tutte le merende che trovavamo sotto i banchi delle nostre compagne


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non si possono mettere solo quelle prese da Internet?


No. Io ho ricevuto una foto normalissima.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì che si può.
> 
> È farlo che non è facile per me.
> 
> ...


Allora: sul forum puoi proprio caricarci immagini che hai sul pc, un po' come si fa con le mail, via pm le immagini non è possibile caricarle direttamente ma devono essere caricate altrove su internet e poi visualizzate sul pm.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No. Io ho ricevuto una foto normalissima.


Ma non si può! 

Tuba spiegami come si fa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: sul forum puoi proprio caricarci immagini che hai sul pc, un po' come si fa con le mail, via pm le immagini non è possibile caricarle direttamente ma devono essere caricate altrove su internet e poi visualizzate sul pm.



Ecco!

ma come si fa a caricarle su Internet?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: sul forum puoi proprio caricarci immagini che hai sul pc, un po' come si fa con le mail, via pm le immagini non è possibile caricarle direttamente ma devono essere caricate altrove su internet e poi visualizzate sul pm.


Joey come stai? Mi spieghi perché scrivi spesso "le patate"? È una cosa tua oppure slang della tua zona?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ecco!
> 
> ma come si fa a caricarle su Internet?


Devi caricarle su un sito di hosting, non è difficile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devi caricarle su un sito di hosting, non è difficile.


Cosa sarebbe?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Joey come stai? Mi spieghi perché scrivi spesso "le patate"? È una cosa tua oppure slang della tua zona?


Perchè mi capita di usare quella stessa espressione anche dal vivo. In parte è slang.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non si può!
> 
> Tuba spiegami come si fa


Per mandare le immagini via PM devi per forza farle tramite un link.

Quindi se vuoi mandare un'immagine che hai sul tuo pc devi caricarla prima su un sito che consente l'upload d'immagini (tipo tinypic). Un volta uploadata l'immagine prendi il link e lo mandi via pm a che te pare a te.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anche noi al linguistico. Poi ci prendeva la fame chimica e rubavamo tutte le merende che trovavamo sotto i banchi delle nostre compagne


Peccato che hai fatto il linguistico. Non avresti mai potuto studiare informatica.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè mi capita di usare quella stessa espressione anche dal vivo. In parte è slang.


Ma è uno slang tuo o lo usano anche altre persone che vivono nella tua zona?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per mandare le immagini via PM devi per forza farle tramite un link.
> 
> Quindi se vuoi mandare un'immagine che hai sul tuo pc devi caricarla prima su un sito che consente l'upload d'immagini (tipo tinypic). Un volta uploadata l'immagine prendi il link e lo mandi via pm a che te pare a te.


Ma poi le vedono tutti?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne abbiamo tutti.ultimamente il tuo sembra l'incapacità di non mordere chi tocca tubarao


Forse ha invece risposto semplicemente perché le andava


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Peccato che hai fatto il linguistico. Non avresti mai potuto studiare informatica.


Ma infatti non ci capisco una mazza... Penso che l'abbiano capito pure le patate!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma poi le vedono tutti?


Su alcuni si su alcuni no.

Fatti un giro con Google trova quello che ti piace di più e registrati.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Su alcuni si su alcuni no.
> 
> Fatti un giro con Google trova quello che ti piace di più e registrati.


E dai, dimmelo tu uno dove non si vedono


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: sul forum puoi proprio caarrangia. ..immagini che hai sul pc, un po' come si fa con le mail, via pm le per decenni agini non è possibile caricarle direttamente ma devono essere caricate altrove su internet e poi visualizzate sul pm.


Che intendi x caricate altrove su internet?

Io so solo che era una foto......da dove l'abbiano presa non lo so ma per caricarle le devi mettere sul PC o non basta?

Ho rifiutato tre inviti a cena.....ma adesso ho fame e mi arrangio...sto diventando un orso.....quanto mi piace ottobre qui. Pensare che per decenni era nota come una casa-ristorante.

A dopo.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente, non intendo discutere, e tantomeno svalutare, le tue esperienze. Anzi, sicuramente conosci i dettagli di lì molto meglio di me. C'è gente oculata e capace e questo non di discute. Direi, anzi, che è scontato che il Veneto in generale si stia portando bene. Cosa che, tra l'altro, mi fa anche piacere, non fosse che per motivi sentimentali: abbiamo in casa, da qualche parte, la medaglia d'argento di un bisnonno marinaio morto per difendere Venezia poco meno di 100 anni fa.
> Ciò che discuto è le conseguenze che trai da questa situazione. Ad esempio, a me risulta che l'Italia, e vari paesi europei, hanno crisi di liquidità: mancano i soldi. Non stiamo qui a discutere perché: mi limiterei al fatto. Questo, in termini macroeconomici causa una grossa serie di problemi. E' poi chiaro che in singole realtà questo limite di liquidità non si senta affatto. Anzi: poiché i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, se da una parte mancano da altre son troppi.
> La tentazione di rifuggiarsi nel proprio "particulare" è forte. Ma dubito sia sensata: sperare di salvare il Veneto, da solo, nel caos generale di un capitalismo ingestibile politicamente, è come voler andare a caccia di balene con il retino. L'interesse del VEneti, come il mio e di tutti coloro che vivono in questa penisola, è che lo Stato riesca a prendere il controllo della situazione avviando forme di gestione politica dell'economia. Azione che, ovviamente, lo Stato potrà fare solo unitamente all'impegno di altri Stati.


A me sembra che solo durante il Fascismo ci fosse il controllo della situazione.
A me sembra che la situazione sia fuori controllo.
A me sembra che in Europa ne abbiano le palle piene di tutte le nostre chiacchere e richieste di deroghe.

I soldi sono nelle banche.
Prova per gioco...prova a chiedere 50mila euro in dieci anni...
Prova in rete...
Vedrai quante proposte ricevi...

I soldi mancano caso mai
Perchè se ne sono sprecate voragini.

Insomma io chiedo solo una prova di 5 anni.
Per vedere se finiamo come il Lussemburgo come che so un paese da terzo mondo.

COme mai mio caro, e sono andato a vedere...la Slovenia è risorta? Eh?
COme mai quando è riuscita a togliersi da certi mondi è risorta?

E si fanno ottimi affari con gli Sloveni.

Preferisco chiedere una mano ad un Sloveno che non allo stato italiano.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente, non intendo discutere, e tantomeno svalutare, le tue esperienze. Anzi, sicuramente conosci i dettagli di lì molto meglio di me. C'è gente oculata e capace e questo non di discute. Direi, anzi, che è scontato che il Veneto in generale si stia portando bene. Cosa che, tra l'altro, mi fa anche piacere, non fosse che per motivi sentimentali: abbiamo in casa, da qualche parte, la medaglia d'argento di un bisnonno marinaio morto per difendere Venezia poco meno di 100 anni fa.
> Ciò che discuto è le conseguenze che trai da questa situazione. Ad esempio, a me risulta che l'Italia, e vari paesi europei, hanno crisi di liquidità: mancano i soldi. Non stiamo qui a discutere perché: mi limiterei al fatto. Questo, in termini macroeconomici causa una grossa serie di problemi. E' poi chiaro che in singole realtà questo limite di liquidità non si senta affatto. Anzi: poiché i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, se da una parte mancano da altre son troppi.
> La tentazione di rifuggiarsi nel proprio "particulare" è forte. Ma dubito sia sensata: sperare di salvare il Veneto, da solo, nel caos generale di un capitalismo ingestibile politicamente, è come voler andare a caccia di balene con il retino. L'interesse del VEneti, come il mio e di tutti coloro che vivono in questa penisola, è che lo Stato riesca a prendere il controllo della situazione avviando forme di gestione politica dell'economia. Azione che, ovviamente, lo Stato potrà fare solo unitamente all'impegno di altri Stati.


Ecco guarda Sivori spiega bene certe cose.
E ricorda Tullio che la mia idea sul vero volto dello stato italiano la maturai nel 1997 
e non dimentico.
Come non dimentico i fatti di Canale di Scodosia.

Che si vergognino.

[video=youtube;gTh8YRY3Dms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTh8YRY3Dms[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente, non intendo discutere, e tantomeno svalutare, le tue esperienze. Anzi, sicuramente conosci i dettagli di lì molto meglio di me. C'è gente oculata e capace e questo non di discute. Direi, anzi, che è scontato che il Veneto in generale si stia portando bene. Cosa che, tra l'altro, mi fa anche piacere, non fosse che per motivi sentimentali: abbiamo in casa, da qualche parte, la medaglia d'argento di un bisnonno marinaio morto per difendere Venezia poco meno di 100 anni fa.
> Ciò che discuto è le conseguenze che trai da questa situazione. Ad esempio, a me risulta che l'Italia, e vari paesi europei, hanno crisi di liquidità: mancano i soldi. Non stiamo qui a discutere perché: mi limiterei al fatto. Questo, in termini macroeconomici causa una grossa serie di problemi. E' poi chiaro che in singole realtà questo limite di liquidità non si senta affatto. Anzi: poiché i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, se da una parte mancano da altre son troppi.
> La tentazione di rifuggiarsi nel proprio "particulare" è forte. Ma dubito sia sensata: sperare di salvare il Veneto, da solo, nel caos generale di un capitalismo ingestibile politicamente, è come voler andare a caccia di balene con il retino. L'interesse del VEneti, come il mio e di tutti coloro che vivono in questa penisola, è che lo Stato riesca a prendere il controllo della situazione avviando forme di gestione politica dell'economia. Azione che, ovviamente, lo Stato potrà fare solo unitamente all'impegno di altri Stati.


Non dimentico questa storia finchè campo.
Il vero volto del governo Italiano.

[video=youtube;m1IxwEaflUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1IxwEaflUU[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2014)

Tanto finiscono tutti ar Pigneto a fa i cocktails   

[video=youtube;Xle5wNdvdxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xle5wNdvdxY&feature=share[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;seEhOShK0cc]http://youtu.be/seEhOShK0cc[/video]


ma l'avete visto questo film? Mi fa schiantare il tipo quando dice "te sei laureato!" "No, no, lo giuro!" "Te l'ho detto che non assumo laureati!!!" "Ma è stato un errore di gioventù! Sono pentito!"


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2014)

Visto.  Stupendo.

Tocca fa qualcosa per la secchezza delle fauci


----------



## spleen (20 Luglio 2014)

Scusatemi, non posso tacere, continuo a rifiutare:  tecnologia - lavoro - monetizzazione  quindi  - serie B
contapposta a umanesimo - classici - filosofia -speculazione pura  - apertura mentale, non ci riesco proprio.
A chi parla a vanvera di tecnologia e lavoro gli toglierei per un poco i frutti di queste 2 cose:
L'auto, il computer, il telefonino, le medicine, la corrente elettrica, le comodità della vita moderna che utilizza e sfrutta dandole erroneamente per scontate e lo manderei a scaldarsi a legna da tagliare personalmente e a nutrirsi con i presocratici.

Mi spiace sono cresciuto in modo diverso, mi hanno educato a rispettare non solo le persone e la loro dignità ma anche il lavoro onesto di tutti, anche dei più umili, e a valutarlo non solo a paroloni ma a sentirlo dentro, il valore, sempre come fosse di serie A

Lo ho già scritto e lo ripeto, questo disgraziato paese non farà un solo passo in avanti finchè quella che si ritiene "crema" non uscirà dalla sua torre d'avorio per valutare con attenzione cio che la circonda.
Tra l'altro una volta il Lavoro era un valore anche della sinistra e i padri della Repubblica l'hanno messo nell'articolo 1 della nostra Costituzione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusatemi, non posso tacere, continuo a rifiutare:  tecnologia - lavoro - monetizzazione  quindi  - serie B
> contapposta a umanesimo - classici - filosofia -speculazione pura  - apertura mentale, non ci riesco proprio.
> A chi parla a vanvera di tecnologia e lavoro gli toglierei per un poco i frutti di queste 2 cose:
> L'auto, il computer, il telefonino, le medicine, la corrente elettrica, le comodità della vita moderna che utilizza e sfrutta dandole erroneamente per scontate e lo manderei a scaldarsi a legna da tagliare personalmente e a nutrirsi con i presocratici.
> ...



Spleen, non so se parli con me, ma mi preme dire che le serie B e le serie A non fanno parte alcuna di ciò che io ho detto. Io ho detto che la monetizzazione di ciò che monetizzabile non è, è grave; rendere tutto usabile solo in termini di mercato, peggio. Questa, è violenza e sopraffazione: trattare qualasiasi cosa come merce, materiale, che ha un prezzo, e giudicare qualsiasi cosa in base al suo prezzo di mercato. Detto così, un libro vale il suo prezzo di copertina e le sue vendite; un pezzo musicale la sua posizione nelle classifiche. Questo non vuole dire in alcun modo squalificare il lavoro e la tecnologia. Questo out out non è certo nelle mie parole, anzi, il contrario: io dico che, secondo me, la scelta migliore, nel migliore dei mondi possibili, è avere (o che si possa avere) tutto: cultura di base anche seriamente umanisitica, non monetizzabile, e lavoro serio e competente in ogni campo che aggrada. Un mondo che è solo parole (sprezzo?) o 'roba' mi sembra una galera verso la quale corriamo a passi da gigante.


----------



## sienne (20 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

ma l'umanistica, concretamente, cosa è che dà in più? 
Credo, che questa netta divisione ... sia più che altro superata dai nostri tempi. 
Sono convinta, che studi interdisciplinari ... siano i migliori, e queste correnti stanno iniziando. 

Da un lato aprono la mente e la comprensione, che un fenomeno può essere studiato sotto vari aspetti,
e in contemporanea si sviluppa il tipo di approccio più consone al proprio modo di vedere e comprendere ... 
e il pensiero intrecciato e trasversale viene proprio "allenato" ... che è la base per affrontare i vari tipi di problemi. Certo, per dare spazio e la possibilità di sviluppo a ciò, del "sapere" concreto va a scapito di ciò. 

E da qui, per me, diventa chiaro, che non ci può essere una base migliore dell'altra ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma l'umanistica, concretamente, cosa è che dà in più?
> Credo, che questa netta divisione ... sia più che altro superata dai nostri tempi.
> ...


ciao Sienne! che intendi per studi interdisciplinari? In Italia, qualsiasi scuola ha un taglio, anche i licei che sono più 'generalisti' delle scuole tecniche. Se per interdisciplinari intendi tante materie diverse, ci sono (i licei hanno anche le sperimentazioni, dando più spazio a materie inizialmente non incluse o aumentandone l'orario).


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Spleen, non so se parli con me, ma mi preme dire che le serie B e le serie A non fanno parte alcuna di ciò che io ho detto. Io ho detto che la monetizzazione di ciò che monetizzabile non è, è grave; rendere tutto usabile solo in termini di mercato, peggio. Questa, è violenza e sopraffazione: trattare qualasiasi cosa come merce, materiale, che ha un prezzo, e giudicare qualsiasi cosa in base al suo prezzo di mercato. Detto così, un libro vale il suo prezzo di copertina e le sue vendite; un pezzo musicale la sua posizione nelle classifiche. Questo non vuole dire in alcun modo squalificare il lavoro e la tecnologia. Questo out out non è certo nelle mie parole, anzi, il contrario: io dico che, secondo me, la scelta migliore, nel migliore dei mondi possibili, è avere (o che si possa avere) tutto: cultura di base anche seriamente umanisitica, non monetizzabile, e lavoro serio e competente in ogni campo che aggrada. Un mondo che è solo parole (sprezzo?) o 'roba' mi sembra una galera verso la quale corriamo a passi da gigante.



a cosa serve la ricerca di base?

secondo i ricercatori di base, a migliorarci la vita

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/07/17/s...ci-la-vita-B5KbxVFrn5PX95fSVBonXL/pagina.html


----------



## sienne (20 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao Sienne! che intendi per studi interdisciplinari? In Italia, qualsiasi scuola ha un taglio, anche i licei che sono più 'generalisti' delle scuole tecniche. Se per interdisciplinari intendi tante materie diverse, ci sono (i licei hanno anche le sperimentazioni, dando più spazio a materie inizialmente non incluse o aumentandone l'orario).



Ciao AB,

Qui, in parte è già concretizzata e penso che esiste un equivalente anche in Italia e altri paesi. 
I primi nove anni di scuola - parte obbligatoria - e senza entrare in merito ai tre livelli, c'è una 
materia che è interdisciplinare ed è quella che comprende più lezioni. Poiché chimica, biologia,
fisica, religione, letteratura ecc. vengono studiati ad un esempio in contemporanea. Materie 
come lingue, matematica, sport, musica ... rimangono separati. Un esempio semplice: volare / volo. 
Lo si studia dalla mitologia di Icarus fino all'aspetto meccanico ... da più angolature ... 
Pochissimi ginnasi provano a continuare questo principio, ma per forza di cose - perché 
approfondimenti poi sono richiesti nelle singole materie e con il peso che si ha scelto - 
le lezioni interdisciplinari sono più al margine. 
Quando studiavo all'università ho assistito ai primi corsi interdisciplinari. Studenti dai vari 
rami, più distanti tra se, si univano per prendere in esame un fenomeno. Studenti anche 
dell'ETH (Tecnico ...). Quello che ti rimane impresso, sono i vari metodi ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Luglio 2014)

Io consiglio questo, comunque: non so quanti hanno visto queste lezioni. Questa è l'introduzione del ciclo che poi trovate sullo stesso sito. Qui mi riattacco al 3D sulla felicità: per me studiare con lui è stato un privilegio e una vera chiave di volta, un punto di pura luce, felicità tangibile. Vivrei cento vite a spaccarmi la schiena per poterlo rifare anche una sola singola volta. 

http://www.arte.rai.it/articoli-pro...ezioni-di-salvatore-settis/20000/default.aspx


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Spleen, non so se parli con me, ma mi preme dire che le serie B e le serie A non fanno parte alcuna di ciò che io ho detto. Io ho detto che la monetizzazione di ciò che monetizzabile non è, è grave; rendere tutto usabile solo in termini di mercato, peggio. Questa, è violenza e sopraffazione: trattare qualasiasi cosa come merce, materiale, che ha un prezzo, e giudicare qualsiasi cosa in base al suo prezzo di mercato. Detto così, un libro vale il suo prezzo di copertina e le sue vendite; un pezzo musicale la sua posizione nelle classifiche. Questo non vuole dire in alcun modo squalificare il lavoro e la tecnologia. Questo *out out *non è certo nelle mie parole, anzi, il contrario: io dico che, secondo me, la scelta migliore, nel migliore dei mondi possibili, è avere (o che si possa avere) tutto: cultura di base anche seriamente umanisitica, non monetizzabile, e lavoro serio e competente in ogni campo che aggrada. Un mondo che è solo parole (sprezzo?) o 'roba' mi sembra una galera verso la quale corriamo a passi da gigante.


Gli Stati Uniti ti fanno male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB,
> 
> Qui, in parte è già concretizzata e penso che esiste un equivalente anche in Italia e altri paesi.
> I primi nove anni di scuola - parte obbligatoria - e senza entrare in merito ai tre livelli, c'è una
> ...


questo è bellissimo, e per quella che è la mia esperienza, si fa anche in alcune scuole, di pomeriggio, però, come progetto la cui frequenza non è obbligatoria per i ragazzi. Ho contribuito a comporre e ho partecipato ad alcune di queste lezioni interdisciplinari in un classico per quelle che sono le mie competenze (i temi erano lo spazio, il volume, il tempo: le materie andavano dalla letteratura, l'arte, la fisica, la matematica, la filosofia, la religione, la storia). Un progetto secondo me bellissimo; purtroppo, non essendo ministeriale (cioè: pagato dallo stato) alcune scuole se lo possono permettere e tante altre no. E' un vero peccato e sono daccordo con te: è l'integrazione dei saperi la chiave.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Gli Stati Uniti ti fanno male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a cosa serve la ricerca di base?
> 
> secondo i ricercatori di base, a migliorarci la vita
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/07/17/s...ci-la-vita-B5KbxVFrn5PX95fSVBonXL/pagina.html



eh, migliorare la vita: hai detto il vero fondamentale


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Gli Stati Uniti ti fanno male.



ahahaha, vero! Parlavo proprio in questi termini con un filosofo americano pochi minuti prima. Sorry


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, migliorare la vita: hai detto il vero fondamentale



tuttavia c'è anche la tesi opposta, molto popolare e piuttosto in voga, ovvero che se non sai un sacco di cose di vario tipo, in fondo vivi meglio
...tipo: beato te, che non capisci un cazzo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia c'è anche la tesi opposta, molto popolare e piuttosto in voga, ovvero che se non sai un sacco di cose di vario tipo, in fondo vivi meglio
> ...tipo: beato te, che non capisci un cazzo!



 i governi autoritari sono d'accordo da sempre :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente, non intendo discutere, e tantomeno svalutare, le tue esperienze. Anzi, sicuramente conosci i dettagli di lì molto meglio di me. C'è gente oculata e capace e questo non di discute. Direi, anzi, che è scontato che il Veneto in generale si stia portando bene. Cosa che, tra l'altro, mi fa anche piacere, non fosse che per motivi sentimentali: abbiamo in casa, da qualche parte, la medaglia d'argento di un bisnonno marinaio morto per difendere Venezia poco meno di 100 anni fa.
> Ciò che discuto è le conseguenze che trai da questa situazione. Ad esempio, a me risulta che l'Italia, e vari paesi europei, hanno crisi di liquidità: mancano i soldi. Non stiamo qui a discutere perché: mi limiterei al fatto. Questo, in termini macroeconomici causa una grossa serie di problemi. E' poi chiaro che in singole realtà questo limite di liquidità non si senta affatto. Anzi: poiché i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, se da una parte mancano da altre son troppi.
> La tentazione di rifuggiarsi nel proprio "particulare" è forte. Ma dubito sia sensata: sperare di salvare il Veneto, da solo, nel caos generale di un capitalismo ingestibile politicamente, è come voler andare a caccia di balene con il retino. L'interesse del VEneti, come il mio e di tutti coloro che vivono in questa penisola, è che lo Stato riesca a prendere il controllo della situazione avviando forme di gestione politica dell'economia. Azione che, ovviamente, lo Stato potrà fare solo unitamente all'impegno di altri Stati.


Ecco mi vien su il nervoso.
Ho appena finito di leggermi il decreto legge salva roma ter...

E mi vengono le fumane

SPIEGAMI perchè è giusta una roba del genere...

E non c'è stato nessun decreto salva Vicenza per l'alluvione, nessun decreto salva Mirandola per il terremoto...

Che andiamo a parlare a Mirandola e company di che bel salvataggio che hanno avuto?

Dammi una sola ragione perchè Roma debba godere di certi privilegi...

Una sola...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

A me non va bene che con parte dei me schei i salva roma...ok?

Io voglio che con i me schei i salva el lago de fumon...ok?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente, non intendo discutere, e tantomeno svalutare, le tue esperienze. Anzi, sicuramente conosci i dettagli di lì molto meglio di me. C'è gente oculata e capace e questo non di discute. Direi, anzi, che è scontato che il Veneto in generale si stia portando bene. Cosa che, tra l'altro, mi fa anche piacere, non fosse che per motivi sentimentali: abbiamo in casa, da qualche parte, la medaglia d'argento di un bisnonno marinaio morto per difendere Venezia poco meno di 100 anni fa.
> Ciò che discuto è le conseguenze che trai da questa situazione. Ad esempio, a me risulta che l'Italia, e vari paesi europei, hanno crisi di liquidità: mancano i soldi. Non stiamo qui a discutere perché: mi limiterei al fatto. Questo, in termini macroeconomici causa una grossa serie di problemi. E' poi chiaro che in singole realtà questo limite di liquidità non si senta affatto. Anzi: poiché i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, se da una parte mancano da altre son troppi.
> La tentazione di rifuggiarsi nel proprio "particulare" è forte. Ma dubito sia sensata: sperare di salvare il Veneto, da solo, nel caos generale di un capitalismo ingestibile politicamente, è come voler andare a caccia di balene con il retino. L'interesse del VEneti, come il mio e di tutti coloro che vivono in questa penisola, è che lo Stato riesca a prendere il controllo della situazione avviando forme di gestione politica dell'economia. Azione che, ovviamente, lo Stato potrà fare solo unitamente all'impegno di altri Stati.


Tullio ecco dove io vado a parare...leggiti sta roba qui e poi dimmi se non ti dici...ma porca miseria perchè a noi niente di tutto ciò?

Oggi, su 1000 lire di tasse pagate allo stato dai cittadini di una regione a statuto ordinario come l'Emilia Romagna, ritornano 200 lire, nelle regioni autonome, invece, siamo in media al 90%, e cioe' su 1000 lire ne ritornano 900.


Il Trentino Alto Adige e' una regione autonoma, con due province autonome: Trento e Bolzano.

Una passante nel centro di Bolzanoafferma infastidita:

    "E' tutto fissato con statuto, io non ho niente da dire, non discuto davanti alla camera. Stiamo bene qui, tutti hanno il lavoro, non ci sono disoccupati, basta cosi'." 

In provincia di Bolzano, nel Sud Tirol, c'e' una popolazione di tre lingue diverse: il 70% e' di lingua tedesca, il 27% e' di lingua italiana e, una piccola percentuale e' di lingua ladina.

D- "Siete contenti della vostra autonomia provinciale?"

    "Tedesco, io parlo solo tedesco", risponde un altro passante.

Margherita Cogo - presidente regione Trentino Alto Adige:

    "Le province sono sicuramente piu' sentite dai cittadini. Gli abitanti del Trentino Alto Adige si sentono cittadini o del Trentino o dell'Alto Adige".

Dopo la guerra l'Italia ha ottenuto il territorio del Sud Tirol ma in cambio ha dovuto concedere l'autonomia, e cosi', per non fare una provincia italiana a maggioranza tedesca, nel 1948 fu creata la regione autonoma Trentino Alto Adige, con Trento capoluogo. Successivamente, sotto la spinta, anche con il terrorismo, sempre piu' autonomista del Sud Tirol, nel 1972 fu data l'autonomia anche alle 2 province di Trento e Bolzano.

Luis Durnwalder - presidente della provincia di Bolzano:

    "La provincia di Trento ha ricevuto questa autonomia quasi gratis."

Qui tutto e' diviso tra le due province, e in modo strettamente proporzionale all'appartenenza ai vari gruppi linguistici. Il consiglio regionale, per esempio per due anni e mezzo si riunisce qui a Trento e per gli altri due anni e mezzo a Bolzano.
Addirittura la rai regionale ha due sedi, una a Trento, l'altra a Bolzano, e il telegiornale ha una conduzione alternata, una da Trento l'altra da Bolzano. E a Bolzano ci sono tre edizioni, una per ogni lingua.
Quindi il bilancio di questa regione e' ripartito tra l'ente regione e le due province, ma qual e' il bilancio delle due province?

Margherita Cogo - presidente regione Trentino Alto Adige:

    "Si, noi abbiamo un'autonomia che definiamo tripolare, le attribuzioni delle funzioni maggiori stanno in capo alle due province, basti pensare che il bilancio della regione e' un decimo rispetto a quello delle due province di Trento e di Bolzano".

Lorenzo Dellai - presidente provincia di Trento:

    "Il bilancio della provincia autonoma di Trento per il 2001 e' di 6440 miliardi."

Luis Durnwalder - presidente della provincia di Bolzano:

    "Noi prendiamo il 90% di tutte le imposte, cio' vuol dire che abbiamo un bilancio tra 6000 e 7000 miliardi" 

Sommando le cifre, arriviamo a circa 15000 miliardi con una popolazione di 900.000 abitanti. Pensate che l'Emilia Romagna e' 5 volte il Trentino Alto Adige, e ha un bilancio di 13000 miliardi, cioe' 2000 miliardi in meno.
Questi soldi arrivano dal 90% delle tasse che i cittadini della regione pagano allo stato, e quindi sono soldi che arrivano dall'agricoltura, dal turismo e da centinaia di piccole aziende, la maggior parte individuali. In tutta la regione. Comunque, incentivi a fondo perduto, sono stati dati a tutti.

    "Sono un imprenditore, abbiamo avuto degli aiuti per i quali, pero', bisogna investire, gli aiuti ci sono nella misura del 15% sull'acquisto di attrezzature".

D - "Lei e' di lingua tedesca?"

    "Si, sono di lingua tedesca"

D - "Che lavoro fa?"

    "Sono artista".

D - "Ha avuto anche lei deisovvenzionamenti?"

    "Si".

    "Sono un dirigente di un'azienda di bonifica"

D - "Avete avuto anche voi molti contributi?"

    "Molti non direi, ci sono altri settori che hanno avuto piu' di noi, per esempio gli albergatori".

D.- Per i commercianti c'e' qualche vantaggio?

    "C'e' qualche piccolo aiuto, ma forse, come un po' dappertutto bisogna sapere dove andare a chiedere".

I contributi vanno chiesti alle province, e lo sanno bene tutti; i contributi a fondo perduto, in questa regione, sono arrivati fino al 70%.
E come la mettiamo con il problema della concorrenza sleale? Perche' secondo le leggi della comunita' europea la percentuale di incentivi a fondo perduto non deve superare il 15%. Il ricorso e' in atto.

Luis Durnwalder - presidente della provincia di Bolzano:

    "Negli anni '60 noi eravamo quasi l'Uganda. Eravamo proprio un territorio molto, molto povero, oggi siamo tra le prime province italiane, vuol dire che questa autonomia la vediamo. Se lei gira vede che nei nostri paesi tutto e' nuovo, perche' abbiamo investito bene questi fondi. La gente lavora perche' sa che non viene mai regalato qualcosa nella vita. Deve lavorare, deve investire, deve rischiare, questo lo fanno, e cosi' lavorando tutti, avendo tutti degli appalti, possono anche pagare le tasse, avendo il 90% delle tasse noi abbiamo anche dei fondi, possiamo investire nel settore sociale... e via di seguito..."

Il ragionamento funziona: con tanti soldi si assistono le aziende, che pagano le tasse, si assumono impiegati per gli uffici provinciali, che pagano le tasse, e siccome le tasse, dallo stato, passano alle 2 province, se Roma cala le tasse, arrivano meno soldi.

Luisa Gnecchi - assessore lavoro scuola e formazione provincia autonoma di Bolzano:

    "E' evidente che un'impostazione che dica che si vuole portare da 15 milioni a 20 milioni la totale esenzione di tasse. Per una provincia come la provincia autonoma di Bolzano, che appunto tiene il 90% delle tasse, e' ovviamente una penalizzazione molto forte".

Una penalizzazione che metterebbe in discussione l'apparato burocratico piu' grosso d'Italia: i dipendenti, tra uffici della regione e quelli della provincia, sono sedicimila. Mille sono quelli della regione, seimila i dipendenti della provincia di Trento, ma il numero piu' alto e' nella provincia di Bolzano.

Luisa Gnecchi - assessore lavoro scuola e formazione provincia autonoma di Bolzano:

    "Si, noi abbiamo 9126 dipendenti provinciali" ammette l'assessore al lavoro" che e' un numero molto elevato, abbiamo 8500 insegnanti, che e' ovviamente un numero molto elevato, 6000 dipendenti delle unita' sanitarie locali. Questa e' tutta un'area con contratti forti".

Contratti forti, vuol dire che prendono piu' soldi del resto d'Italia. Ma ci arriviamo. Bisogna specificare che regione e province autonome, con un esercito di dipendenti e un bilancio stratosferico, pero', hanno quasi tutte le competenze che nelle regioni ordinarie gestisce lo stato, per esempio i vigili del fuoco sono provinciali, le strade non sono di competenza dell'anas, ma provinciali, e addirittura le scuole sono passate di competenza provinciale, infatti insegnanti e professori, sono pagati dalle province.

Afferma un altro professore della provincia di Bolzano:

    "Un docente come me se insegna a Verona, prende circa un milione netto in meno al mese di me. Il motivo? Un contratto integrativo provinciale che a fronte di maggiori prestazioni ha elevato sostanzialmente lo stipendio".

E lo stipendio e' diverso tra la provincia di Bolzano e quella di Trento, ma e' comunque superiore a quello di un insegnante nel resto d'Italia.
Gli stipendi degli insegnanti, sono uguali a quelli degli altri dipendenti pubblici. Inoltre gli impiegati hanno un'indennita'' di bilinguismo, che va da duecentomila lire a trecentoTrentottomila lire, ma, per essere assunti, devono avere il patentino che certifichi la conoscenza delle due lingue.

Luis Durnwalder - presidente della provincia di Bolzano:

    "Nell'impiego pubblico, tutti devono prima sostenere un esame di conoscenza delle due lingue e qui poi abbiamo delle difficolta', perche' ci sono certi partiti che dicono che siamo in Italia e non e' necessario che un giovane debba imparare il tedesco per occupare un posto pubblico nel proprio stato, ma prima o poi il nodo viene al pettine".

Tra le funzioni di competenza provinciale, c'e' anche la sanita', infatti il Trentino Alto Adige non fa parte del sistema sanitario nazionale, la sanita' e' pagata dalle province, che hanno anche l'autonomia contrattuale che significa anche stipendi diversi dal resto d'Italia. Un primario, nelle altre regioni, guadagna 80 milioni all'anno.

Carlo Favaretti - direttore generale servizi sanitari provincia di Trento:

    "Un primario, mediamente, e' sui 200 milioni lordi all'anno, e un aiuto, invece, intorno ai 150 milioni".

E in piu' riescono a non far pagare il ticket su diagnosi come la mammografia.
I vantaggi dell'autonomia nel Trentino Alto Adige, vengono tutti dalla ricchezza propria, e quindi, lo abbiamo gia' detto, dal 90% delle tasse dei propri cittadini che lo stato restituisce alla regione.

Luis Durnwalder - presidente della provincia di Bolzano:

    "Altre zone dicono che noi abbiamo troppi soldi, perche', dicono, se tutti avessero il 90% delle entrate, lo stato non potrebbe mai vivere; e questo e' vero, pero' essendo la tutela delle minoranze un interesse nazionale, la tutela delle minoranze costa. Percio' lo stato deve accettare anche questo. Devo dire che lo stato ci tratta bene! Anche questo devo riconoscere."

E' vero, la tutela delle minoranze costa, del resto, qui, ancora negli anni 60, qualcuno pensava di staccarsi dall' Italia con le bombe.

D.- senta.. Ma voi siete quelli che una volta mettevano le bombe?

Eva Klotz - partito Union Fur SudTirol:

    "I nostri padri si " 

D.- per cui volete staccarvi comunque dall'Italia?

    "Chiaro, il nostro partito e' per un futuro del Sud Tirol senza Italia, pero' questo noi lo vogliamo sottoporre a referendum popolare".

Insomma convivenza interetnica, ma in piena autonomia dallo stato, ed e' il prezzo da pagare per evitare i conflitti, e guai a parlare di privilegi...

Eva Klotz - partito union fur Sud Tirol:

    "Si, pero' non c'e' nessun regalo da parte dello stato italiano. Ci ha dato qualcosa in piu' delle altre regioni per evitare proprio che il Sud Tirol decida di non far parte dell'Italia, si puo' dire che e' soltanto stato un mezzo per rimanere in possesso della nostra terra".

La Sicilia, nell'ultima guerra mondiale, fu la prima regione ad essere liberata, e, da sempre autonomista, elaboro' subito un proprio statuto, che, fu approvato, prima dall'ultimo re, e poi dalla repubblica e nel 1948 divenne legge costituzionale.

Un passante a Palermo afferma:

    "Noi non abbiamo avuto nessuna autonomia, specialmente la benzina che abbiamo in Sicilia, i signori americani prendono il greggio e se lo portano via, e poi noi lo dobbiamo pagare a 2200 lire al litro, ancora il presidente della regione e i suoi compaesani non lo capiscono questo, dico bene o no ecco! Noi in Sicilia siamo in africa, peggio dell'africa, in Uganda!"

Un tassistacontinua:

    "A Palermo c'e' una via che si chiama via dell'autonomia Siciliana: c'e' rimasta solo la via di autonoma".

Il 100% delle tasse dei Siciliani, resta in Sicilia. Vediamo, quindi, il bilancio della regione Siciliana.

Nicolo' Nicolosi - assessore al bilancio della regione Sicilia:

    "Il bilancio della regione Siciliana e' di 28500 miliardi". 

Ventottomila miliardi! Ricordiamo sempre che la nostra regione campione, l'Emilia Romagna, ha un bilancio di tredicimila miliardi. Con questi soldi, la regione Siciliana deve far fronte alle competenze primarie stabilite nello statuto.

Nicolo' Cristaldi - presidente assemblea regione Sicilia:

    "Noi qui abbiamo una potesta' primaria su moltissimi campi. Abbiamo potesta' sull'organizzazione degli enti locali, sull'ambiente, sul territorio, sui lavori pubblici, sulla gran parte delle competenze che regolano la disciplina e la vita di uno stato e di una societa'. Non abbiamo competenza nel ramo penale, ma per quanto riguarda tutti gli altri aspetti della vita economica e sociale di un paese, noi abbiamo una potesta' primaria, significa che le leggi dello stato non possono essere applicate in Sicilia se non vengono recepite dalla Sicilia".

Tra le competenze della regione c'e' l'organizzazione degli enti locali. Vediamo allora quanti sono i dipendenti degli uffici dell'ente regione. Qui per esempio ce ne sono gia 5.

Nicolo' Nicolosi - assessore al bilancio della regione Sicilia:

    "La regione Siciliana, purtroppo ha 16.000 dipendenti e poi ha una massa infinita di precari, circa 80 mila. Il dramma vero e' questo: il 75% del bilancio della regione Siciliana e' assorbito dalle spese correnti e soltanto il 25% dalle spese produttive".

16.000 dipendenti, e 80.000 precari!

Antonio Zanna - deputato regione Sicilia:

    "Sono circa 20mila, il numero non e' stato mai quantificato. Per avere un ordine di paragone l'Emilia Romagna che e' una regione, diciamo, calibrata con la nostra avendo quasi il nostro stesso territorio gli stessi abitanti, ha solo 4.000 dipendenti".

Se vogliamo essere precisi, l'Emilia Romagna di dipendenti regionali, ne ha 3.100. Ma torniamo ai precari, sono 80.000.....

D - "Signora lei e' precaria?"

    "Si, lavoro all'ufficio di collocamento di Giarre, ho 38 anni e guadagno 850mila lire al mese".

D - "Come fa a vivere con 850mila lire?"

    "Vivo, quando me li danno, vivo male perche' ho tre figli, sono separata, cerchiamo di vivere, ma non e' buono, va bene..."

D.- Da dodici anni siete precari?

Spiega un altroprecario:

    "Precari, cioe' prestiamo servizio presso gli enti, come dei dipendenti" "Pero' non abbiamo riconosciuto ai fini previdenziali nessun contributo, siamo dei lavoratori in nero autorizzati dalla regione Siciliana".

D - "Stipendio medio?"

    "850.000 lire al mese, quando ce li danno, da 4 mesi non percepiamo neanche una moneta."

Gli stipendi, se cosi' si possono chiamare, non arrivano perche' i soldi non ci sono, la regione, pero', ha pensato di ridurre il numero dei propri dipendenti. Ma sentite come!

Nicolo' Nicolosi - assessore bilancio e finanze regione Sicilia:

    "In questa legislatura abbiamo approvato una legge per la riforma della pubblica amministrazione che prevede entro il 2003 di portare i 16.000 dipendenti a 10.000."

D - "Dove vanno i 6.000 dipendenti?"

    "Ci sono forme di prepensionamento".

D - "Le pensioni graverebbero sullo stato?"

    "No, le pensioni gravano su fondi specifici della regione Siciliana, noi abbiamo un fondo pensioni regionale."

Un dato curioso, e' la pensione degli uscieri dell'assemblea regionale, con quanto vanno in pensione?

Antonio Giuffrida - segretario generale assemblea regionale Siciliana:

    "Vanno in pensione con 4 milioni e mezzo -5 milioni netti" 

In tutte le regioni autonome, i dipendenti, sono un numero spropositato rispetto al numero di abitanti, basta fare un confronto con la regione ordinaria che abbiamo scelto per campione, cioe' l'Emilia Romagna.

Vasco Errani - presidente regione Emilia Romagna:

    "Sono circa 3.100, su una popolazione di 4 milioni" 

Vediamo in Valle d'Aosta.

Roberto Louvin - presidente del consiglio regionale della Valle d'Aosta:

    "La regione nel suo complesso, come amministrazione regionale ha 2.400 dipendenti circa, su una popolazione di 118.000 (centodiciottomila) abitanti".

Con 118mila abitanti, hanno quasi gli stessi dipendenti degli uffici regionali dell'Emilia Romagna, che ha 4 milioni di abitanti. Ma torniamo in Sicilia..
Abbiamo visto che i precari, che sono 80mila, guadagnano 850mila lire al mese. Un commesso dell'assemblea regionale, invece, quanto guadagna?

Antonio Giuffrida - segretario generale assemblea regionale Siciliana:

    "Lo stipendio parte da 2 milioni e arriva a circa 5 milioni -5 milioni e mezzo, comprensivo anche delle indennita' di contingenza" 

In Sicilia, lo stipendio di un commesso, con una buona anzianita', raggiunge i 5 milioni e mezzo, in Sardegna, invece, siamo sui tre milioni e mezzo, nelle altre regioni autonome, invece, i commessi hanno lo stesso trattamento degli altri impiegati regionali. Uno per tutti, sentiamo un commesso del consiglio regionale della Valle d'Aosta.

Un milione e settecentomila lire, meno della meta' di un commesso siciliano.

Dunque, vediamo adesso, il trattamento dei consiglieri.

Ribadisce il presidente dell'assemblea Cristaldi:

    "Non si tratta di consiglieri, si tratta di deputati. Perche' nello statuto Siciliano, che e' parte integrante della costituzione italiana, anzi lo statuto Siciliano e' stato approvato prima della costituzione italiana, parlando dell'assemblea Siciliana e dei suoi componenti, si parla appunto di deputati regionali e, in quanto deputati regionali, vengono chiamati onorevoli."

E in quanto onorevoli, hanno diritto pure al portaborse. I portaborse hanno un contratto che puo' arrivare a un massimo di 5 milioni e mezzo. E poi c'e' lo stipendio. Ma riusciamo invece a capire, invece quanto guadagna un consigliere?

Antoniozanna - deputato regione Sicilia:

    "Noi guadagniamo quanto i senatori, e quindi come i magistrati, circa 15 milioni al mese"

Andiamo a vedere adesso nella ricca Valle d'Aosta.

D - "Senta lei e' onorevole?"

Ivo Colle - consigliere regione Valle d'Aosta:

    "No, io sono consigliere regionale. Credo che in Sicilia siano onorevoli, no, dalle nostre parti queste terminologie non ci piacciono troppo."

D - "Senta, ha un portaborse?"

    "Assolutamente no!?"

D.- Ci puo' dire il suo stipendio?

    "Si, il mio stipendio netto e' di 9 milioni al mese."

Nelle altre regioni autonome, si va dai sette milioni del Friuli Venezia Giulia, ai 12 milioni della Sardegna. In Trentino Alto Adige, invece, un consigliere guadagna dieci milioni al mese, che e' anche lo stipendio di un consigliere delle regioni a statuto ordinario. E tutti i consiglieri hanno diritto alla pensione dopo una sola legislatura, che si aggira sui tre milioni al mese.
I presidenti, sia di giunta che del consiglio, hanno chiaramente un'indennita'' in piu'.

Roberto Antonione - presidente Friuli Venezia Giulia:

    "Il mio stipendio e' il seguente. Come consigliere regionale ho circa 7 milioni al mese netti, e come presidente della giunta ne ho circa 5 netti".

D - "Ci puo' dire il suo stipendio?"

Nicolo' Cristaldi - presidente assemblea regione Sicilia:

    "Beh, guardi intanto mi stranisce la sua domanda. Lei, essendo giornalista dovrebbe leggere i giornali. Gli stipendi dei deputati sono pubblicati sui giornali, io prendo quanto prende un senatore della repubblica, pur non avendo tutte le agevolazioni che ha un senatore della repubblica, l'indennita'' di un deputato si aggira sui 10-12 milioni... al mese."

A questi 10, 12 milioni, il presidente, pero', ha dimenticato di aggiungere gli altri 8 milioni di indennita' di presidente, 12 piu' 8, quindi, sono 20 milioni, al mese.
Quindi, presidente, deputati e commessi della regione hanno dall'autonomia, abbiamo visto, un bel vantaggio, e cioe' gli stipendi piu' alti d'Italia.

D - "Lei fa il commerciante, ha mai avuto degli incentivi dalla regione?"

    "Mai".

D - "Magari per ristrutturare..."

    "Mai."

D - "Lei e' albergatore?"

    "Si, albergatore a Palermo da trent'anni".

D - "Ha mai avuto degli incentivi dalla regione?"

    "Mai".

Mai altrocommerciante:

    "Li hanno voluti da noi.."

50 anni di potesta', sull'organizzazione degli enti locali, lo abbiamo visto, costano il 75% dell'intero bilancio, pero' adesso si trovera' una soluzione con i prepensionamenti. Un'altra potesta' e' la tutela dell'ambiente. Ma la Sicilia, lo sanno tutti, ha le coste e i meravigliosi siti archeologici devastati dal cemento e dagli abusi. Sentite le dichiarazioni del presidente della regione.

Vincenzo Leanza - presidente regione Sicilia:

    "Non c'e' il desiderio di una sanatoria selvaggia che sani tutto e comunque, questo e' assolutamente escluso".

Queste dichiarazioni, sono state fatte il 25 ottobre, una settimana dopo, tutti abbiamo letto i giornali: sanatoria per 170mila case.

Passiamo alla sanita'. Nello statuto e' tra le competenze della regione.
Ma, degli undicimila miliardi che occorrono, solo il 43% e' pagato dal bilancio regionale, gli altri 6.300 miliardi sono a carico dello stato.

Giovanni Mercadante - direttore ist. Radiologia ospedale oncologico "m. Ascoli" Palermo:

    "Io dico che purtroppo la regione autonoma non ha dato nessun vantaggio alla sanita' in Sicilia. L'unico vantaggio che ha dato e' stata la possibilita' ai pazienti Siciliani di aprire il varco verso gli ospedali del nord Italia, gli ospedali della Francia, gli ospedali della Germania per le alte specialita'. Lei pensi che la regione spende circa 270 miliardi l'anno per i cosiddetti viaggi della speranza."

In trentino, invece, ricordate, la sanita' e' pagata interamente dal bilancio delle due province e un primario guadagna 200 milioni all'anno. A Palermo quanto guadagna un primario?

D - "Senta lei e' un primario, ci puo' dire quanto guadagna all'anno?"

    "Circa 80 milioni all'anno, vale a dire seimilioni e ottocentomila lire al mese."

Dunque, la sanita', per la regione autonoma Siciliana, e' una materia cosiddetta concorrente, vale a dire che lo stato concorre alla spesa per il 57%, per quanto riguarda gli stipendi dei medici siamo nella norma nazionale, invece per gli stipendi dell'apparato regione, abbiamo visto, sono i piu' alti d'Italia.

Questo e' il bellissimo palazzo dei normanni, sede dell'assemblea regionale, gli uffici dei funzionari sono arredati con mobili antichi, i deputati girano per corridoi bellissimi, per entrare in questo palazzo, pero', ci vuole giacca e cravatta.

D.- Senta, stamattina non mi hanno fatto entrare perche' ero senza giacca..

Nicolo' Cristaldi - presidente assemblea regione Sicilia:

    "Beh questo c'entra poco con il fatto che questo e' un parlamento Siciliano, io credo che se lei fosse andato a una festa qualsiasi per un battesimo di un bambino, si sarebbe messo una giacca e una cravatta, io credo che vestire in maniera decorosa per accedere, intanto in un bel palazzo suntuoso importante dal punto di vista architettonico, ma anche la sede del parlamento, io credo sia doveroso che si arrivi vestiti in maniera decorosa, e credo che una giacca e una cravatta in fin dei conti se la puo' permettere chiunque".

La Sardegna deve la sua autonomia alla sua collocazione geografica e alle vecchie formazioni autonomiste. Rispetto alla Sicilia, ha ottenuto, nel 1948, uno statuto speciale piu' debole, e risorse finanziare che vengono dal 70% delle imposte dei propri cittadini, e, altre da percentuali diverse sulle altre imposte che riscuote lo stato.
Anche la Sardegna ha molte competenze legislative, ma lamenta un'ingerenza dello stato, in tutti i settori.

Un passante per le vie diCagliari dice:

    "Che autonomia e' se hanno piu' autonomia le regioni ordinarie" , "se qualsiasi provvedimento di legge deve essere discusso e promosso dal governo, non c'e' nessuna autonomia."

D - "Non c'e' un settore dove potete fare da soli?"

Pietro Pittalis - assessore regionale bilancio-programmazione:

    "Sulla carta si, ci abbiamo provato ma purtroppo abbiamo uno stato dirigista invadente centralista che non ce lo consente."

Stessa musica, ascoltiamo dal presidente della regione.

Mario Floris - presidente regione Sardegna:

    "Circoscrizioni comunali significa che la regione ha la potesta' di poter istituire nuovi comuni e nuove province, noi abbiamo istituito le nuove province proprio qualche mese fa e il governo le ha bocciate, siamo andati adesso nanti la corte costituzionale per difendere una cosa che pure e' riconosciuta nella legge costituzionale."

Vediamo, allora, dove lo stato ha delegato completamente alla regione, cosa e' successo, per esempio, sull'acqua.

D - "Signore l'acqua c'e' a casa vostra?"

Risponde una signora.:

    "Si, ma a una certa ora va via"

Risponde un'altrasignora:

    "Dalle 15.00 ho il serbatoio perche' non abbiamo acqua in Sardegna, cioe' un momento, l'acqua c'e', ne abbiamo anche tanta, ma ci sono molte falle, per esempio i bacini sono tutti rotti."

Gli enti che gestiscono l'acqua, sono 42, e l'eaf e' uno dei piu' importanti.

D - "Lei vive a Cagliari? A che ora va via l'acqua a casa sua?"

Michele Loy - presidente eaf (ente acque Flumendosa):

    "L'acqua da casa mia va via come in tutte le altre case e cioe' alle tre del pomeriggio."

In Sardegna, ci sono 32 dighe, costruite in luoghi dove non piove mai. La comunita' europea ha stanziato dei fondi per l'emergenza acqua, ma questi soldi la Sardegna come li usa? Costruendo altre dighe come questa, che sara' a regime tra 30 anni.

Stefano Deliperi - associazione amici della terra Cagliari:

    "Questa diga arrivera' a regime, quindi sara' operativa al 100% nel 2030, altro che emergenza idrica! Noi abbiamo nelle aree urbane, un terzo dell'acqua che si disperde in rete, abbiamo delle punte del 200% di perdite."

L'acqua si perde, perche' in 50 anni, la manutenzione delle condotte, non e' stata mai fatta.

D- "Perche' non si fa la manutenzione?"

Michele Loy - presidente eaf (ente acque Flumendosa):

    "Perche' sono opere costose, sono opere lunghe da progettare, sono opere che devono passare attraverso il vaglio di numerosi uffici, sempre regionali, anche regionali."

D - "Ma arrivano anche i finanziamenti."

    "Arrivano anche i finanziamenti." 

D - "E che fine fanno?"

    "Dovrebbero finire nella creazione di nuove opere " 

D - "Insomma mi indichi un colpevole, dove devo andare a bussare?"

    "Non c'e' un solo colpevole, probabilmente ci sono tanti colpevoli." 

E sentite questa. A questo ente e' stato imposto di erogare piu' acqua per gli agricoltori, per motivi elettorali.

Michele Loy - presidente eaf (ente acque Flumendosa):

    "Noi siamo un ente tecnico, ci hanno fatto le ordinanze, e' inutile che lei mi dica di dirle che e' stato Palomba, il commissario per l'emergenza idrica e' il presidente della regione, il vecchio presidente della regione, stiamo parlando della giunta Palomba, perche' l'80% della risorsa se ne va per l'uso agricolo, lei sa cosa vuol dire il bacino agricolo? Vuol dire i voti di tutta la Sardegna. Se lei regala 70 milioni di metri cubi d'acqua agli agricoltori, si fa votare dagli agricoltori" 

In tutte le regioni, le nomine degli enti , sono politiche, e siccome qui in Sardegna, c'e' qualche ente di troppo, verifichiamone il criterio.

Carlo Dore - consigliere regione Sardegna:

    "Un esempio plateale e' che nel caso di una nomina del presidente di un ente c'era una consigliera che riteneva che quell'ente fosse suo e quindi ha preteso in un primo tempo di nominare suo padre e, non essendoci riuscita, successivamente ha optato per il proprio fidanzato, il che la dice lunga su cio' che puo' succedere."

D - "Ci puo' fare il nome dell'ente?"

    "L'ente dovrebbe essere l'esaf."

L'esaf, e' l'ente piu' grosso della distribuzione dell'acqua in Sardegna. E il presidente sarebbe stato nominato dalla sua fidanzata, che e' consigliera regionale.

D - "Lei e' il presidente dell'esaf?"

Sergio Marracini - presidente esaf (ente sardo acquedotti e fognature):

    "Si".

D - "Anche la sua e' una nomina politica?"

    "La mia e' una nomina politica che casualmente, o forse diciamo anche in maniera, probabilmente voluta, in questo caso e' anche una nomina tecnica, in quanto io sono, come appunto si sa, igienista, sono specialista in igiene...

D - "E poi e' anche il fidanzato di una consigliera ho saputo..."


A questa affermazione, non siamo stati autorizzati a mandare in onda la risposta. Il presidente dell'esaf, mi ha detto che i suoi fatti personali non sono "dicibili".

La Sardegna ha un bilancio di 10.000 miliardi all'anno, e una popolazione di un milione e mezzo di abitanti, e poi ci sono i soldi che vengono dalla comunita' europea, ma su 2.000 miliardi disponibili, per i lavori pubblici, 754 sono rimasti inutilizzati. Eppure la Sardegna, e' l'unica regione d'Europa che non ha un solo metro di autostrada.

Un passante:

    "La fonte principale del trasporto e' la 131, quella non e' una strada, quella e' una trappola mortale "

Sullo statuto speciale, leggiamo che i lavori pubblici, sono di esclusivo competenza della regione, eppure le strade piu' importanti, in Sardegna, sono gestite dall'anas, cioe' dallo stato.

D - "Sullo statuto c'e' scritto che i trasporti sono esclusiva competenza della regione, non potevate costruire le autostrade?"

Silvestro Ladu - assessore ai lavori pubblici regione Sardegna:

    "Ma non ci sono le risorse" 

D - "Senta lei si lamenta dei soldi, ma noi abbiamo trovato dei dati che ci sono 750 miliardi inutilizzati che vengono dalla comunita' europea."

    "No, praticamente... questo e' vero in parte, nel senso che... Questi fondi fino adesso non sono stati utilizzati perche' non c'era la progettazione esecutiva."

Intanto in Sardegna si circola su strade pericolosissime, e non ci sono progetti per spendere i soldi della comunita' europea.

Per la formazione, stessa cosa, cento miliardi inutilizzati, ma l'assessore non ne conosce nemmeno l'esistenza.

D - "A proposito di formazione, la corte dei conti dice che non avete utilizzato 100 miliardi.."

Pietro Pittalis - assessore bilancio e programmazione regione Sardegna:

    "No, questo dato le assicuro... io non ho questo elemento " .

D - "Questo succede anche nei lavori pubblici, nella formazione."

Mario Scano - procuratore della corte dei conti di Cagliari:

    "Succede nei lavori pubblici e nella formazione" 

D - "E quando non vengono utilizzati, dove vanno questi soldi?"

    "Questi soldi giacciono inutilizzati nelle tesorerie degli enti." 

I soldi restano inutilizzati nelle casse degli enti e proprio nella formazione, che significa occupazione, e lavori pubblici che vuol dire strade e quindi trasporti.

Unviaggiatore, alla stazione di Cagliari:

    "Dovrei essere proprio cattivo per dire qualcosa sui trasporti in Sardegna, meglio sorvolare "

D - "Buongiorno, io voglio fareCagliari-Milano in treno."

Operatore agenzia viaggi:

    "Cagliari-Porto Torres, porto Torres-Genova, Genova-Milano, si parte alle 14.30, si arriva alle 11.00 del giorno dopo." 

Ammettiamo pure che tutte le coincidenze coincidano, siamo sulle 21 ore di viaggio. Ma d'estate, lo sanno tutti, in Sardegna saltano tutte le coincidenze, e visto che le amministrazioni delle compagnie sia marittime che aeree, sono in continente, la regione non riesce neanche a imporre gli orari, per facilitare ai sardi la cosiddetta continuita' territoriale con la propria nazione.

D - "Se invece voglio andare in aereo, quanto costa?"

    "Solo andata, tariffa normale, costa 334.000" 

D - "Per i residenti c'e' qualche sconto?"

    "Non esiste una tariffa residenti"

Sono quasi 700mila lire andata e ritorno, senza sconti per i residenti, sempre alla faccia della continuita' territoriale, tariffe speciali esistono, ma non c'e' mai posto, comunque per i sardi costa meno andare a Londra che raggiungere l'Italia.

D - "Se invece voglio andare a Londra?"

    "Per andare a Londra, ci sono delle tariffe speciali di una compagnia inglese. Oggi ho venduto un biglietto andata e ritorno a 187.000 lire."

D - "Senta, lei mi sta dicendo che c'e' un'autonomia parziale nelle vostre competenze, dove c'e' un'autonomia piena?"

Silvestro Ladu - assessore ai lavori pubblici regione Sardegna:

    "....Beh un'autonomia piena... un'autonomia piena c'e'... Un autonomia piena, un'autonomia piena...e cioe' noi siamo, anche se una regione autonoma, siamo una regione dentro lo stato italiano".

Infine la sanita'. Anche in Sardegna, come in Sicilia, lo stato concorre alla spesa sanitaria, ma in Sardegna a differenza della Sicilia, ritorna in media il 70% delle tasse dei cittadini, in Sicilia invece il 100%.

Dalla Sardegna passiamo alla Valle d'Aosta. La regione autonoma Valle d'Aosta ha poco piu' di centomila abitanti, di cui 2.400 lavorano negli uffici della regione, e ha un bilancio di 2.000 miliardi, dovuti al ritorno del 90% delle tasse dei propri cittadini. Ma perche' e' una regione autonoma?

D - "Presidente, la Valle d'Aosta perche' e' una regione autonoma?"

Dino Vierin - presidente regione Valle d'Aosta:

    "La Valle d'Aosta e' una regione autonoma grazie alla sua storia e alla sua identita' culturale linguistica, la Valle d'Aosta ufficialmente bilingue, e' una regione di frontiera, di montagna e con queste sue peculiarita' culturali e linguistiche ha ottenuto questa autonomia che le consente di autogovernarsi." 

Le ragioni dell'autonomia risalgono al 1948, e sono dovute al fatto che e' una regione di frontiera e bilingue. Cosa vuol dire regione bilingue, cercheremo di capirlo dopo, adesso vediamo i vantaggi che hanno i valdostani, per esempio, con una carta e' possibile pagare la benzina a 1200 lire.

D - "Tutti hanno diritto a questa carta?"

Unpassante dal benzinaio:

    "I residenti in valle hanno diritto alla carta di prelievo carburante"

D - "Ma secondo lei perche'?"

    "Credo che sia dovuto all'autonomia della Valle d'Aosta, cose raggiunte nel dopoguerra penso..."

D - "E perche', secondo lei, e' autonoma la Valle d'Aosta?"

    "Bah... questa e' una domanda da cento milioni, bisognerebbe conoscere la storia...

D - "Intantolei fa benzina a 1.200 lire.."

    "E' un privilegio..."

Il benzinaio:

    "Il gasolio viene 1.865, con la carta viene 970 lire, dalla benzina verde, invece bisogna togliere 1.209 lire che passa la regione, per cui costa 1.100 e qualcosa"

D - "Secondo lei perche' la Valle d'Aosta e' una regione autonoma?"

Unpassante:

    "Perche' siamo tutti ricchi."

D - "Secondo lei perche' la Valle d'Aosta. E' una regione autonoma?"

Unnegoziante:

    "Onestamente non le so proprio rispondere, evidentemente parecchi anni fa hanno deciso in questa maniera qui, pero' non le so dire altro..."

D - "Lei ha avuto qualche vantaggio dall'autonomia?"

    "Presumo proprio di si, anche perche' abbiamo molti vantaggi, abbiamo il mutuo agevolato per l'acquisto della prima casa, abbiamo 900 e passa litri di benzina all'anno, tutto questo perche' qualcuno si e' adoperato tanti anni fa perche' diventasse una regione autonoma."

Quindi, buoni benzina e mutuo agevolato.
E poi ci sono i libri scolastici gratis per tutte le scuole.

Diceuna libraia:

    "L'amministrazione regionale paga i libri di testo a tutti gli alunni della Valle d'Aosta, fino all'ultimo anno delle scuole medie superiori."

Cioe', dalle elementari all'ultimo anno delle scuole superiori senza cacciare una lira per i libri di testo, in una regione dove gli stessi abitanti mi dicono che sono tutti ricchi. Ma e' possibile?

Peccato, pero', che ad Aosta non c'e' l'universita''. I ragazzi vanno a studiare a Torino o in altre citta' italiane, ma chissa' forse mamma regione ha pensato anche a questo.

D - "Date un aiuto agli studenti che vanno a studiare fuori regione?"

Dino Vierin - presidente regione Valle d'Aosta:

    "Si, noi abbiamo una legge regionale che assicura il diritto allo studio, per noi questo e' uno degli obbiettivi prioritari " 

D - "In che termini aiutate gli studenti?"

    "Aiutiamo questi studenti sottoforma di borsa di studio, sottoforma di contributo alloggio, sottoforma anche di contributi per l'acquisto di libri di testo e per il rimborso delle spese di trasporto."

Trasporto, contributo alloggio, libri di testo e borsa di studio, altro che aiuto! Questo e' rimboccare le coperte! Ma perche' non sono nato qui?

Torniamo alle ragioni dell'autonomia: regione di frontiera e bilingue.

Carta d'identita'', strade, negozi, pubblica amministrazione, le scritte sono in italiano e in francese, ma qui, avete sentito, tutti parlano italiano, proviamo a sentire una voce del popolo.... Da cantina proprio.
La lingua parlata e' l'italiano, ma tutti devono imparare il francese e tutti i dipendenti pubblici hanno un'indennita' di bilinguismo.

D - "Lei lavora qui, prende un'indennita'' di bilinguismo?"

Unpostino:

    "Si, sulle 180 mila lire lorde "

D - "Senta, ma secondo lei perche' la Valle d'Aosta e' una regione autonoma?"

    "E non lo so, sono cose di una volta, per cui..."

Le cose sono di una volta, ma le indennita' si continuano a prendere anche oggi

D - "Senta, ma qui la gente parla italiano, il francese lo impara a scuola!"

Dino Vierin - presidente regione Valle d'Aosta:

    "La comunita' valdostana e' bilingue, il francese lo si impara anche a scuola, nel senso che il nostro sistema scolastico mette su un piede paritario le due lingue."

La vera lingua valdostana e' il Patua', un dialetto franco provenzano in disuso, e comunque, in Valle d'Aosta, bilinguismo non vuol dire che c'e' una minoranza linguistica.

Dino Vierin - presidente regione Valle d'Aosta:

    "No, qui c'e' un'unica comunita' bilingue, non c'e' alcuna nozione di separatismo linguistico." 

E gli insegnanti piu' pagati, sono quelli delle elementari e della scuola materna.

Dino Vierin - presidente regione Valle d'Aosta:

    "Gli insegnanti di scuola materna e scuola elementare, per il prolungamento di orario, legato all'insegnamento della lingua francese hanno una maggiorazione di stipendio, pari al 33%." 

Altra curiosita': non esiste la provincia di Aosta, e non c'e' la prefettura.

Dino Vierin - presidente regione Valle d'Aosta:

    "La provincia e' stata soppressa, a questo punto due sono gli enti di governo: i comuni e la regione. Non c'e' il prefetto perche' non si e' voluto che ci fosse una ingerenza da parte dello stato, con un suo rappresentante, ma che queste funzioni fossero, solamente dal punto di vista delle funzioni, da parte del presidente della giunta." 

E anche la scuola e' rimasta statale, ma e' la regione che paga gli stipendi degli insegnanti.

D - "2.000 miliardi per 120mila persone, ma siete il paese dei balocchi!"

Gino Agnesod - assessore al bilancio regione Valle d'Aosta:

    "Questa e' l'immagine che molto spesso viene fuori, non siamo il paese dei balocchi, io credo che se noi andiamo a vedere quelle che sono le competenze, se confrontiamo queste risorse con le competenze, dove dobbiamo spenderle per forza e dove dobbiamo indirizzare questi fondi, su spese che da altre parti vengono fatte direttamente dallo stato, ci rendiamo conto che alla fine le misure sono eque, sono sufficienti, ma non sono sicuramente sovrabbondanti."

Questa e' la risposta che abbiamo avuto in tutte le regioni a statuto speciale, tanti soldi si, ma anche tante competenze. Poi ci sono regioni che le svolgono ed altre no, ma i soldi comunque restano tanti.

Lasciamo la Valle d'Aosta, e andiamo nell'ultima regione a statuto speciale: il Friuli Venezia Giulia.

Roberto Antonione - presidente regione Friuli Venezia Giulia:

    "La regione Friuli Venezia Giulia basa la sua autonomia su un passato storico conosciuto da tutti." 

D - "Lei sa perche' il Friuli e' una regione autonoma?"

Rispondonovari passanti:

    "No."

    "Perche', perche' i nostri politici hanno scelto cosi'."

D - "Ma lei sa il motivo, il perche'?"

    "Il motivo bisogna chiederlo a loro."

D - "Lei lo sa?"

    "No, non lo so."

Roberto Antonione - presidente regione Friuli Venezia Giulia:

    "Alla fine della seconda guerra mondiale, siamo stati penalizzati avendo perso una serie di territori che erano di nostra competenza, e avevamo soprattutto sul nostro territorio un'importante minoranza linguistica." 

L'autonomia, dovuta alla difficile situazione sui nostri confini, porto' Trieste all'Italia solo nel 1954, e, nel 1963, per tutelare anche la minoranza di lingua slovena fu creata la regione autonoma.

Unpassante:

    "Perche' il Friuli e' una regione autonoma? No, francamente non lo so"

D - "E' di Trieste lei?"

    "Si sono di Trieste".

Rispetto alle altre regioni autonome, il Friuli Venezia Giulia riceve da Roma la percentuale piu' bassa delle tasse dei propri cittadini, e cioe' il 60%, mentre, lo abbiamo visto, in Sicilia e' il 100%, in trentino e Valle d'Aosta il 90% e in Sardegna il 70%.

Qui a differenza delle altre regioni autonome, i dipendenti degli uffici regionali non sono eccessivi, sono 2.800, quanto quelli della Valle d'Aosta, che pero' ha una popolazione 10 volte inferiore. Forse ai friulani non fa gola il lavoro fisso statale, non dimentichiamoci che siamo nel ricco nordest.

D - "Lei sa perche' il Friuli e' una regione autonoma?"

Unpassante:

    "No, non lo so"

Vuoi vedere che questa regione e' talmente l'ultima delle regioni autonome che i propri cittadini non se ne sono accorti? Eppure, qualche vantaggio, anche vistoso, c'e'. La benzina per esempio.
E perche' in Friuli Venezia Giulia la benzina costa meno?

Ettore Romoli - assessore al bilancio regione Friuli Venezia Giulia:

    "Costa meno perche' ci eravamo accorti che buona parte dei nostri cittadini si approviggionavano di carburante all'estero, dove il prezzo e' notevolmente inferiore, e quindi abbiamo fatto con il governo un contratto." 

D - "Lei sa perche' il Friuli e' una regione autonoma?"

    "No, non lo so."

D - "E' di Trieste lei?"

    "Si."

Un altro vantaggio che hanno sfruttato quasi tutti e' un finanziamento a fondo perduto, udite, udite per l'acquisto della casa, oppure avere un mutuo a tasso zero.

D - "I cittadini possono ottenere un mutuo a tasso 0?"

Roberto Antonione - presidente regione Friuli Venezia Giulia:

    "Esattamente, un mutuo a tasso zero o in alternativa un contributo finanziario che consenta loro di acquistare la prima casa. Questo grazie alla nostra autonomia. 

D - "Lei sa perche' il Friuli e' una regione a statuto speciale?"

Unpassante:

    "No, assolutamente."

Un'altrapassante:

    "Non mi faccia queste domande.. no, no sa qual'e' il problema che vengo fuori dall'ufficio e sono...."

Veniamo alla sanita'. In Friuli Venezia Giulia e' pagata dalla regione, come in trentino e Valle d'Aosta, la differenza, pero', e' che qui rientra il 60% delle tasse, mentre nelle altre 2 regioni rientra il 90% delle tasse dei propri cittadini, anche in Friuli non si paga il ticket su diagnosi come la mammografia e, novita' unica, sono stati chiusi tre ospedali aumentando la qualita'.

D - "Senta, avete la competenza sanitaria regionale e avete chiuso degli ospedali?"

Renzo tondo - assessore alla sanita' regione Friuli Venezia Giulia:

    "Abbiamo chiuso degli ospedali perche' avevamo un tasso di ospedalizzazione troppo alto, avevamo troppi posti letto per una regione di 1.250.000 abitanti e quindi... )"

D - "Cioe' avevate troppi posti letto, in Friuli Venezia Giulia c'erano troppi posti letto?"

    "Rispetto agli abitanti di questa regione e abbiamo chiuso alcuni ospedali, puntando molto sulla qualita' e sull'accorpamento dei servizi."

D - "Adesso risparmiate?"

    "Adesso risparmiamo rispetto a quello che si sarebbe speso tenendoli aperti, pero' la spesa sanitaria aumenta costantemente".

Gli stipendi dei medici, pero', non sono come quelli del trentino, ricordate?, un primario guadagna duecento milioni lordi all'anno, qui lo stipendio e' uguale al resto d'Italia e le liste di attesa non esistono piu'.

D- "Lei sa perche' il Friuli e' una regione autonoma?"

Unapassante:

    "Ah io... Non lo so veramente, mi dispiace..."

Un'altrapassante:

    "No, non lo so."

Ma e' mai possibile che non lo sa proprio nessuno?

Unaltro passante:

    "Perche' e' una regione di confine, penso. E perche' ci sono delle minoranze etniche come quella slovena."

D - "Lei e' l'unico che lo sa."

    "E non sono di Trieste. Sono di Ravenna.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tullio ecco dove io vado a parare...leggiti sta roba qui e poi dimmi se non ti dici...ma porca miseria perchè a noi niente di tutto ciò?
> 
> Oggi, su 1000 lire di tasse pagate allo stato dai cittadini di una regione a statuto ordinario come l'Emilia Romagna, ritornano 200 lire, nelle regioni autonome, invece, siamo in media al 90%, e cioe' su 1000 lire ne ritornano 900.
> 
> ...



Vi prego. Ditemi ONESTAMENTE se c'è qualcuno che ha letto TUTTO questo post!!! E se la risposta é SI' allora ditemi quanto ci avete messo. E Conte dimmi quanto ci hai messo a scriverlo!

e un'altra domanda: ma questo é il thread sul classico o lo scientifico???????


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vi prego. Ditemi ONESTAMENTE se c'è qualcuno che ha letto TUTTO questo post!!! E se la risposta é SI' allora ditemi quanto ci avete messo. E Conte dimmi quanto ci hai messo a scriverlo!
> 
> e un'altra domanda: ma questo é il thread sul classico o lo scientifico???????


Onestamente...se ho voglia di leggere un libro mi prendo un libro...
Quindi no, non ho letto...lo ammetto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Onestamente...se ho voglia di leggere un libro mi prendo un libro...
> Quindi no, non ho letto...lo ammetto!


Ci metto mezz'ora solo a fare lo scroll down


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vi prego. Ditemi ONESTAMENTE se c'è qualcuno che ha letto TUTTO questo post!!! E se la risposta é SI' allora ditemi quanto ci avete messo. E Conte dimmi quanto ci hai messo a scriverlo!
> 
> e un'altra domanda: ma questo é il thread sul classico o lo scientifico???????


Senti sto post è un abstract da report del 2001 che mi sono salvato sul pc
dopo la trasmissione sui privilegi delle regioni a statuto speciale...

Fai saltin in Val d'Aosta e guarda come stanno...


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ci metto mezz'ora solo a fare lo scroll down


Pensa a me col cellulare...


----------



## tullio (20 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti sto post è un abstract da report del 2001 che mi sono salvato sul pc
> dopo la trasmissione sui privilegi delle regioni a statuto speciale...
> Fai saltin in Val d'Aosta e guarda come stanno...


Conte, ti confesso che non lo ho letto tutto nemmeno io. Mettiamola così: i presupposti dei nostri ragionamenti sono diversi e dunque diverse sono le conclusioni. IL discorso era nato dalle università, se avevano o meno il bisogno di finanziamenti inter-regionali e di collegamenti nazionali o se bastavano i finanziamenti di impenditori locali. Abbiamo dato le rispettive risposte e chiudiamola qui, prima che altri, comprensibilimente, si annoino. Detto per inciso, continui ad essermi simpatico


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *ma l'umanistica, concretamente, cosa è che dà in più? *
> Credo, che questa netta divisione ... sia più che altro superata dai nostri tempi.
> ...


Indubbiamente sono approcci diversi, ma non opposti.

Dire che con uno puoi fare tutto mentre con l'altro alcune strade ti sono precluse, è quantomeno fantasioso.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Conte, ti confesso che non lo ho letto tutto nemmeno io. Mettiamola così: i presupposti dei nostri ragionamenti sono diversi e dunque diverse sono le conclusioni. IL discorso era nato dalle università, se avevano o meno il bisogno di finanziamenti inter-regionali e di collegamenti nazionali o se bastavano i finanziamenti di impenditori locali. Abbiamo dato le rispettive risposte e chiudiamola qui, prima che altri, comprensibilimente, si annoino. Detto per inciso, continui ad essermi simpatico


Il mio ragionamento è questo.
Se il 90% delle tasse che noi paghiamo restano in Veneto
Altro che Università...
Perchè da SEMPRE siamo abituati a far miracoli con le poche risorse a disposizione.

Non avremmo certo bisogno di finanziamenti eh?

CI ARRANGIAMO.

E non pesiamo su nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Indubbiamente sono approcci diversi, ma non opposti.
> 
> Dire che con uno puoi fare tutto mentre con l'altro alcune strade ti sono precluse, è quantomeno fantasioso.


Si ma non puoi dimostrarlo.
Difatto chi è laureato in una roba non lo è in nessuna altra no?

Di precluso c'è solo questo.

Se non hai un diploma di scuola media superiore di cinque anni, non puoi accedere all'università.

Se non superi esame di ammission non puoi accedere a università

Se non hai schei per pagarti gli studi non puoi accedere all'università.

Se ricevi l'ESU ( almeno ai miei tempi si chiamava così) e non hai tot profitto, non puoi finire l'Università.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Si ma non puoi dimostrarlo.*
> Difatto chi è laureato in una roba non lo è in nessuna altra no?
> 
> Di precluso c'è solo questo.
> ...


A quanto pare trattasi di verità incontrovertibile. Un dogma.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A quanto pare trattasi di verità incontrovertibile. Un dogma.


Simmel insegna che ognuno di noi ha "buone" ragioni, (le sue) per credere a idee false no?
Me lo dicono tutti che la mia idea secessionista non è buona.

Ma io ho le mie "buone" ragioni per credervi.

Esattamente come uno ha le sue buone ragioni per credere al cuore di una donna.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A quanto pare trattasi di verità incontrovertibile. Un dogma.


Sai però questo dibattito mi ha portato a delle riflessioni.
Sia su tutta sta storia del metodo.

Ci sono cose nella musica che da sempre hanno lasciato imbarazzati:
Interpreti, esecutori, musicologi, storici ecc..ecc..ecc...

Tipo sta roba qua...
[video=youtube;_yvwJt40ZWg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yvwJt40ZWg[/video]

Potrei tenerti un pomeriggio a parlarti del cosidetto stile beethoveniano, della sua poetica e qui e che lì...

Ma poi ci troveremmo tra le palle una cosa come questa che non è neanche più beethoveniana, e liquidata semplicemente dai contemporanei...puareto cosa vuoi...lè sordo patoco...e oramai così ubriaco smarso ( si ricordi che Beethoveen, non era laureato ma era un ubriacon), che non sa più quel che fa.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A quanto pare trattasi di verità incontrovertibile. Un dogma.


Poi caro Tuba, proprio oggi è venuto da me una spece di Anna Blume....a dirmi che non è corretto il mio modo di suonare la musica barocca.

Ammetto io non ho certo studiato i trattati di esecuzione di musica antica, ma ho comunque scatenato contro questa persona un panzer che l'ha lasciata lì.

Ecco sta persona ipercritica e ipermusicologicamente preparata, era ignorante patoca proprio dell'impalcatura su cui io ho costruito il mio modo di suonare l'organo eh?

Capito Tuba? Sta qua con tutte le so cose, manco sapeva chi era Karl Straube.

Ora vediamo da vicino il mio lavoro.

Se non ti vanno le mani, puoi avere anche diecimila lauree, ma non suoni.

Suonare richiede molta poca chiacchera e molta applicazione.

Io non so dirti in che misura i miei studi teorici e musicologici, abbiano influito sul mio modo di "sentire" e concepire una determinata partitura: posso dirti però che sovente sono state d'impaccio. E altre volte d'aiuto.

E' con la musicologia che io ho aperto i miei orizzonti e sono arrivato a Straube.

Straube era discendente dalla tradizione della Thomaschoole di Lipsia.
Dove fu organista Bach, e non se ne fregarano mai un casso nè di olandesi saccenti, nè di austriaci boriosi.

Straube c'era quando Max Reger componeva, e anzi Straube fu il primo interprete dedicatario delle opere di Max Reger.

Dalla scuola di Straube è uscito Gunter Ramin.
Ramin fu maestro di Walcha e Richter.
Da un allievo di Ramin discende il maestro della Lisitsina.

Ed è questo l'unicissimo motivo che mi ha spinto fino a Riga per poter studiare con quella donna.

QUindi è come dirti:
Ehi guarda che tutto quello che c'è da sapere sull'informatica l'ho imparato dagli Hacker e dai smanettoni, non certo da Bill Gates.

Ma non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.

E mi è venuto in mente quella volta che in caserma l'intellettuale denigrò un ragazzo bergamasco che faceva il muratore.

Bon, io presi l'intellettuale e lo trasferii al minuto mantenimento assieme al muratore.
Poi pretesi che l'intellettuale mi mostrasse come si fa con cazzuola e fraton...e malta.

Sembra una cazzata...
Ma non lo è.

E ricordiamoci che se non si sa come fare, puoi avere dieci lauree, ma non riesci a dare la malta ai muri.
Perchè o ti resta sul fraton, o la casca dal muro.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2014)

In tutta la discussione mi pare che nessuno abbia visto la validità del corso di studi da un altro punto di vista.
Non pensate che il corso sia più formativo quanto più è affine agli interessi dello studente?
E' quello che intendevo quando avevo chiesto gli interessi del figlio piuttosto che parlare della scuola.
Da quest'ottica tutte le opinioni date sono valide.
Ognuno ha considerato formativo il corso di studi seguito forse proprio per questo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A quanto pare trattasi di verità incontrovertibile. Un dogma.


Infine caro Tuba,
Mi è venuta in mente la vicenda del primario di cardiologia che ha curato mio padre.

Non ha fatto il classico.

Ma udite udite ragioneria.

Poi cosa capitò?

Che anzichè fare il militare, fece l'obiettore.
POi andò un anno a fare volontariato in Africa.

Tornò dicendo che voleva fare il medico.

Si iscrisse a medicina.

Oggi è un primario di cardiologia.

In altre parole, se le mani non ti vanno, inutile fare el pianista...

Se non sei tagliato per fare il medico, puoi aver fatto tutti i classici che te pare, ma rimarrai sempre un medico mediocre.

E anche lì, puoi aver studiato tutti i trattati di anatomia, istologia, fisiologia del mondo...
E non essere bon a usare un bisturi eh?

E me sa che un bravo chirurgo non lo è certo per aver fatto il classico...
Ma solo perchè si è applicato per bene, e ha doti naturali, durante le autopsie de rito...

( che una l'ho vista da studente, per correre drio ad una che faceva medicina, so diventà verde e go vomità par do giorni)....robe da svenire...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In tutta la discussione mi pare che nessuno abbia visto la validità del corso di studi da un altro punto di vista.
> Non pensate che il corso sia più formativo quanto più è affine agli interessi dello studente?
> E' quello che intendevo quando avevo chiesto gli interessi del figlio piuttosto che parlare della scuola.
> Da quest'ottica tutte le opinioni date sono valide.
> Ognuno ha considerato formativo il corso di studi seguito forse proprio per questo.


Dipende dagli interessi dello studente...
Altrimenti se fosse guardare mia figlia, andrebbe a fare il liceo coreutico...

Invece sbagli e ti sfugge una cosa elementare.

Ognuno può parlare solo del corso di studi che ha seguito, non di quello che non ha seguito.

E quindi come può dare un consiglio utile ed oggettivo?

NON PUO'.

Poi che cosa si può dire?
Fa le magistrali che poi diventi maestro di scuola?

Dirai
Toso fa le magistrali e poi muori di fame.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho le mie buone ragioni per chiedere la Vostra opinione.
> banalizzo ma non ho molto tempo, perdonatemi.
> Ha ancora senso il liceo classico nel 2014?
> E lo scientifico è oggi ed in prospettiva più utile e formativo?
> Esperienze dirette con i figli o nipoti o figli di amici ORA?


COmunque tornando a bomba
Io ho finito il liceo nel 1986.

Ai miei tempi dato che lo scientifico era lì attaccato, posso dirti, che c'era solo qualche differenza di materie eh?
Non c'è il greco allo scientifico, ma c'è più matematica.

Cioè non è che allo scientifico non si studino le materie letterarie eh?

Poi adesso mi pare che ci siano mille rivoli di licei...
Linguistico, Pedagocico, Musicale, 

Ma la voglia di studiare manca sempre...


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi caro Tuba, proprio oggi è venuto da me una spece di Anna Blume....a dirmi che non è corretto il mio modo di suonare la musica barocca.
> 
> Ammetto io non ho certo studiato i trattati di esecuzione di musica antica, ma ho comunque scatenato contro questa persona un panzer che l'ha lasciata lì.
> 
> ...


È vero Conte e vale per tutte le professioni.Puoi studiare quanto ti pare ma se non è fatto tuo rimarrai sempre mediocre.Ad es.mia madre mi mando a lezioni di pianoforte, 2 anni ma mica era fatto mio, son rimasta medioce nonostante m'impegnassi a casa a suonare e risuonare.Mia sorella invece? Bravissima e da piccola aveva vinto anche dei premi.È la passione, il talento e l'impegno che portano al eccellenza.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedete, io dissento proprio sulla differenza di metodo.
> 
> Il mio professore di matematica, ad esempio, ma è solo uno dei tanti che mi vengono in mente, ci ha sempre fatto vedere la matematica appunto come una filosofia.
> 
> ...


A parte che lo hai scritto molto bene, ne condivido appieno il contenuto. La matematica e' una forma di pensiero ne sono convinto anche io


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Il ragazzo ha scelto il classico.amen


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il ragazzo ha scelto il classico.amen


Bè non è che faccia male alla salute cmq


----------



## Tubarao (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il ragazzo ha scelto il classico.amen


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè non è che faccia male alla salute cmq


In verità ne sono felice ma io lo scelsi perché la matematica e le materie scientifiche mi erano estranee e perché venivo da una famiglia in cui si faceva o il classico o il classico. E mi son trovato bene. Ma lui ambisce a ingegneria o medicina e quindi volevo che scegliesse liberamente pur sapendo che forse in questo tipo di scelte una formazione scientifica avrebbe aiutato. Ma tu sei l'esempio del contrario esatto? E tanti altri pure quindi va benissimo cosi


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In verità ne sono felice ma io lo scelsi perché la matematica e le materie scientifiche mi erano estranee e perché venivo da una famiglia in cui si faceva o il classico o il classico. E mi son trovato bene. Ma lui ambisce a ingegneria o medicina e quindi volevo che scegliesse liberamente pur sapendo che forse in questo tipo di scelte una formazione scientifica avrebbe aiutato. Ma tu sei l'esempio del contrario esatto? E tanti altri pure quindi va benissimo cosi


Yup. Classico e poi università scientifica.
mi mancavano, è vero, alcune nozioni. Derivate per esempio... E quando il prof scrisse per la prima volta n! (N fattoriale n!=n•(n-1)•(n-2) etc ) fui la cretina che ridacchió pensando che avesse voluto scrivere una spiritosaggine... Ehm...
ma direi che in brevissimo tempo mi sono rifatta e tanti altri miei compagni.
devo dire che la mia insegnante al liceo era molto brava e puntava molto a farci capire approfonditamente le cose. Fortuna mia.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A parte che lo hai scritto molto bene, ne condivido appieno il contenuto. La matematica e' una forma di pensiero ne sono convinto anche io


Insomma... se fosse solo una forma di pensiero, non potrebbe descrivere il mondo. Se lascio cadere un oggetto da una determinata altezza, grazie a lei posso sapere oggettivamente quanto tempo ci vorrà perchè colpisca il suolo.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Insomma... se fosse solo una forma di pensiero, non potrebbe descrivere il mondo. Se lascio cadere un oggetto da una determinata altezza, grazie a lei posso sapere oggettivamente quanto tempo ci vorrà perchè colpisca il suolo.


Si narra che uno che di filosofia se ne intendeva parecchio, fece scrivere sulla porta delle propria accademia qualcosa del tipo: Non entri chi non è matematico. (O comunque qualcosa del genere). 

Senza l'arido numero  non esisterebbe nulla. Niente arte. Niente musica.

Sicuramente il Conte potrebbe spiegare meglio di me la bellezza matematica delle Fughe di Bach.

La stessa Minerva, meglio di me, potrebbe descrivere la bellezza dell'arte del Rinascimento che sfrutta la tecnica della prospettiva.

Oppure Fantastica, potrebbe descriverci la struttura numerica e matematica della Commedia di Dante.

I numeri esistono da sempre, e sempre esisteranno, anche quando di noi (inteso come genere umano) resterà solo la puzza.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si narra che uno che di filosofia se ne intendeva parecchio, fece scrivere sulla porta delle propria accademia qualcosa del tipo: Non entri chi non è matematico. (O comunque qualcosa del genere).
> 
> Senza l'arido numero  non esisterebbe nulla. Niente arte. Niente musica.
> 
> ...


se è per questo mi è capitato di leggere appassionati inni alla matematica con dissertazioni che ne spiegavano il fascino e l'enorme importanza..testi davanti aiquali naturalmente m'inchino con grande senso di ignoranza e rispetto


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si narra che uno che di filosofia se ne intendeva parecchio, fece scrivere sulla porta delle propria accademia qualcosa del tipo: Non entri chi non è matematico. (O comunque qualcosa del genere).
> 
> Senza l'arido numero  non esisterebbe nulla. Niente arte. Niente musica.
> 
> ...


Nulla è noioso. E' il come te lo insegnano che lo fa diventare.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nulla è noioso. E' il come te lo insegnano che lo fa diventare.
> 
> Buscopann


anche , e la predisposizione.
comunque per apprezzare certe materie come si deve penso proprio che si debba arrivare a grandi approfondimenti


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche , e la predisposizione.
> comunque per apprezzare certe materie come si deve penso proprio che si debba arrivare a grandi approfondimenti


Ai grandi approfondimenti ci arrivi se qualcuno ti instilla il seme della curiosità. Dalla curiosità nasce poi la passione.
Secondo me un altro grosso problema della scuola odierna è proprio questa. Si insegnano ancora molte materie in modo accademico. Tutto ciò allontana l'interesse dei ragazzi. Succedeva già ai nostri tempi. Figuriamoci adesso.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il ragazzo ha scelto il classico.amen


Ciao H7 
Io, nel mio piccolo, credo che la scelta migliore sia quella autonoma e convinta... dai fiducia al tuo ragazzo e appoggia i suoi sogni, le sue aspirazioni, perché ha ancora l'età per potersi realizzare e siamo noi genitori che gli diamo questa opportunità...

In più, se è una scelta sua, s'impegnerà di più per poter dimostrare di aver scelto bene in autonomia. E' un segno di maturità, secondo me...

Io ammiro molto chi ha le idee chiare, a qualsiasi età...

:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao H7
> Io, nel mio piccolo, credo che la scelta migliore sia quella autonoma e convinta... dai fiducia al tuo ragazzo e appoggia i suoi sogni, le sue aspirazioni, perché ha ancora l'età per potersi realizzare e siamo noi genitori che gli diamo questa opportunità...
> 
> In più, se è una scelta sua, s'impegnerà di più per poter dimostrare di aver scelto bene in autonomia. E' un segno di maturità, secondo me...
> ...


:umiledue::amici::applauso:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yup. Classico e poi università scientifica.
> mi mancavano, è vero, alcune nozioni. Derivate per esempio... E quando il prof scrisse per la prima volta n! (N fattoriale n!=n•(n-1)•(n-2) etc ) fui la cretina che ridacchió pensando che avesse voluto scrivere una spiritosaggine... Ehm...
> ma direi che in brevissimo tempo mi sono rifatta e tanti altri miei compagni.
> *devo dire che la mia insegnante al liceo era molto brava e puntava molto a farci capire approfonditamente le cose*. Fortuna mia.


Il Preside della scuola quando gli siamo andati a parlare per presentarci come genitori di un nuovo alunno ed alcuni amici con lauree scientifiche, mi o meglio ci (soprattutto a mia moglie che è quella che vive i figli e le loro evoluzioni con maggior apprensione, problematicità e anche però .... immedesimazione) rassicurati sul fatto che ci sono eccellenze nell'insegnamento della matematica, della fisica della chimica e della biologia anche al classico.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il Preside della scuola quando gli siamo andati a parlare per presentarci come genitori di un nuovo alunno ed alcuni amici con lauree scientifiche, mi o meglio ci (soprattutto a mia moglie che è quella che vive i figli e le loro evoluzioni con maggior apprensione, problematicità e anche però .... immedesimazione) rassicurati sul fatto che ci sono eccellenze nell'insegnamento della matematica, della fisica della chimica e della biologia anche al classico.


Hai spiegato a tua moglie, tanto per rassicurarla, che dice così a tutti e che probabilmente se glielo chiedevi vi dava pure il deretano?


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai spiegato a tua moglie, tanto per rassicurarla, che dice così a tutti e che probabilmente se glielo chiedevi vi dava pure il deretano?


No.
Però ti sarei davvero grato se potessi evitare di commentare quello che scrivo.
Puoi?
O è una condanna che devo scontare per qualche mia colpa che non ricordo? O è il karma?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No.
> Però ti sarei davvero grato se potessi evitare di commentare quello che scrivo.
> Puoi?
> O è una condanna che devo scontare per qualche mia colpa che non ricordo? O è il karma?


Sono la punizione per tutti quei pensieracci che fai quando te lo meni in bagno.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono la punizione per tutti quei pensieracci che fai quando te lo meni in bagno.


Mio Dio, Mio Dio perché mia hai abbandonato ....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mio Dio, Mio Dio perché mia hai abbandonato ....


Ti ha dato me, quale abbandonato.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ha dato me, quale abbandonato.


A che fine mi avrebbe dato te, Joey? se è dato sapere?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A che fine mi avrebbe dato te, Joey? se è dato sapere?


Per guadagnarti il paradiso soffrendo in terra. O perchè è Satana ed hai sbagliato indirizzo. Chissà.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per guadagnarti il paradiso soffrendo in terra. O perchè è Satana ed hai sbagliato indirizzo. Chissà.


Davvero, ti diverti molto?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Davvero, ti diverti molto?


A far cosa?


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A far cosa?


a perdere il tuo tempo con me. Dico solo cazzate e mi faccio le seghe, non sono un tipo interessante manco per niente. fai conto che io non esista, tanto hai un'amplissima platea con cui interagire. fai il bravo, dai, mollami. Puoi fare questo per me Joey? magari con l'interecessione di qualche ammiratore che ti consoca e ti apprezi come meriti ma nel contempo mi voglia un pò bene e riesca ad indurti a non rompermi le balle? Qualcuno si offre volontario/a?. Invoco interecessioni, grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> a perdere il tuo tempo con me. Dico solo cazzate e mi faccio le seghe, non sono un tipo interessante manco per niente. fai conto che io non esista, tanto hai un'amplissima platea con cui interagire. fai il bravo, dai, mollami. Puoi fare questo per me Joey? magari con l'interecessione di qualche ammiratore che ti consoca e ti apprezi come meriti ma nel contempo mi voglia un pò bene e riesca ad indurti a non rompermi le balle? Qualcuno si offre volontario/a?. Invoco interecessioni, grazie


Io mica perdo il mio tempo solo con te. Non darti importanza. Comunque no. Se scrivi robe tipo quella lì delle eccellenze, aspettami.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mica perdo il mio tempo solo con te. Non darti importanza. Comunque no. Se scrivi robe tipo quella lì delle eccellenze, aspettami.


No, no non ti aspetto, confido sul tuo buon senso e sulla tua buona educazione. Sono certo che sei una persona generosa e rispettosa del prossimo e capisci quando non sei gradito, grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, no non ti aspetto, confido sul tuo buon senso e sulla tua buona educazione. *Sono certo che sei una persona generosa e rispettosa del prossimo* e capisci quando non sei gradito, grazie


Confidi male.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> a perdere il tuo tempo con me. Dico solo cazzate e mi faccio le seghe, non sono un tipo interessante manco per niente. fai conto che io non esista, tanto hai un'amplissima platea con cui interagire. fai il bravo, dai, mollami. Puoi fare questo per me Joey? magari con l'interecessione di qualche ammiratore che ti consoca e ti apprezi come meriti ma nel contempo mi voglia un pò bene e riesca ad indurti a non rompermi le balle? Qualcuno si offre volontario/a?. Invoco interecessioni, grazie


Io mi offro volontaria.

Joey puoi insultare me al posto di H7? Oggi? Come regalo di compleanno, dai!

Facciamo che oggi é il giorno Peace & Love e ci vogliamo tutti bene e nessuno litiga con nessuno?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io mi offro volontaria.
> 
> Joey puoi insultare me al posto di H7? Oggi? Come regalo di compleanno, dai!
> 
> Facciamo che oggi é il giorno Peace & Love e ci vogliamo tutti bene e nessuno litiga con nessuno?


Non l'ho insultato.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io mi offro volontaria.
> 
> Joey puoi insultare me al posto di H7? Oggi? Come regalo di compleanno, dai!
> 
> Facciamo che oggi é il giorno Peace & Love e ci vogliamo tutti bene e nessuno litiga con nessuno?


Grazie sei molto cara ma non è il caso, davvero. Tutto sommato è sopportabile e in qualche modo mi tiene occupato. Grazie per il pensiero comunque. :up:


----------



## lolapal (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> a perdere il tuo tempo con me. Dico solo cazzate e mi faccio le seghe, non sono un tipo interessante manco per niente. fai conto che io non esista, tanto hai un'amplissima platea con cui interagire. fai il bravo, dai, mollami. Puoi fare questo per me Joey? magari con l'interecessione di qualche ammiratore che ti consoca e ti apprezi come meriti ma nel contempo mi voglia un pò bene e riesca ad indurti a non rompermi le balle? Qualcuno si offre volontario/a?. Invoco interecessioni, grazie


Mi offro anche io. 

JB!?!?!?!

:bleble:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie sei molto cara ma non è il caso, davvero. Tutto sommato è sopportabile e in qualche modo mi tiene occupato. Grazie per il pensiero comunque. :up:





lolapal ha detto:


> Mi offro anche io.
> 
> JB!?!?!?!
> 
> :bleble:


Idem grazie


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi offro anche io.
> 
> JB!?!?!?!
> 
> :bleble:


se vi offrite non attacca  JB ha l'istinto del predatore, devi scappare per farlo attizzare


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se vi offrite non attacca  JB ha l'istinto del predatore, *devi scappare per farlo attizzare*


Ma io non scappo mai. Soprattutto se ritengo di aver ragione. E' un problema.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma io non scappo mai. Soprattutto se ritengo di aver ragione. E' un problema.


ma stavo solo scherzando H7  Comunque puoi sempre metterlo in "ignore", ed hai risolto il problema.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma stavo solo scherzando H7  Comunque puoi sempre metterlo in "ignore", ed hai risolto il problema.


Se tu avessi messo in ignore Spider non avresti mai saputo di quello che ti pioveva addosso, per cui neppure avresti potuto difenderti dall'attacco e spiegare agli altri le tue buone e legittime ragioni dinanzi a cotanta aggressività offensiva. L'ignore non è una soluzione efficace imho. E' un misero palliativo, come la striscia di Gaza .... L'unica soluzione efficace è attendere pazientamente che il provocatore si annoi oppure replicare punto su punto se si hanno voglia, tempo e interesse. In realtà l'ignore avrebbe un senso se si potesse utilizzare per impeidre a chi non ci piace di scrivere almeno su nostro thread. Questo mi parrebbe efficace. Ma sai bene che i gladiatori andavano a morte perchè al popolo il sangue piaceva:mrgreen:, per cui escludo che uno strumento così effettivamente idoneo ad impedire battibecchi e insulti a gogo possa mai vedere la luce ....


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

che inesistente psicodramma


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che inesistente psicodramma


e certo, tanto a te mica ti prende di mira .... a proposito del vedere le cose con approccio critico soltanto ad un palmo dal proprio culetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> e certo, tanto a te mica ti prende di mira .... a proposito del vedere le cose con approccio critico soltanto ad un palmo dal proprio culetto:mrgreen:


vero, mica mi hanno mai detto nulla, solo tante belle cose.e non parto mai in quarta per insulti agli altri.
senz'altro


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> e certo, *tanto a te mica ti prende di mira *.... a proposito del vedere le cose con approccio critico soltanto ad un palmo dal proprio culetto:mrgreen:


Ti devono essere sfuggiti 3-400 post.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se tu avessi messo in ignore Spider non avresti mai saputo di quello che ti pioveva addosso, per cui neppure avresti potuto difenderti dall'attacco e spiegare agli altri le tue buone e legittime ragioni dinanzi a cotanta aggressività offensiva. L'ignore non è una soluzione efficace imho. E' un misero palliativo, come la striscia di Gaza .... L'unica soluzione efficace è attendere pazientamente che il provocatore si annoi oppure replicare punto su punto se si hanno voglia, tempo e interesse. In realtà l'ignore avrebbe un senso se si potesse utilizzare per impeidre a chi non ci piace di scrivere almeno su nostro thread. Questo mi parrebbe efficace. Ma sai bene che i gladiatori andavano a morte perchè al popolo il sangue piaceva:mrgreen:, per cui escludo che uno strumento così effettivamente idoneo ad impedire battibecchi e insulti a gogo possa mai vedere la luce ....


alt alt... all'inizio ok, ti do ragione... ma nel tempo uno che mi stesse davvero sul cazzo, nella lista ignore ci finirebbe di sicuro  poi che scriva dove vuole, non lo leggerei comunque


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> alt alt... all'inizio ok, ti do ragione... ma nel tempo uno che mi stesse davvero sul cazzo, nella lista ignore ci finirebbe di sicuro  poi che scriva dove vuole, non lo leggerei comunque


che ci vuole l'ignore per ignorare?
santo cielo che loffiaggine


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> alt alt... all'inizio ok, ti do ragione... ma nel tempo uno che mi stesse davvero sul cazzo, nella lista ignore ci finirebbe di sicuro  poi che scriva dove vuole, non lo leggerei comunque


Non lo leggeresti salvo che non te lo quotassero, cosa che avviene al, diciamo 80% dei casi? Quindi TUO MALGRADO lo finiresti con il leggere.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non lo leggeresti salvo che non te lo quotassero, cosa che avviene al, diciamo 80% dei casi? Quindi TUO MALGRADO lo finiresti con il leggere.


hai ragione... ahahahaha non ci avevo pensato... ok, metti in ignore anche il quotatore bastardo


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci vuole l'ignore per ignorare?
> santo cielo che loffiaggine


Dipnde dai caratteri: tu sei più fredda, un'altra utente meno. Tu reagisci con ironia e sarcasmo, l'altra con stizza e rabbia. E' meno degna di te l'altra, partendo dall'assunto che non ha iniziato lei a rompere le balle?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci vuole l'ignore per ignorare?
> *santo cielo che loffiaggine*


senti chi parla :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dipnde dai caratteri: tu sei più fredda, un'altra utente meno. Tu reagisci con ironia e sarcasmo, l'altra con stizza e rabbia. E' meno *degna* di te l'altra, partendo dall'assunto che non ha iniziato lei a rompere le balle?


usi parole esagerate che non c'entrano nulla.rilassati , gioca che fuori di qui magari i problemi fossero joeyb


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> senti chi parla :singleeye:


Lei però non ha in ignore nessuno. Magari non riceve neanche dietro appuntamento, però quello è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> senti chi parla :singleeye:


io loffia????:racchia:


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Lei però non ha in ignore nessuno*. Magari non riceve neanche dietro appuntamento, perl quello è un altro paio di maniche.


Ok, e quindi? Nemmeno io... ma se uno vuole usarlo, quale sarebbe il problema?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io loffia????:racchia:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti devono essere sfuggiti 3-400 post.


Senti, Sbri, permetti: Minerva è una vecchia utente, s'inserisce in un contesto di polemiche che mi pare risalire alla notte dei tempi e che tutt'oggi si autoalimenta. 
Non so se è giusto o sbagliato, non consoco la storia di quele polemiche, ma ci sono. Punto.
Credo che sto dicendo il vero, se non lo sto facendo per favore correggimi.
Quindi Minerva suo malgrado rispetto ad alcuni vecchi utenti s'inserisce in quella scia polemica.
Fanno male a perenderla di mira? Si. Hanno le loro ragioni? Questo non lo, non conosco a sufficienza il passato di questo luogo.
Io fino ad ora trascorsi polemici non ne ho, non appartengono a fazioni, non ho mai fatto il tifo per uno anziché un altro in maniera preconcetta: se uno scrive una cosa che condivido l'approvvo se uno scrive una cosa che non condivido lo dico col dovuto garbo, se uno scrive una fesseria di sicuro NON lo derido, di sicuro NON l'offendo, di sicuro NOn lo sputtano in pubblico.
Chiederei che lo stesso si facesse per me: chiedo troppo? E' una richiesta inaccettabile? Dite voi.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, e quindi? Nemmeno io... ma se uno vuole usarlo, quale sarebbe il problema?


Se uno vuole usarlo nessuno, liberissimo. Che personalmente io (e pare anche Minni) possa ritenere che sia da perfetti imbecilli penso neanche.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti, Sbri, permetti: Minerva è una vecchia utente, s'inserisce in un contesto di polemiche che mi pare risalire alla notte dei tempi e che tutt'oggi si autoalimenta.
> Non so se è giusto o sbagliato, non consoco la storia di quele polemiche, ma ci sono. Punto.
> Credo che sto dicendo il vero, se non lo sto facendo per favore correggimi.
> Quindi Minerva suo malgrado rispetto ad alcuni vecchi utenti s'inserisce in quella scia polemica.
> ...


E mica è un bel modo di fare, eh. Lasciatelo dire.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti, Sbri, permetti: Minerva è una vecchia utente, s'inserisce in un contesto di polemiche che mi pare risalire alla notte dei tempi e che tutt'oggi si autoalimenta.
> Non so se è giusto o sbagliato, non consoco la storia di quele polemiche, ma ci sono. Punto.
> Credo che sto dicendo il vero, se non lo sto facendo per favore correggimi.
> Quindi Minerva suo malgrado rispetto ad alcuni vecchi utenti s'inserisce in quella scia polemica.
> ...


ma chi mi prende di mira che non me ne sono accorta?


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica è un bel modo di fare, eh. Lasciatelo dire.


ma ti ricordi che parlavo di decadenza solo perché mi dicevi vecchia rincoglionita?
ma come si fa


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti, Sbri, permetti: Minerva è una vecchia utente, s'inserisce in un contesto di polemiche che mi pare risalire alla notte dei tempi e che tutt'oggi si autoalimenta.
> Non so se è giusto o sbagliato, non consoco la storia di quele polemiche, ma ci sono. Punto.
> Credo che sto dicendo il vero, se non lo sto facendo per favore correggimi.
> Quindi Minerva suo malgrado rispetto ad alcuni vecchi utenti s'inserisce in quella scia polemica.
> ...


io mi riferivo al rapporto con JB, che non tratta certo Minerva con i guanti bianchi.
Come non tratta nessuno, peraltro.
Magari con qualcuno ci va un po' più pesante.
Ma giudizi sommari ne spara su tutti.
Ovviamente basandosi su quello che legge qui, e dato che ha buona memoria, capace che ti rinfaccia una roba che hai scritto due anni fa, magari in un momento in cui non eri abbastanza lucido manco per allacciarti le scarpe.
Ma perchè è il suo modo, lui è fatto così.
Io non condivido il suo modo di porsi, da uomo che visto che la vita è stata dura con lui lui è diventato duro etc...
Io non credo che sia importante dimostrare di cogliere nel segno, non sto giocando a freccette.
Ma non siamo tutti uguali, H7.
E non tutti i momenti sono uguali: c'è il momento in cui diciamo una cosa sensata e quello in cui diciamo una minchiata.
Allora: io credo che quello che scrive a te JB in questo momento ti faccia molto male.
Se ti fa male è perchè colpisce un punto debole, perchè ti richiama alla mente un aspetto di cui tu hai paura o che non ti piace.
Spero di riuscire a spiegarmi.
Io quando leggo te leggo di un uomo gentile, sensibile, forse un po' depresso e probabilmente molto arrabbiato con sè stesso, e quello che dice JB non lo ricordo.
Credo che sia così anche per altri.
Sei tu che ti ricordi quello che ha scritto lui e gli dai un certo peso, sei tu che ti fai colpire da quello che ti scrive.
Anche quando in realtà lui non vuole colpirti tu ti senti colpito, mi ricordo l'episodio nel 3d voci.
Ma questo forse perchè stai vivendo un momento di vulnerabilità.
Per me H7 non è una caricatura d'uomo o uno che scrive minchiate, e questo perchè ti leggo.
Se domani mezzo forum comincia a dire che scrivi minchiate, io non cambio idea per questo: non farlo tu.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *E mica è un bel modo di fare, eh. Lasciatelo dire.*


:up:
Ti ringrazio.
ma seriamente Joey perché hai centrato il cuore del problema.
Per te è sbagliato non insultare, dileggiare e riprendere una persona che ha detto una fesseria. E da quel che leggo lo è per la gran parte dei presenti.
Le fesserie sono imperdonbili e non c'è pietà per chi le professa.
Bene.
Ora io potrei essere d'accordo se quella fesseria venisse posta come verità assoluta e con sicumera: di solito invece è una cosa che uno dice perchè vuole intervenire in una discussione, non è ponderata come la domanda finale di un test di ingresso al MIT, non è stata passata allo scanner della logica e della cognizione come forse avrebbe dovuto.
Allora se io dico uno stronzata e poi dico che la mia stronzata  è l'undicesimo comandamento, mi merito un'alluvione di sputazzate nell'occhio.
ma se io dico la mia puttanata, senza infamia e senza lode, senza pretendere che sia una verità, ma perchè per me magari sbagliando è così, perché si deve mortificare e colpevolizzare quela persona.
Che autorità morale e umana ho io per prendere per il culo Ultimo, Lui, il povero Feather che è sparito, danny, kid, me medesimo ecc ecc.
Cioè questa è la distanza inconmensurabile tra il modo mio di vedere la vita e le relazioni col prossimo, visuale in netta minoranza qui sopra, e il tuo modo di vedere le stesse cose che invece, te lo riconsoco, riceve ampio consenso e questo ti fa onore.
Allora, visto che tu hai ragione e io torto, visto che comunque anche le minoranze sparute hanno o almeno dovcrebbero avere diritto di cittadinanza qui sopra, potresti per favore ignorare tu me e evitare di commentare i miei post?
Io voglio dire le mie fesserie che non fanno male a nessuno in santa pace, voglio proferire le mie banalità illogiche e da bambino delle medie senza essere oggetto di critiche, vorrei vivere questo forum senza romepere i coglioni al prossimo mio e senza esserli rotti.
Chiedo la luna?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi riferivo al rapporto con JB, che non tratta certo Minerva con i guanti bianchi.
> Come non tratta nessuno, peraltro.
> Magari con qualcuno ci va un po' più pesante.
> Ma giudizi sommari ne spara su tutti.
> ...


Avresti anche rotto il cazzo con queste spiegazioni motivazionali alla cazzo di cane tutte le sacrosante volte che si lamenta perchè io sono cattivo, mangio gli utenti perchè mi piace e ce l'ho con lui. Primo perchè non sei il suo personal trainer, secondo perchè sta qui da un bel po' e magari qualcosa dovrebbe averla capita e terzo perchè cazzo non sei la croce rossa e st'attaccamento che provi con i più sfortunati (o con chi ci si sente, è uguale) dopo un po' mi fa venire l'orticaria. Puoi, gentilmente, evitare tutte le volte di rimarcare che io ho presa sulla gente per quanto quest'ultima me lo consente, che non sono cattivo ed evidentemente è lui che è in un momento di difficoltà? E' adulto e vaccinato e può far da solo. Se è coglione, è coglione. Non c'è molto da spiegargli.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :up:
> Ti ringrazio.
> ma seriamente Joey perché hai centrato il cuore del problema.
> Per te è sbagliato non insultare, dileggiare e riprendere una persona che ha detto una fesseria. E da quel che leggo lo è per la gran parte dei presenti.
> ...


ma chi ti impedisce di farlo mandandolo a cagare o non rispondendogli senza per questo globalizzare il problema?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :up:
> Ti ringrazio.
> ma seriamente Joey perché hai centrato il cuore del problema.
> Per te è sbagliato non insultare, dileggiare e riprendere una persona che ha detto una fesseria. E da quel che leggo lo è per la gran parte dei presenti.
> ...


Io veramente stavo scherzando. Porca merda.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ti impedisce di farlo mandandolo a cagare o non rispondendogli senza per questo globalizzare il problema?


perche JB e' un indaco...vedi wikipedia


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avresti anche rotto il cazzo con queste spiegazioni motivazionali alla cazzo di cane tutte le sacrosante volte che si lamenta perchè io sono cattivo, mangio gli utenti perchè mi piace e ce l'ho con lui. Primo perchè non sei il suo personal trainer, secondo perchè sta qui da un bel po' e magari qualcosa dovrebbe averla capita e terzo perchè cazzo non sei la croce rossa e st'attaccamento che provi con i più sfortunati (o con chi ci si sente, è uguale) dopo un po' mi fa venire l'orticaria. Puoi, gentilmente, evitare tutte le volte di rimarcare che io ho presa sulla gente per quanto quest'ultima me lo consente, che non sono cattivo ed evidentemente è lui che è in un momento di difficoltà? E' adulto e vaccinato e può far da solo. *Se è coglione, è coglione.* Non c'è molto da spiegargli.


Come volevasi dimostare: fiato sprecato.
Comunque no, Minerva, perchè io non mando a cagare nessuno per scelta, e si potrei ignorarlo come dici tu, ma la domanda resta: perché non suggerisci a lui di non rompere i coglioni al prossimo suo?
Come mai nessuna voce si è ancora levata in tal senso? Perché tra i tanti amici di Joey nessuno ci pensa?
deve essere sempre la vittima a sfuggire al carnefice o si potrebbe fare in modo che il carnefici si plachi da solo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avresti anche rotto il cazzo con queste spiegazioni motivazionali alla cazzo di cane tutte le sacrosante volte che si lamenta perchè io sono cattivo, mangio gli utenti perchè mi piace e ce l'ho con lui. Primo perchè non sei il suo personal trainer, secondo perchè sta qui da un bel po' e magari qualcosa dovrebbe averla capita e terzo perchè cazzo non sei la croce rossa e st'attaccamento che provi con i più sfortunati (o con chi ci si sente, è uguale) dopo un po' mi fa venire l'orticaria. Puoi, gentilmente, evitare tutte le volte di rimarcare che io ho presa sulla gente per quanto quest'ultima me lo consente, che non sono cattivo ed evidentemente è lui che è in un momento di difficoltà? E' adulto e vaccinato e può far da solo. Se è coglione, è coglione. Non c'è molto da spiegargli.


ti da fastidio, eh, che io dica che non sei cattivo... eh, lo so. Non lo faccio più, dai. O forse no, dipende da come mi tira.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostare: fiato sprecato.
> Comunque no, Minerva, perchè io non mando a cagare nessuno per scelta, e si potrei ignorarlo come dici tu, ma la domanda resta: perché non suggerisci a lui di non rompere i coglioni al prossimo suo?
> Come mai nessuna voce si è ancora levata in tal senso?
> deve essere sempre la vittima a sfuggire al carnefice o si potrebbe fare in modo che il carnefici si plachi da solo?


ascolta lui e' fatto cosi, tu sei fatto cola'....
anche a me dice cose che fanno male, ma adesso sto imparando che se quel che dice e' argomentabile provo a rispondergli e parlare conm l;ui (nei limiti del possibile, del suo possibile), altrimenti salto...o lo prendi cosi o non lo prendi....
non e' un problema di JB...per fortuna


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostare: fiato sprecato.
> Comunque no, Minerva, perchè io non mando a cagare nessuno per scelta, e si potrei ignorarlo come dici tu, ma la domanda resta: perché non suggerisci a lui di non rompere i coglioni al prossimo suo?
> Come mai nessuna voce si è ancora levata in tal senso?
> deve essere sempre la vittima a sfuggire al carnefice o si potrebbe fare in modo che il carnefici si plachi da solo?


Vuol dire che se non ce la fai, non ce la fai. E' un dato oggettivo. E' l'ennesima spiegazione tritacoglioni che Sbriciolata ti da in merito ed eccoti qui tale et quale. Ne serve un'altra secondo te?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti da fastidio, eh, che io dica che non sei cattivo... eh, lo so. Non lo faccio più, dai. O forse no, dipende da come mi tira.


Mannò. Io non sono cattivo, ed anzi sono pure troppo buono. L'orticaria me la fai venire tu quando fai la a forza Madre Teresa di Calcutta con i poverelli. Allora sì.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostare: fiato sprecato.
> Comunque no, Minerva, perchè *io non mando a cagare nessuno per scelta,* e si potrei ignorarlo come dici tu, ma la domanda resta: perché non suggerisci a lui di non rompere i coglioni al prossimo suo?
> Come mai nessuna voce si è ancora levata in tal senso? Perché tra i tanti amici di Joey nessuno ci pensa?
> deve essere sempre la vittima a sfuggire al carnefice o si potrebbe fare in modo che il carnefici si plachi da solo?


male , molto male...sul rosso...
ma dov'eri quando si era quasi dimesso e aveva postato l'addio da linkare ai futuri utenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Io non sono cattivo, ed anzi sono pure troppo buono. L'orticaria me la fai venire tu quando fai la a forza Madre Teresa di Calcutta con i poverelli. Allora sì.


sono la tua nemesi, è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno lo deve fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> male , molto male...sul rosso...
> ma dov'eri quando si era quasi dimesso e aveva postato l'addio da linkare ai futuri utenti


Lì fu per la diffusa stupidità, però. Cosa che peraltro ancora mi perplime.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lì fu per la diffusa stupidità, però. Cosa che peraltro ancora mi perplime.


ma vai a cagare :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono la tua nemesi, è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno lo deve fare.


Ma quale nemesi.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare :rotfl:


Minchia se non è vero. Certi cazzo di elementi allucinanti qua sopra che manco al cottolengo. Ed anzi adesso, più o meno...


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuol dire che se non ce la fai, non ce la fai. E' un dato oggettivo. E' l'ennesima spiegazione tritacoglioni che Sbriciolata ti da in merito ed eccoti qui tale et quale. Ne serve un'altra secondo te?


Si, che per me i carnefici andrebbero presi per il collo e accompganati fuori dalle comunità ad coram populi. I sadici andrebbero allontananti tout court con obiettività perchè non hanno rispetto per le debolezze altrui. E la disumanità mi fa RIBREZZO
Quello che i tuoi sostenitori non sanno, ma alcuni dovrebbero saperlo perchè quando sono stati sottoposti ad altri carnefici che non incontrano la tua simpatia si sono rivelati molto meno tolleranti ed illuminati di come lo sono quando giudicano te, è che prima o poi toccherà anche a loro. Perché la vita è una ruota. Chissà se sarai anche allora un simpatico buontempone cattivello dallo sguardo duro ma dal cuore tanto sensibile con cui la vita è stata ingenerosa ....


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia se non è vero. Certi cazzo di elementi allucinanti qua sopra che manco al cottolengo. Ed anzi adesso, più o meno...


ciao , ciao...cretinetti


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si, che per me i carnefici andrebbero presi per il collo e accompganate fuori dalle comunità ad coram populi. I sadici andrebbero allontananti tout court con obiettività perchè non hanno rispetto per le dbolezze altrui.
> Quello che i tuoi sostenitori non sanno, ma alcuni dovrebbero saperlo perchè sottoposti ad altri carnefici che non incontrano la tua simpatia si sono rivelati molto meno tolleranti ed illuminati di come lo sono quando giudicano te, è che prima o poi toccherà anche a loro. Perché la vita è una ruota. Chissà se sarai anche allora un simpatico buontempone cattivello dallo sguardo duro ma dal cuore tanto sensibile con cui la vita è stata ingenerosa ....


AhahahahHAHHAHAhhaHAhHAHhahHAhHAHahhHAHhAHhAHHAHHAh! Madonna.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao , ciao...cretinetti


Dì la verità che tu a #nonnostronzo quando ancora stava con la moglie e non si inventava che scopava attiviste comunistae random gliel'avresti pure data. Onesta.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia se non è vero. Certi cazzo di elementi allucinanti qua sopra che manco al cottolengo. Ed anzi adesso, più o meno...


Se questa Amministrazione avesse una coerenza questa non te la farebbe passare impunemente.
E' più o meno uguale a quella per cui hai fatto buttare più persone fuori di qui.
Ma vedrai che ora si alza un plebiscito contro la censura e l'uso della forza dissuasiva.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì la verità che tu a #nonnostronzo quando ancora stava con la moglie e non si inventava che scopava attiviste comunistae random gliel'avresti pure data. Onesta.


ma manco pe' niennte
giuro sulle ginocchiere di lot


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se questa Amministrazione avesse una coerenza questa non te la farebbe passare impunemente.
> *E' più o meno uguale a quella per cui hai fatto buttare più persone fuori di qui.
> *Ma vedrai che ora si alza un plebiscito contro la censura e l'uso della forza dissuasiva.:smile:


Cos'avrei fatto io?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se questa Amministrazione avesse una coerenza questa non te la farebbe passare impunemente.
> E' più o meno uguale a quella per cui hai fatto buttare più persone fuori di qui.
> Ma vedrai che ora si alza un plebiscito contro la censura e l'uso della forza dissuasiva.:smile:


ti stai impuntando troppo H7, e gli stai dando corda..mollalo tu e vedrai che molla te...lo dico per te


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AhahahahHAHHAHAhhaHAhHAHhahHAhHAHahhHAHhAHhAHHAHHAh! Madonna.


Sono seduto sul fiume, Blown, attendo pazientemente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche JB *e' un indaco*...vedi wikipedia



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti stai impuntando troppo H7, e gli stai dando corda..mollalo tu e vedrai che molla te...lo dico per te


Giovane simpatica amica, io non mollo MAI


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono seduto sul fiume, Blown, attendo pazientemente.


Spiega un attimo sta cosa che io avrei fatto buttar fuori gente da qui.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


te lo giuro prof....te lo giuro, l ho letto su wikipedia....i sintomi ci sono tutti


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Giovane simpatica amica, io non mollo MAI


mandagli i bacini e gli abbracci....vedrai che si stufa...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Giovane simpatica amica, io non mollo MAI


Ma infatti pretendi che ti molli io, cosa che non ho intenzione di fare per la semplice ragione che ti tratto come chiunque.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spiega un attimo sta cosa che io avrei fatto buttar fuori gente da qui.


Visto che sei un genio, spiegatelo da solo, simpatia.
Cià:bye:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> te lo giuro prof....te lo giuro, l ho letto su wikipedia....i sintomi ci sono tutti


Cioè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> te lo giuro prof....te lo giuro, l ho letto su wikipedia....i sintomi ci sono tutti



rido perchè ce l'ho anch'io un indaco tra i coglioni everyday :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


Lo vuoi sapere?
Fottiti, non te lo dirò mai.
E ora vai a cagare, come suggerisce Minerva.:calcio:


----------

